# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  دراسة خاصة لعقد البيع الدولى للبضائع...د-محمود سمير الشرقاوى

## هيثم الفقى

العقود التجارية الدولية
دراسة خاصة لعقد البيع الدولى للبضائع 
الدكتور
محمود سمير الشرقاوى
أستاذ ورئيس قسم القانون التجارى 
بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة 
1992 
الناشر دار النهضة العربية
32 ش عبد الخالق ثروت - القاهرة

الفهرس 
رقم الفقرة
باب تمهيدى : 1 – 6
الباب الأول : العقود التجارية الدولية 
الفصل الأول : مقدمات 7 – 14
الفصل الثانى : صور للبيوع التجارية الدولية وفقا لقواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية 15 – 37
الباب الثانى : اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة للبيع الدولى للبضائع 
تقديم للموضوع : 38
- اتفاقيات لاهاى بشأن البيع الدولى 39
- اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة 40
خطة البحث : 41
الفصل الأول : نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية 
تقسيم : 42
الفرع الأول : معيار الدولية 43 - 48
الفرع الثانى : البيوع المستبعدة 49 – 57
الفرع الثالث : المسائل المستبعدة 58 – 63
الفصل الثانى : تكوبن عقد البيع 
تمهيد : 64
الفرع الأول : الإيجاب والقبول 
تقديم وتقسيم 65
المبحث الأول : الإيجاب 66 - 71
المبحث الثانى : القبول 72 – 77
المبحث الثالث : اقتران الإيجاب بالقبول 78 – 80
الفرع الثانى : قواعد التفسير واثبات العقد 
تمهيد : 81
المبحث الأول : قواعد التفسير 82 – 85
المبحث الثانى : إثبات عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع 86 – 88


باب تمهيدى
1 – المقصود بقانون التجارة الدولية :
زادت أهمية التجارة الدولية ، وتعقدت مشاكلها ، بحيث أصبح الاهتمام بمحاولة البحث عن حلول لمشاكلها القانونية يشغل بال الباحثين والمشرعين فى مختلف الدول سواء على المستوى الوطنى أو على المستوى الدولى .
وأصبح المجتمع التجارى الدولى ، تؤيده منظمات دولية وهيئات تجارية ، يسعى إلى خلق قواعد موحدة تحكم النشاط التجارى الدولى بغض النظر عن طبيعة النظام الاقتصادى الذى يسود فى دولة من الدول ، ودون اعتبار لطبيعة النظام القانونى الذى تتبعه هذه الدول ، فهى قواعد تنبع من العرف التجارى الدولى دون اعتبار للتقسيم السائد فى دول العالم إلى دول اشتراكية ودول رأسمالية ودول تطبق نظام القانون المشترك (1) (قانون العموم Common Law ) أو دول تطبق القانون المدنى المشتق من القانون الرومانى (2)‎‎‎ .{ صفحة 3} .
على أن الحقيقة السابقة لا تصل بنا إلى حد القول أن قانون التجارة الدولية فى مختلف الدول يعتبر موحداً ، بل الأدق أن نقول أنه يعتبر متشابها (3) .
وإذا كانت طبيعة التجارة الدولية هى التى أدت إلى تشابه النظم القانونية التى تحكمها فى مختلف دول العالم ، فإن هذا لا يغير من أن تطبيق قواعد قانون التجارة الدولية فى كل دولة منوط بقبول السلطات المختصة لها .
ولا نجد لقانون التجارة الدولية تعريفاً ، خيراً من تعريف الأمانة العامة للجمعية العامة لهيئة الأمم المتحدة عند البحث فى إنشاء لجنة لتوحيد أحكام قانون التجارة الدولية سنة 1965 فهذا القانون هو " مجموعة القواعد التى تسرى على العلاقات التجارية المتعلقة بالقانون الخاص والتى تجرى بين دولتين أو أكثر " (4) ويشتمل قانون التجارة الدولية على مجموعة الاتفاقيات الدولية والعقود النموذجية والشروط العامة المبرمة فى مجال معين بالإضافة إلى العرف التجارى الدولى السائد فى علاقة تجارية معينة .
2 – العلاقة بين القانون التجارى الوطنى وقانون التجارة الدولية :
نلاحظ أن الفارق بين القانون التجارى الوطنى وقانون التجارة الدولية فى دول الاقتصاد المخطط ، أن القانون الأول يعتبر جزءاً من القانون الاقتصادى العام الذى تخضع له المؤسسات القائمة بالنشاط الاقتصادى والذى يقوم على إرادة المشرع الذى يضع قواعد قانونية عامة يخضع لها النشاط الاقتصادى بطريقة حاسمة ، أما قانون {صفحة 4} التجارة الدولية فإنه يستند على مبدأ سلطان إرادة المتعاقدين التى لا تكملها أحكام القانون التجارى الوطنى . ومن ثم فإنه إذا اختلفت طبيعة أحكام القانون التجارى الوطنى فى الدول الاشتراكية عنها فى الدول الرأسمالية ، فإن قواعد قانون التجارة الدولية تكاد تكون واحدة فى النظامين . ويؤكد هذا المبدأ استقلال القانون التجارى الوطنى عن قانون التجارة الدولية .
وإذا كان كل من القانون التجارى الوطنى وقانون التجارة الدولية يتضمن قواعد موضوعية ، فإن القانون الوطنى يقتصر عمله على نطاق الدولة التى تصدر فيها بينما تجاوز أحكام قانون التجارة الدولية حدود الدول ليحكم العلاقات التى تنشأ فى إقليم أكثر من دولة (5) .
ويختلف معيار الدولية بحسب نوع العلاقة التى تنظمها أحكام قانون التجارة الدولية ، لذلك تحدد الاتفاقيات الدولية عادة المقصود بدولية العلاقة التى تحكمها ، وقد يختلف تبعاً لذلك معيار الدولية من حالة إلى أخرى .
3 – قانون التجارة الدولية والقانون الدولى الخاص :
تهدف أحكام القانون الدولى الخاص الى وضع قاعدة أسناد عند تنازع القوانين التى تحكم علاقة معينة ، أما قانون التجارة الدولية فإنه يشتمل على مجموعة الاتفاقيات الدولية المبرمة فى مجال التجارة الدولية ، وعلى ذلك نرى أنه بينما يعنى القانون الدولى الخاص بتعيين القانون الوطنى الواجب التطبيق فى مجال تنازع { صفحة 5 } القوانين على العلاقة القانونية موضوع النزاع ، فإن قانون التجارة الدولية يهدف إلى إيجاد قواعد موضوعية فى شأن هذه العلاقة تحل محل القواعد الوطنية وتقضى بالتالى على التنازع بينها (6) .
4 – الهيئات المهتمة بتوحيد قانون التجارة الدولية :
ان الطريق إلى توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية طويل وشاق ومع ذلك فقد قامت بعض الهيئات الدولية باتخاذ خطوات واسعة نحو إتمام هذا الهدف . وهذه الهيئات إما حكومية (7) أو غير حكومية .
والهيئات الحكومية هى التى تتكون من عضوية حكومات بعض الدول ، ويمثلها مندوبون فيها ، وأهم هذه الهيئات لجنة قانون التجارة الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة ومقرها فيينا والتى تعرف باسم UNCITRAL وسنعرض لها فيما بعد ، والمعهد الدولى لتوحيد القانون الخاص فى روما والمعروف باسم UNIDROIT وتلعب دوراً كبيراً فى توحيد القوانين الموضوعية لقانون التجارة الدولية (8) ، ومؤتمر لاهاى للقانون الدولى الخاص الذى يهدف إلى توحيد القواعد الوطنية لتنازع القوانين دون القواعد الموضوعية لقانون التجارة الدولية ، والمنظمة العالمية للملكية الذهنية WIPO .
أما الهيئات غير الحكومية فهى التى تتكون من أعضاء لا يمثلون حكومات معينة وإنما يشتركون فيها بصفاتهم الشخصية من المتخصصين والمشتغلين بقانون التجارة الدولية وأهم هذه الهيئات غرفة التجارة { صفحة 6 } الدولية بباريس ICC (9) ، واللجنة البحرية الدولية فى بروكسل IMC ، وتعمل على توحيد القانون البحرى على المستوى الدولى (10) .
5 – لجنة قانون التجارة الدولية UNCITRAL :
كان الأستاذ شميتوف Clive Schmitthoff من أوائل الداعين إلى أهمية وجود تنظيم فعال لتوحيد قانون التجارة الدولية وقد أبرز هذا المعنى فى الندوة التى نظمتها الجمعية الدولية للعلوم القانونية سنة 1962 فى لندن بتشجيع وتدعيم مالى من منظمة اليونسكو ، وقد اشترك أبرز أساتذة العالم من المتخصصين فى هذا المجال فى هذه الندوة ونشرت أعمالها والبحوث المقدمة فيها فى كتاب بعنوان مصادر قانون التجارة الدولية The Sources of The Law of International Trade, Edited by Schmitthoff, Stevens & Sons, London 1964. لذلك لم يكن غريبا ، عندما فكرت هيئة الأمم المتحدة فى تكوين لجنة لقانون التجارة الدولية ، سنة 1965 أن تدعو الأستاذ شميتوف لتستعين به فى وضع تقرير فى مجال توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية، وفى السنة التالية قدم هذا التقرير معتمداً على الدراسة العميقة التى أعدها الأستاذ المذكور ، وعرض التقرير لتطور قانون التجارة الدولية وأشار إلى النجاح المحدود للمحاولات المبكرة لتوحيد هذا القانون ، وقد أبرز التقرير أنه لا توجد هيئة من الهيئات المهتمة بتوحيد القانون تتمتع بقبول دولى وتمثل مصالح جميع الدول على اختلاف نظمها السياسية والاقتصادية وسواء كانت من الدول المتقدمة أو الدول النامية مما يبرر ضرورة وجود هيئة موحدة تدعو إلى التوحيد وتتمتع بقبول دولى وانتهى الاقتراح إلى إنشاء لجنة جديدة تسمى لجنة الأمم المتحدة { صفحة 7 } لقانون التجارة الدولية United Nations Commission on international Trade Law.
واجتمعت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة وأصدرت قراراً فى ديسمبر 1966 بإنشاء هذه اللجنة التى عرفت باسم اليونسيترال UNCITRAL وهى تسمية مأخوذة من الحروف الأولى لاسم اللجنة باللغة الانجليزية ، وضمت اللجنة عند تكوينها تسع وعشرين دولة كأعضاء فيها ، منها سبع دول أفريقية بينها مصر ، وخمس دول آسيوية وأربع دول من أوروبا الشرقية وخمس دول من أمريكا اللاتينية وثمان دول من غرب أوروبا ومن دول أخرى منها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (11) .
واقترح أن تكون مهمة اللجنة إعداد وترويج معاهدات أو اتفاقيات دولية جديدة ونماذج قوانين Model Laws وقوانين موحدة وتقنين ونشر الاصطلاحات والشروط والعادات والأعراف التجارية الدولية .
وفى ربيع سنة 1968 عقدت اللجنة أول اجتماع لها فى نيويورك وأشار الأستاذ شميتوف فى هذا الاجتماع إلى أن الإنجاز العظيم الذى تم بإنشاء هذه اللجنة ، أنها أنشئت دون صعوبات تذكر بسبب طبيعة نشاطها باعتباره نشاطا فنيا غير سياسى من طبيعة قانونية . وكانت هذه هى فعلا البداية التى تشكل حجر الأساس للمشاركة فى أعمال هذه اللجنة على نطاق واسع من جميع الدول (12) .
ويجوز للجنة أن تكون مجموعات عمل Working groups من عدد محدود من الأعضاء للقيام بإعداد مشروع اتفاقية أو تعديل { صفحة 8 } اتفاقية أو لدراسة موضوع معين أو لوضع نموذج لقانون موحد أو لعقد موحد ثم يناقش هذا العمل بعد ذلك فى اللجنة . وقد اختارت اللجنة فى أول دورة لها سنة 1968عدة موضوعات تقوم بدراستها وهى : -
البيع التجارى الدولى ، والتحكيم ، والنقل ، والتأمين والوفاء بالديون الدولية عن طريق الأوراق التجارية والاعتمادات المصرفية ، والملكية الذهنية ، وتحريم التفرقة بين الدول فى القوانين المتعلقة بالتجارة الدولية ، والتمثيل التجارى ، والتصديق على الوثائق فى مجال التجارة الدولية . وقررت اللجنة الأولوية للبيع التجارى الدولى ، وطرق الوفاء بالديون الدولية ، والتحكيم التجارى الدولى (13) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وقد أنجزت اللجنة حتى الآن عدداً لا بأس به من الاتفاقيات الدولية والقواعد النموذجية أهمها :
1 – اتفاقية مدة التقادم فى البيع الدولى للبضائع فى نيويورك سنة 1974 ، والبروتوكول المعدل لاتفاقية مدة التقادم فى البيع الدولى للبضائع فى فيينا سنة 1980 .
2 – اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة للنقل البحرى للبضائع لعام 1978 فى هامبورج وتعرف باسم قواعد هامبورج والتى ستدخل دور النفاذ فى أول نوفمبر سنة 1992 فيما يتعلق بالدول المنضمة إليها .
3 – اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة بشأن عقود البيع الدولى للبضائع فى فيينا سنة 1980 والتى دخلت دور النفاذ فى أول يناير سنة 1988 فيما يتعلق بالدول التى انضمت إليها .
4 – النظر فى اتفاقية نيويورك سنة 1958 والتى لم تنبع عن عمل اللجنة والمتعلقة بالاعتراف بقرارات التحكيم الأجنبية وتنفيذها وقد انضمت مصر إلى هذه الاتفاقية فى 9 مارس سنة 1959 .{ صفحة 9 } .
5 – القانون النموذجى للتحكيم التجارى الدولى فى يونيو 1985. وقد شكلت وزارة العدل المصرية لجنة لوضع مشروع قانون للتحكيم التجارى الدولى وضعت مشروعا تبنت فيه القانون النموذجى لليونسيترال ، ولم يصدر هذا القانون حتى الآن (14) .
6 – اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة بشأن السفاتج ( الكمبيالات ) الدولية والسندات الإذنيه الدولية والتى أقرتها اللجنة فى اجتماعها فى فيينا بتاريخ 14 أغسطس 1987 .
7 – الدليل القانونى لصياغة العقود الدولية لتشييد المنشآت الصناعية حسبما أقرته مجموعة العمل التى انعقدت فى نيويورك فى أبريل 1987 ، وقد أقرته اللجنة فى فيينا بتاريخ 14 أغسطس عام 1987 .
6 – تقسيم الدراسة :
تعتبر هذه الدراسة فى مجال قانون التجارة الدولية ونهدف منها ، إلى تعريف العقد التجارى الدولى الذى نخصص له الباب الأول فنعرض لبعض النقاط المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع فى فصل أول ، ثم نعرض فى فصل ثان لأهم صور عقود البيع الدولى وفقا لما استقر عليه العمل وطبقاً لقواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية وهى المسماة بالانكوترمز Incoterms . أما الباب الثانى فنكرسه لدراسة اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة بشأن عقود البيع الدولى للبضائع " فيينا سنة 1980 " . {صفحة 8 } .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هوامش الباب التمهيدى
(1) نفضل ترجمة اصطلاح Common Law بقانون العموم أو القانون المشترك لأنه أبلغ فى الدلالة على تحديد طبيعته وأدق من استعمال ترجمة القانون العام فضلا عن أن الترجمة الأخيرة مضللة .
(2) Schmitthoff (Clive) : The Sources of The Law of International Trade, London, 1964 p. ix & p.3. 
ويعتبر شميتوف من أوائل المهتمين في العالم بدارسة قانون التجارة الدولية وله مؤلفات عديدة فى هذا المجال وقد عبر عن هذه الحقيقة الأستاذ Trammer بأن المتخصصين في قانون التجارة الدولية من جميع دول العالم وجدوا أنفسهم دون أدنى صعوبة يتكلمون لغة مشتركة . مشار الى هذا المعنى في مؤلف شميتوف المذكور 
(3) شميتوف ، المرجع السابق ص 4 .
(4) مشار إليه فى محاضرات الأستاذ محسن شفيق لدبلوم القانون الخاص 1972 – 1973 عن اتفاقيات لاهاى لعام 1964 بشأن البيع الدولى بند 10 ص 5 .
(5) ولا تمنع هذه التفرقة وضع تقنين وطنى للتجارة الدولية ينطبق عندما يكون القانون الوطنى هو الواجب التطبيق وفقا لقواعد الإسناد فى مجال تنازع القوانين ، على العلاقة التجارية الدولية موضوع النزاع . ومن الدول التى اتبعت هذا المسلك تشيكوسلوفاكيا سنة 1963 ورومانيا سنة 1971 .
(6) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق رقم 12 .
(7) وقد تكون هذه الهيئات الحكومية عالمية أو اقليمية تشمل مجموعة من الدول تجمعها مصالح مشتركة. 
(8) لعب هذا المعهد دوراً كبيراً فى توحيد قواعد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، فهو الذى أعد مشروعات اتفاقيات لاهاى سنة 1964 للبيع الدولى للبضائع .
(9) لعبت دوراً هاماً فى مجال التحكيم التجارى الدولى وفى مجال عقود البيع الدولى وكذلك فى مجال الاعتمادات المستندية .
(10) من نشاط هذه اللجنة إبرام معظم الاتفاقيات الدولية البحرية التى تمت فى مدينة بروكسل .
(11) مدة العضوية ست سنوات ويجوز إعادة انتخاب أية دولة تنتهى مدة عضويتها ، وتعقد اللجنة اجتماعها مرة فى السنة سواء فى مقر الأمم المتحدة بنيويورك أو فى المقر الأوروبى بجنيف وقد تم نقل مكان الاجتماع فى المقر الأوروبى إلى مقر الأمم المتحدة فى فيينا .
(12) E. Allan Farnsworth : Uncitral and The Progressive Development of International Trade. 
(13) محسن شفيق ص 84 ، 85 .
(14) شكلت اللجنة من الأستاذ الدكتور محسن شفيق والأستاذ الدكتور محمود سمير الشرقاوى والأستاذة الدكتورة سامية راشد والمستشار الدكتور محمد أبو العينين .

الباب الأول
العقود التجارية الدولية
الفصل الأول
مقدمات
7- تمهيد :
يعتبر العقد أهم صور التصرف القانونى ، وهو التعبير القانونى لإجراء المعاملات سواء على المستوى الداخلى أو على المستوى الدولى لذلك يمكن القول أن العقد إما أن يكون داخليا وإما أن يكون دولياً .
ولم تهتم الهيئات والمنظمات الدولية بموضوع العقود الدولية إلا بمناسبة المعاملات التجارية . قد بذلت هذه الهيئات جهوداً كبيرة لتوحيد أحكام التجارة الدولية ، حتى برزت ملامح فرع جديد من فروع القانون هو " قانون التجارة الدولية " الذى يتضمن الاتفاقيات الدولية التى تم إنجازها فى مجال التجارة الدولية والعقود النموذجية والشروط العامة التى وضعت فى هذا المجال .
8 – دور العقود الدولية فى توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية :
قانون التجارة الدولية هو مجموعة القواعد التى تسرى على العقود التجارية المتصلة بالقانون الخاص والتى تجرى بين دولتين أو أكثر { صفحة 11 } .
وقد جاء هذا التعريف فى تقرير أعدته الأمانة العامة لهيئة الأمم المتحدة لتعرض على الجمعية العامة سنة 1965 بمناسبة البحث فى إنشاء لجنة لتوحيد أحكام قانون التجارة الدولية .
ومن هذا التعريف نرى أن قانون التجارة الدولية يحتوى على قواعد موضوعية لحكم العلاقات التجارية الدولية ولا يعد مجرد توحيد لقواعد الإسناد الوطنية بحيث يعين بقاعدة موحدة القانون الوطنى الواجب التطبيق كقانون دولة محل إبرام العقد مثلا.. أو قانون دولة تنفيذ العقد .
وكذلك يتضح أن هذا الفرع لا يهتم إلا بعلاقات القانون الخاص وبغض النظر عن صفة أطراف العلاقة إذ تطبق أحكامه سواء كانت العلاقة التجارية بين أشخاص عامة أو بين أشخاص خاصة أو كان أحد طرفى العلاقة شخصاً عاماً والآخر من أشخاص القانون الخاص .
وقد حاولت بعض الدول وضع تقنين للتجارة الدولية ، فنجد مثلا أن تشيكوسلوفاكيا قد أصدرت هذا التقنين سنة 1963 وينطبق التقنين المذكور عندما يكون القانون التشيكوسلوفاكى هو القانون الواجب التطبيق وفقاً لقواعد القانون الدولى الخاص بشأن تنازع القوانين .
ان المحاولات الوطنية لتوحيد قانون التجارة الدولية محاولات محدودة حتى الآن، لذلك برزت أهمية التوحيد الدولى لقانون التجارة الدولية ، ويتم هذا التوحيد بأساليب مختلفة فإما أن يتحقق ذلك عن طريق :
(أ) تجميع العادات والأعراف التجارية المتداولة فى العمل وتلعب غرفة التجارة الدولية “ I.C.C. ” دوراً هاماً فأصدرت سنة 1953 مجموعة يطلق عليها “ Incoterms ” جمعت الأعراف المستقرة فى البيوع البحريــة كالبيع “F.O.B.” والبيع "C.I .F." كما وضعت مجموعة أخرى سنة 1964 تسمى " القواعد والعادات{صفحة 12} المتعلقة بالاعتماد المستندى " وقد احتوت تقنينا للأعراف المصرفية المستقرة فى هذا المجال .
(ب) إبرام اتفاقيات دولية بين عدد من الدول إما بقصد توحيد قواعد تنازع القوانين ، من ذلك اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1955 ، بشأن تعيين القانون الواجب التطبيق على البيع التجارى الدولى . أو بهدف وضع قواعد موضوعية موحدة تسرى على المعاملات الدولية ، ومن ذلك اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 م بشأن توحيد بعض الأحكام الموضوعية المتعلقة بالبيع الدولى ، واتفاقية الأمم المتحدة المبرمة فى فيينا سنة 1980 بشأن عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع .
(جـ) وضع شروط عامة للعقود الدولية ، فيتفق تجار سلعة معينة أو مجموعة سلع متشابهة فى منطقة جغرافية معينة على وضع شروط عامة “ general conditions ” يتفق المتعاقدان على إتباعها أو قد تقوم بوضع هذه الشروط هيئة من الهيئات الدولية المهتمة بتوحيد قانون التجارة الدولية .
ويقتصر التوحيد على وضع الشروط العامة للتعاقد مع ترك التفاصيل للاتفاقيات الخاصة فى كل حالة على حدة ولمحاولة مواجهة الظروف المختلفة للتعاقدات الدولية ، فإن هذه الشروط تحرر فى شكل نماذج مختلفة بحيث يكون للمتعاقدين اختيار النموذج الملائم منها ولذلك تسمى أحياناً بالعقود النموذجية “ Standard Contracts ” وقد أصبح لهذه الشروط أهمية كبيرة فى المعاملات الدولية واتسع نطاقها حتى شمل مناطق جغرافية عديدة . فهناك مثلا الشروط العامة التى وضعتها فى شكل نماذج متعددة اللجنة الاقتصادية الأوروبية للأمم المتحدة بشأن توريد الأدوات والآلات اللازمة لتجهيز المصانع وقد انتشرت هذه الشروط فى مختلف دول العالم ، كذلك هناك الشروط العامة التى وضعتها جمعية لندن لتجارة الغلال وأصبحت شروطا لبيوع { صفحة 13 } الغلال فى أغلب دول العالم . كما وضع مجلس المعونة الاقتصادية المتبادلة والمعروف باسم “Comecon” والذى كان يضم تسعا من دول أوروبا الشرقية الاشتراكية شروطاً عامة لتبادل السلع بينها.
وعلى الرغم من أن اتباع هذه الشروط أمر اختيارى من الناحية النظرية ، إلا أنها لعبت عملياً الدور الأول فى توحيد القواعد التى تحكم المعاملات الدولية ، لأنها تتفق وحاجات التجارة الدولية ، ومع ذلك كان اتباع الشروط العامة التى وضعها الكوميكون أمراً إلزامياً ولا يجوز مخالفتها إلا لضرورة قصوى عندما تقتضى طبيعة السلعة شروطاً خاصة أو جدت بعض الظروف التى تبرر مثل هذه المخالفة .
9 – مجال العقود الدولية :
نلاحظ أن الشروط العامة للعقود الدولية وان كانت تقوم أساساً فى مجال البيع التجارى الدولى بالنسبة لمختلف السلع وتداولها عبر الحدود بين دول العالم ، إلا أنها تشمل أيضا أنواعاً أخرى من المعاملات ، من ذلك مثلا أنه فى سنة 1957 وضع الاتحاد الدولى للمهندسين الاستشاريين “ F.I.D.I.C ” بالاشتراك مع الاتحاد الدولى للمبانى والأشغال العامة “ F.I.B.T.P ” والذى يسمى الآن بالاتحاد الدولى للمقاولين الأوربيين للمبانى والأشغال العامة شروطاً عامة لأعمال الإنشاءات الهندسية المدنية تتبع فى معظم دول العالم ، وقد وضعت كذلك شروط خاصة لمواجهة حالات التعاقد بالنسبة للمقاولات الإنشائية بحيث تتلاءم مع الحاجات الخاصة للسوق الدولى فى هذا المجال .
كذلك يعتبر من قبيل التعامل التجارى الدولى الاتفاق على نقل التكنولوجيا والتعامل على براءات الاختراع بين الدول المتقدمة والدول النامية .{ صفحة 14} 
كما يمكن أن نلاحظ انتشار الشروط العامة للعقود الدولية فى مجال النقل ، والمصارف ، والتأمين الذى يلعب مجمع لندن لمكتتبى التأمين دوراً هاماً فى توحيد قواعده ووضع شروط عامة له تتبناها كثير من الدول . وباختصار فإن الشروط العامة للعقود الدولية يمكن أن تنتشر فى المجالات المختلفة التى تكون مع بعضها وحدة فى نطاق التجارة الدولية . وتنتقل السلع عن طريق إبرام عقد نقل ، كما أنه يهم المستورد للسلعة أن يقوم بالتأمين عليها . أى أن الشروط العامة للعقود الدولية وان كانت أساساً تقوم فى مجال عقد البيع إلا أنها توجد كذلك وكأمر طبيعى فى مجال العقود التابعة لهذا العقد كفتح الاعتماد والنقل بجميع وسائله أى براً وبحراً وجواً ، والتأمين .
10 – المقصود بالعقد الدولى :
رأينا أن قانون التجارة الدولية يهدف إما إلى توحيد القواعد الموضوعية للعلاقة القانونية أو إلى توحيد قاعدة الإسناد فى شأن تعيين القانون الواجب التطبيق على البيع التجارى الدولى .
ولما كان توحيد القواعد الموضوعية للعلاقة القانونية هو الهدف الأمثل للتجارة الدولية ، فإن من أهم صور التوحيد وجود قواعد موحدة للتعاقد تتبعها مختلف الدول فى معاملاتها .
ولذلك تتجه المعاملات التجارية الدولية إلى خلق الشكل النموذجى للعقد الدولى بحيث أصبح العقد الدولى يوصف بأنه عقد نموذجى ، وان أمكن تعدد نماذج العقود التى تعالج بيع سلعة واحدة بحيث يتبنى المتعاقدون الشكل الذى يروق لهم ويتفق مع ظروف تعاقدهم .
لذلك يثور التساؤل حول تحديد المقصود بالعقد الدولى ، وهل يستمد صفته من الشكل الذى تتخذه أو من طبيعة العلاقة التى يحكمها ؟ {صفحة 15}
ونلاحظ بادئ ذى بدء أن العقود الدولية تتبنى عادة شروطاً عامة لبيع السلعة محل العقد بحيث أن هذه الشروط أصبحت توصف بأنها عقود نموذجية ، ومع ذلك يتعين علينا أن نلفت النظر إلى أنه لا يزال هناك فارق بين الشروط العامة والعقود النموذجية ، إذ أن الشروط العامة التى يشير إليها العقد الدولى بشأن التعامل على سلعة معينة تضم مجموعة من البنود أو القواعد العامة التى يستعين بها المتعاقدون فى إتمام تعاقدهم فيشيرون إليها ويضمنونها عقدهم ثم يكملونها بعد ذلك بما يتفقون عليه من كمية وثمن وميعاد للتسليم ومكان هذا التسليم وغير ذلك من المسائل التفصيلية للعقد ، أما العقد النموذجى فهو مجموعة متكاملة من شروط التعاقد بشأن سلعة معينة وتتضمن تفاصيل العقد بحيث يمكن للأطراف المتعاقدة أن تتبنى شكل العقد بالكامل ولا تكون فى حاجة إلا إلى إضافة أسماء الأطراف وكمية البضاعة وزمان تسليمها ومكانه ووسيلة النقل .
لذلك فإن العقد الدولى كما قد يكون عقداً يتضمن صيغة معينة لنوع من الشروط العامة أو يشير إلى هذه الصيغة فإنه قد يتمثل فى عقد من العقود النموذجية .
ومن ناحية أخرى نلاحظ أن العقد يستمد صفته الدولية فى واقع الأمر من طبيعة العلاقة التى يحكمها ومع ذلك فإن دولية العلاقة قد أثار بعض الصعوبات ، ويمكننا أن نعتمد على المعيار الذى أتى به القانون الموحد للبيع الدولى الذى وضع بموجب اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 ، فالبيع الدولى وفقا لهذا المعيار لا يرتبط باختلاف جنسية المتعاقدين إذ قد يعد البيع دولياً ولو كان كل من البائع والمشترى من جنسية واحدة وإنما العبرة باختلاف مراكز أعمال الأطراف المتعاقدة أو محال إقامتهم العادية وبالإضافة إلى هذا المعيار الشخصى أضاف القانون الموحد أحد معايير موضوعية ثلاثة . {صفحة 16 }
( أ ) وقوع البيع على سلع تكون عند إبرام البيع محلاً لنقل من دولة إلى أخرى ( بيع البضاعة فى الطريق ) أو ستكون بعد إبرام البيع محلاً لمثل هذا النقل .
(ب) صدور الإيجاب والقبول فى دولتين مختلفتين ولا يشترط أن تكون الدولتين اللتين يقع فيهما مركز أعمال المتعاقدين أو محل إقامتهما العادية إذ العبرة باختلاف دولة الإيجاب عن دولة القبول .
(جـ) تسليم المبيع فى دولة غير التى صدر فيها الإيجاب والقبول ويعتبر البيع دولياً فى هذا الفرض ولو لم يقتض انتقال المبيع من دولة إلى أخرى .
ومن جماع ما تقدم يمكننا أن نصل إلى ماهية العقد الدولى فهو عقد يستمد هذه الصفة من طبيعة العلاقة التى يحكمها ويتخذ عادة شكل شروط عامة أو عقد نموذجى وبناء على ذلك فإن الشكل النموذجى للعقد وان كان من خصائص العقد الدولى إلا أنه ليس من مستلزماته .
11 – مزايا إبرام العقود الدولية :
إذا كنا قد لاحظنا أن توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية يعتمد على عدة وسائل من أهمها العقود النموذجية الدولية ، ذلك أن عدم توحيد القواعد القانونية للتجارة الدولية من شأنه أن يؤدى إلى نتائج ضارة وينتج عنها انخفاض فى حجم التجارة الدولية .
وقد أظهر تطور قانون التجارة الدولية أن ذاتية قانون التجارة الدولية نبعت من الحاجة ومن العمل التجارى وتطورت بعد ذلك بظهور الشروط العامة للتسليم أو للبيع بصفة عامة والأشكال النموذجية للعقود وتوحيد المصطلحات التجارية وتجميع العادات التى تسود بين التجار والعرف التجارى .{صفحة 17 }
وأظهر العمل أن العقود النموذجية هى خير وسيلة للتوحيد لأن الاتفاقيات الدولية لا يمكنها دائماً أن تحقق التوحيد المنشود ولا تتلاءم مع سرعة الحياة التجارية إذ يحتاج وضع مشروع الاتفاقية إلى زمن طويل ثم يعرض هذا المشروع على مؤتمر يضم عدة دول وتستغرق المناقشات فترة طويلة حتى يصل المؤتمرون إلى صيغة مقبولة من أغلبية الأطراف ويتم التوقيع على الاتفاقية ولا تعتبر نافذة فى أية دولة إلا بعد التصديق عليها ، وتستغرق إجراءات التصديق وقتاً ليس بالقصير وقد لا تعتبر الاتفاقية نافذة إلا بتصديق عدد من الدول يتوافر فيها صفات معينة تشير إليها الاتفاقية وتختلف بحسب الموضوع الذى تعالجه .
أما العقود النموذجية فإن وضعها يراعى عادة حقائق الحياة العملية ويحاول رجال العمل عادة البحث عن حلول للمشاكل العملية التى تصادفهم ومراعاة مطابقة هذه الحلول لاحتياجات التجارة الدولية والدخول بالتالى فى التفاصيل العملية التى يصعب على المشرع الدولى أو الوطنى أن يواجهها أو يضع يده عليها ، كما أن طبيعة القاعدة التشريعية بما تتصف به من عمومية لا يمكنها أن تواجه جميع الحالات المتصور وقوعها عملا ، لذلك كانت العقود الدولية أكثر استجابة للواقع العملى وتتمتع بالمرونة اللازمة لمواجهة معظم المشاكل التى يمكن أن تحدث عملا ، ويقبل رجال الأعمال عادة الوصول إلى صيغة مناسبة للتعاقد تراعى مصالح مختلف الأطراف دون البحث عما إذا كانت تتفق مع قاعدة تشريعية دولية أو وطنية بحيث يصبح العقد الدولى فى النهاية هو فعلا قانون المتعاقدين.
12 – المشاكل التى تصادف وضع العقود النموذجية :
وعلى الرغم من المزايا السالف بيانها لإبرام العقود الدولية باعتبارها من أهم وسائل توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية ، إلا أن هذه العقود بسبب اتجاهها كما لاحظنا إلى الشروط العامة أو العقود {صفحة 18} النموذجية فى أغلب الأحيان تصادف مشاكل عملية عند محاولة وضع الشروط العامة لهذه العقود .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعلى الرغم من أن الهيئات المعنية بوضع هذه الشروط تحاول أن تضع صيغاً للعقود الدولية يمكن أن تلائم احتياجات ومتطلبات الحياة التجارية ، إلا أن تعدد الصيغ واختلافها حتى بالنسبة للموضوع الواحد غالباً ما تؤدى إلى إيجاد المتعاقدين فى مواقف غير متوقعة أو فى مراكز غير متكافئة ، وتنتج هذه المشاكل عن الأسباب الآتية :-
1 – تحاول صيغ العقود النموذجية أن تواجه التفاصيل دون وجود قواعد عامة ، أو مبادئ عامة تحكم العلاقة التعاقدية . ولا يجوز أن نتصور أن هذا القول يتعارض مع ما سبق أن ذكرناه من وجود شروط عامة وشروط تفصيلية للتعاقد ، لأننا لا نقصد هنا الشروط العامة التى تتعلق بعقد من نوع معين وإنما نشير إلى الأصول القانونية التى تحكم جوهر العلاقة التعاقدية وهى ما تفتقر إليه العقود النموذجية .
2 – تبرم هذه العقود بين أطراف تتعارض مصالحها الاقتصادية ولا نعنى بتعارض المصالح هنا مجرد التعارض الناشئ عن طبيعة اختلاف مركز كل متعاقد كالتعارض الناشئ عن وجود بائع ومشتر فى عقد البيع أو مقاول ورب عمل فى عقد المقاولة ، أو مؤمن ومستأمن فى عقد التأمين ، أو مصرف وعميل فى عقد فتح الاعتماد لأن هذا التعارض حتمى ، وإنما نعنى بالتعارض هنا عدم التكافؤ الاقتصادى بين المتعاقدين ، فالتبادل التجارى للسلع قد يتم بين دول مستعمرة ومستعمراتها السابقة أو بين دول متقدمة اقتصادية ودول نامية أو متخلفة أو بين دول اشتراكية ودول رأسمالية .
3 – قد ينتمى أطراف العلاقة التعاقدية إلى دول تتباين نظمها القانونية ويترتب على ذلك اختلاف تفسير المقصود ببعض الاصطلاحات {صفحة 19} القانونية من دولة إلى أخرى . كما قد لا تعرف بعض النظم القانونية اصطلاحات تعرفها نظم أخرى . وقد توجد فى بعض النظم تنظيمات قانونية لا توجد فى غيرها من النظم من ذلك مثلا أن النظام الأنجلوأمريكى لا يعرف اصطلاح الخطأ الجسيم المعروف فى النظام اللاتينى ، كما أن نظام المشاركة “ Partnership ” والنظام المعروف باسم “ Trust ” لا يوجد إلا فى النظام الأنجلوأمريكى دون النظام اللاتينى .
13– الحلول المقترحة لحل هذه المشاكل :
يقترح كتاب قانون التجارة الدولية لحل المشاكل المشار إليها فيما تقدم ما يأتى :-
1 – الالتزام بأصول قانونية واحدة تعتبر كحد أدنى لمبادئ قانونية عالمية تساعد تدريجيا على إلغاء الحدود بالنسبة لحرية انتقال السلع ، ومن أهم هذه الأصول الاعتراف بمبدأ حرية التعاقد فى جميع القوانين الوطنية فى نطاق التجارة الدولية ، ونلاحظ أن هذا الحل يوافق عليه كثير من كتاب قانون التجارة الدولية سواء منهم من ينتمى إلى دول نظام الاقتصاد المخطط أى الدول الاشتراكية أو إلى دول السوق الحر أى الدول الرأسمالية .
2 – يجب أن يراعى عند وضع الشروط العامة أو العقود النموذجية أن توضع بطريقة تضمن حماية مختلف المصالح المعنية ، ويمكن ضمان هذه الحماية إذا تم وضع الشروط العامة أو العقود النموذجية على أسس معينة أهمها – كما حدث فى صيغ العقود التى وضعتها اللجنة الاقتصادية الأوروبية – مناقشة المشاكل المتعلقة بالتجارة الدولية بواسطة مندوبين أو مؤهلين فنيا لذلك ويمثلون جميع الدوائر المعنية بهذه العقود فيجب مثلا تمثيل تجار السلعة سواء كانوا مصدرين أو مستوردين التى توضع لها صيغ العقود، وتمثيل { صفحة 20 } الناقلين والمؤمنين والمصارف ، على أن يكون لدى الجميع الرغبة فى إيجاد قواعد تحكم علاقاتهم التجارية تتسم بالعدالة بالنسبة لجميع الأطراف دون أن تسيطر على أحدهم الرغبة فى الإفادة من قوة مركزه الاقتصادى بالنسبة للطرف الآخر .
3 – يجب أن يراعى عند وضع هذه الشروط العامة أو العقود النموذجية أن تتمتع بقدر كبير من المرونة بحيث يمكن دائما ملاءمة هذه الشروط أو العقود مع الظروف المتغيرة للتجارة الدولية وذلك حتى يمكن أن تتمتع هذه الوسيلة لتوحيد قانون التجارة الدولية بتوحيد شروط التعاقد بأهمية عملية تفوق الاتفاقيات الدولية فى مجال التجارة الدولية.
4 – لابد من قبول التحكيم التجارى كوسيلة وحيدة لتسوية الخلافات الناشئة عن العقود الدولية والاعتراف فى جميع الدول بأحكام هيئات التحكيم التجارى ، وتلعب اتفاقية نيويورك 1958 ، دوراً هاماً فى هذا المجال .
5 – يجب أن يكون مضمون الشروط العامة أو العقود النموذجية التى توضع فى مختلف فروع التجارة الدولية كاملاً ومفصلاً بقدر الإمكان ، إذ أنه برغم خضوع هذا المضمون لمبدأ التفاوض الحر للأطراف ، فإن مواجهة الشروط العامة أو العقود النموذجية للحلول اللازمة للمشاكل القانونية الجوهرية التى يمكن أن تثور بين المتعاقدين خلال فترة التعامل موضوع العقد ، من شأنه أن يجعل العقد الدولى بحق ، قانون المتعاقدين وبحيث يحل محل القوانين الوطنية التى يمكن أن تنطبق فى مجالات أخرى وبهذا يتحقق أهم أهداف العقد الدولى ، وهو وحدة المعاملة التجارية الدولية .
ونخلص مما تقدم جميعه ، أن العقد الدولى يمكن أن يحل محل الاتفاقيات الدولية والقوانين الوطنية ويصبح قانون المتعاقدين فى {صفحة 21 } نطاق المعاملة التجارية الدولية ، إذا روعيت الاعتبارات التى أشرنا إليها واتبعت الأصول الفنية التى تحقق هذا الهدف على النحو الذى عرضنا له فيما تقدم .
14 – تصور عملى لما يمكن أن يكون عليه العقد الدولى :
يتضمن العقد الدولى عادة أو يجب أن يتضمن الأمور الآتية :-
1 – مقدمة :
تحتوى على تعريف محدد للاصطلاحات التجارية التى يتكرر استعمالها فى العقد حتى لا يثور الخلاف بين المتعاقدين حول تفسير هذه الاصطلاحات خاصة إذا انتمى المتعاقدان ، كما قدمت إلى نظم قانونية متباينة .
2 – قواعد انعقاد العقد ( تحديد وقت انعقاده والقيمة القانونية للمراحل السابقة على التعاقد باعتبارها منتهية ولا صفة إلزامية لها بعد إتمام التعاقد ) .
3 – تحديد المبيع من حيث الصنف والصفات والخصائص ودرجة الجودة والمقدار أو الوزن أو عدد الوحدات .
4 – إذا كانت البضاعة مما يجب تغليفها ، يجب أن ينص العقد على طريقة تغليفها ونوع الأغلفة والطرف الذى يتحمل نفقات التغليف .
5 – موضوع تسليم البضاعة من البائع وتسلمها من قبل المشترى فيحدد العقد زمان التسليم ومكانه وهو أمر يختلف بحسب نوع أداة النقل ونوع العملية التجارية ، وهل يتم التعاقد على أساس سيف “ C.I.F.” أو “ C. & F ” أو فوب “ F.O.B.” .
ويرتبط بالتسليم تحديد الطرف الذى يتحمل تبعة هلاك البضاعة ومتى تنتقل هذه التبعة من البائع إلى المشترى ، وهى مسألة تهتم { صفحة 22} بها العقود الدولية عادة ، بينما لا ينصرف اهتمام معظم العقود الدولية إلى تحديد وقت انتقال ملكية المبيع ، لأن المشترى يفيد بالمبيع بمجرد تسلمه له .
6 – الوفاء بالثمن وينظم العقد الدولى عادة طريقة سداد الثمن عن طريق فتح اعتماد من جانب المشترى أو من يعينه لمصلحة البائع . كذلك قد يتفق المتعاقدان على حق البائع فى زيادة الثمن أثناء فترة تنفيذ العقد إذا طرأت ظروف يحددها العقد تقتضى ذلك ويبين العقد عادة فى هذه الحالة طريقة حساب الزيادة .
7 – حق المشترى فى فحص البضاعة المبيعة والمدة التى يتم فيها ذلك وحقه فى إخطار البائع بعدم مطابقة البضاعة لما تم الاتفاق عليه والأجل المحدد لهذا الإخطار والمدد الخاصة برفع الدعاوى أو توجيه المطالبات عما يحدث من مخالفات للعقد .
8 – إذا كان المبيع أجهزة أو آلات أو أدوات فينص العقد عادة على ضمان البائع للعيوب التى قد تظهر فى المبيع ومدة التزام البائع بهذا الضمان .
9 – أنواع الجزاءات التى يجب إعمالها عند مخالفة شروط العقد والالتزامات التى يضعها على عاتق أطرافه ، وقد تتمثل هذه الجزاءات فى التعويض أو الغرامة التى تفرض على المخالف أو إصلاح المبيع أو استبداله ، وقد يكون الفسخ هو الجزاء المقرر على مخالفة التزام معين .
10 – ينص العقد أيضا على تحديد القوة القاهرة التى تؤدى إلى تحلل أحد الأطراف من التزامه أو وقف الالتزام حتى تزول القوة القاهرة .{صفحة 23} .
11 – وجود شرط التحكيم لحل المنازعات التى قد تثور بين المتعاقدين وطريقة تشكيل هيئة التحكيم والقواعد التى تتبع لإتمام التحكيم وينص عادة على اتباع قواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية بباريس أو قواعد اليونسيترال ، كما قد ينص العقد على بيان القانون الواجب التطبيق على النزاع فى الأمور التى تنشأ بين المتعاقدين ولا يواجهها العقد .{صفحة24}.
الفصل الثانى
صور للبيوع التجارية الدولية
وفقاً لقواعد غرفة التجارة الدولية (1)
15 –غرفة التجارة الدولية :
تلعب هذه الغرفة دوراً هاماً فى مجال التجارة الدولية عامة ، وفى نطاق العقود التجارية الدولية على وجه الخصوص ، سواء من حيث تحديد المقصود بالاصطلاحات التى تستعمل فى هذا المجال ، أو تحديد التزامات أطراف هذه العقود . ومن ناحية أخرى فإن لهذه الغرفة دوراً بارزاً فى مجال تسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن تنفيذ العقود التجارية الدولية وفقاً لنظام التحكيم التجارى الدولى الذى وضعت الغرفة القواعد الخاصة به ، يتبعها المتعاقدون عندما يشيرون إليها فى عقودهم .
وقد أنشئت غرفة التجارة الدولية فى عام 1919 ومقرها باريس (2) ، وكانت الحاجة إلى إنشائها الشعور بضرورة وجود منظمة تجمع فى مجال التجارة الدولية بين الأشخاص الذين يزاولون الأعمال التجارية على اختلاف أنواعها فتجمع مندوبين لما يقرب من تسعين دولة ، إذ أن لها لجانا وطنية “ National Committees ” فى أكثر من خمسين دولة فضلاً عن أعضاء فى أكثر من أربعين دولة أخرى وتجمع بين خبرات مختلفة من منتجين ومستهلكين وأصحاب مصانع وبنوك وشركات تأمين وناقلين وخبراء فى علم الاقتصاد والقانون وتشمل هذه {صفحة 25} المجموعة من الخبرات المختلفة لكى تضع قواعد تنبع حقيقة من حاجة التجارة الدولية ، فهى منظمة رجال الأعمال فى العالم ، لتحقق وتحافظ على مبدأ حرية التجارة الدولية ولتنسيق وتيسير النشاط التجارى ولتمثيل مجتمع رجال الأعمال على المستوى الدولى .
ولما كانت المصطلحات التجارية المستعملة فى مختلف دول العالم ، قد يختلف تفسيرها من دولة إلى أخرى لتباين الأنظمة القانونية ، فقد شعر المجتمع التجارى الدولى بالحاجة إلى توحيد هذه المصطلحات المستعملة في التجارة الدولية ، ومن بين هذه المصطلحات ما يتعلق بالبيوع التجارية الدولية ، وعرفت القواعد التى وضعتها الغرفة فى هذا المجال باسم الانكوترمز “ Incoterms ” كذلك أصدرت الغرفة قواعد خاصة بالتحكيم التجارى الدولى ، وكذلك قواعد تحكم الاعتمادات المستندية ، وقواعد تتعلق بنقل البضائع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

– قواعد الانكوترمز :
وضعت هذه القواعد أولا سنة 1936 واستمرت فى العمل حتى عدلت سنة 1953، وروجعت وعدلت سنة 1967 ثم مرة أخرى سنة 1976 ، ثم أضيف إليها نوعان من البيوع التجارية الدولية سنة 1980 ، كما عدلت القواعد الأخيرة بعض القواعد المعمول بها من قبل ذلك .
ومن البديهى أن قواعد الانكوترمز ، لا تعد ملزمة فى مجال البيوع التجارية الدولية ، على عكس النصوص التشريعية والاتفاقيات الدولية التى تلزم الدول المنضمة إليها ، على أنه متى أشار المتعاقدان إليها فى عقودهم ، فإنها تستمد إلزامها فى هذه الحالة من اتفاق الأطراف على تبنيها ، ويفضل أطراف التعاقد عادة تبنى هذه القواعد عندما ينتمون إلى دول تتشابه أنظمتها القانونية بقصد توحيد تفسير الاصطلاحات الواردة فى عقودهم . { صفحة 26 }
وتهدف هذه القواعد وتعديلاتها الى تحقيق غرضين : -
الأول : تحديد التزامات الأطراف فى عقود التجارة الدولية تحديداً واضحاً و دقيقاً.
الثانى : وضع وتعديل هذه القواعد على ضوء ما يجرى عليه العمل وفقاً للعرف السائد فى المعاملات التجارية الدولية ، فهى قواعد لا توضع ولا تعدل من فراغ ، ولكن من واقع العرف التجارى الدولى ، أو العرف التجارى السائد فى دولة معينة اشتهرت بنوع معين من أنواع النشاط التجارى المختلفة ، فإنجلترا مثلا اشتهرت بأعرافها فى مجال التأمين البحرى ، وساد نظامها مختلف دول العالم ، حتى الدول التى تأخذ بنظام قانونى مغاير عدلت تشريعاتها لتأخذ بما استقر عليه العرف الإنجليزى فى مجال التأمين البحرى.
ونلاحظ أن أطراف العلاقة التجارية الدولية قد يشيرون فى عقودهم إلى الأخذ بقواعد الانكوترمز كما هى ، أو مع تعديل معين يتفقون عليه أو مع إضافة شروط أخرى تتجسد فى قواعد دولية أو وطنية أو صادرة من منظمة أخرى مثل قواعد غرفة تجارة الحبوب فى لندن أو قواعد مجمع لندن لمكتتبى التأمين ، خاصة إذا أخذنا فى الاعتبار أن قواعد الانكوترمز تهتم أساساً ، كما قدمنا ببيان وتحديد التزامات طرفى عقد البيع ، فقد يأخذ الطرفان مثلا بهذه القواعد مع الإشارة إلى التأمين على البضاعة محل البيع ضد كل الأخطار وفقا لشروط مجمع لندن . ونلاحظ أن أكثر البيوع التجارية التى عالجتها قواعد الانكوترمز بيوع بحرية ، أى يرتبط تنفيذها بعملية نقل بحرى للبضائع محل البيع ، إلا أن هذه القواعد قد عالجت أيضا البيوع الجوية التى ترتبط بعملية نقل جوى للبضائع محل التعاقد، كما عالجت بعض البيوع التى ترتبط بعملية نقل برى ، بالشاحنات أو بالسكك الحديدية .
ونعرض فيما يلى لأهم أنواع البيوع التى عالجتها قواعد الانكوترمز وأهم ما نلاحظه على هذه القواعد ، أن جميع البيوع التى {صفحة 27} عالجتها تشترك فى بعض التزامات طرفيها ، وتختلف في بعضها الآخر، بحيث يصبح الكلام عن كل بيع على حدة تكراراً لهذه القواعد ، لذلك فإننا سنركز أساساً على نقطة الاختلاف الجوهرية بين هذه البيوع بأنواعها المختلفة ، وهى مسألة متى يتم تسليم البضاعة من البائع إلى المشترى فى كل نوع من أنواع هذه البيوع ، وما يرتبط بذلك من تحديد المسئول عن تحمل مخاطر كل نوع والملتزم بأداء النفقات المتعلقة بالبضاعة .
أولاً : البيع تسليم مكان المنتج “ Ex Works ” 
17 – التزامات البائع :
1 – الالتزام بتوريد البضاعة المتفق عليها فى عقد البيع ، وعلى البائع أن يقدم شهادة بمطابقة البضاعة للشروط والمواصفات الواردة فى عقد البيع إذا اتفق بين طرفى البيع على ذلك .
ويعد هذا الالتزام ، التزاما عاما فى جميع أنواع البيوع التجارية ، ويلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة حسب المواصفات المتفق عليها بين طرفى التعاقد ، وإذا اتفق بينهما على التزام البائع بأن يقدم شهادة تتضمن أوصاف البضاعة ويقر فيها بأنها مطابقة لأوصاف البضاعة المبيعة ، فعلى البائع أن ينفذ هذا الالتزام وتقدم هذه الشهادة عادة من شركات متخصصة تسمى شركات المعاينة أو المراجعة .
2- الالتزام بوضع البضاعة تحت تصرف المشترى فى الوقت المتفق عليه فى العقد، وفى مكان التسليم المحدد فى العقد أو فى المكان المعتاد تسليم مثل هذه البضاعة فيه ، ولشحنها على وسيلة النقل التى يقدمها المشترى .
وهذا هو الالتزام بتسليم البضاعة ، ويتم التسليم فى هذا النوع من البيوع فى محل المنتج أو البائع إما فى المصنع { صفحة 28} “ Ex Factory ” أو مخازن البائع “ Ex Warehouse ” أو فى المزرعة “ Ex Plantation ” وعلى ذلك يقوم المشترى بتقديم وسيلة النقل إلى البائع لكى يتم شحن البضاعة عليها . ولما كان المشترى عادة لا يقيم فى ذات الجهة التى يوجد فيها البائع ، فإن المتبع فى مثل هذا النوع من البيوع ، أن يفوض المشترى شخصا يتواجد فى مكان البائع لاستلام البضاعة المبيعة نيابة عنه ، والغالب فى البيوع الدولية أن يفوض المشترى شركة معاينة أو شركة مراجعة تقوم بالتحقق من مطابقة البضاعة للأوصاف المتفق عليها ، وقد يقتضى هذا التحقق فحص البضاعة أو تحليل عينة منها وتصدر شهادة بنتيجة هذا الفحص أو التحليل ترسل إلى المشترى ، وبالتالى تقوم شركة المراجعة باستلام البضاعة نيابة عن المشترى على أن يقوم المشترى بتدبير وسيلة النقل التى يتم شحن البضاعة عليها بمعرفة المشترى أو من يفوضه فى ذلك فى مكان البائع . أى أن شحن البضاعة على وسيلة النقل فى هذا البيع ، يقع على عاتق المشترى وتحت مسئوليته ما لم يتفق الطرفان على غير ذلك .
3 – يتحمل البائع نفقات حزم البضاعة أو تغليفها أو تعبئتها إذا اقتضت ذلك طبيعة البضاعة ، أو كان ذلك ضروريا لإمكان تسليم البضاعة للمشترى . أى أنه متى كانت طبيعة البضاعة لا تسمح بتسليمها صبا (3) إلى المشترى وإنما يتعين تعبئتها أو حزمها أو تغليفها ، فإن نفقات ذلك تكون على عاتق البائع .
4 – يلتزم البائع بإخطار المشترى بالميعاد الذى تكون فيه البضاعة جاهزة للتسليم ويجب أن يتم الإخطار بوسيلة معقولة “ Reasonable notice ” ، وقد تكون هذه الوسيلة ، البريد أو البرق أو التليفون أو التلكس حسب الظروف .{ صفحة 29} 
5 – يتحمل البائع مصاريف معاينة البضاعة ، كمصاريف فحص نوع البضاعة أو قياسها أو تحليلها أو وزنها أو عدها ، إذا كان ذلك ضروريا لتسليم البضاعة إلى المشترى .
6 – يتحمل البائع كافة الأخطار والنفقات المتعلقة بالبضاعة حتى يتم وضع البضاعة تحت تصرف المشترى فى الوقت المنصوص عليه فى العقد بشرط أن تكون هذه البضاعة مطابقة للعقد ، بما يعنى أنها مفرزة أو تم تعيينها باعتبارها البضاعة المتعاقد عليها ويعنى هذا الالتزام أن البائع يتحمل تبعة هلاك البضاعة إلى الوقت الذى تكون فيه البضاعة تحت تصرف المشترى فى الميعاد المحدد فى العقد وليس إلى وقت استلام المشترى للبضاعة فعلاً ، ولا حتى يتم شحنها على وسيلة النقل التى يقدمها المشترى ، بل يكفى أن يخطر البائع المشترى بأنه يمكنه استلام البضاعة محل البيع فى الوقت الذى يحدد فى الإخطار ، على أن يتم الإخطار وتحديد ميعاد الاستلام فى وقت مناسب أو معقول ، وبعد ذلك تنتقل تبعة الهلاك إلى المشترى . على أنه يشترط لما تقدم أن تكون البضاعة مفرزة ومعينة من قبل البائع ، وأن تكون مطابقة لما تم الاتفاق عليه فى العقد ، فلا يجوز للبائع مثلا أن يخطر المشترى باستلام البضاعة المبيعة ضمن بضاعة أخرى فى مخازن البائع .
7 – يقدم البائع ، بناء على طلب المشترى وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته ، أية مساهمة ، للحصول على أية مستندات تصدر فى دولة التسليم أو دولة المصدر ( المنشأ) والتى قد يطلبها المشترى لأغراض التصدير أو الاستيراد أو إذا كانت هذه المستندات مطلوبة لمرور البضاعة عبر دولة أخرى .
ويتعلق هذا الالتزام بما تتطلبه بعض الدول من مستندات لاستيراد بضاعة من دولة أخرى ، مثل شهادة المصدر أو المنشأ التى تصدر عادة من الغرفة التجارية فى بلد التصدير ويصدق عليها قنصل {صفحة 30} الدولة المستوردة فى البلد المصدرة ، فهذه شهادة ان طلبها المشترى فإن البائع يعاونه فى استصدارها ويتحمل المشترى نفقات استصدارها والتصديق عليها .
18– التزامات المشترى :
1 – يلتزم المشترى باستلام البضاعة بمجرد وضعها تحت تصرفه فى المكان والزمان المنصوص عليهما فى العقد ، وأن يدفع ثمن البضاعة المحدد فى عقد البيع .
2 – يتحمل المشترى كافة النفقات والأخطار المتعلقة بالبضاعة من الوقت التى توضع فيه تحت تصرفه ، بشرط أن تكون هذه البضاعة مطابقة للعقد وتم تعيينها على وجه التحديد باعتبارها البضاعة محل البيع .
ويحدد هذا الالتزام وقت انتقال تبعة هلاك البضاعة إلى المشترى ، وهو الوقت الذى تصبح فيه البضاعة جاهزة لتسليمها إلى المشترى ووضعها تحت تصرفه بعد إخطار المشترى بذلك خلال مدة معقولة ، ولما كان المشترى هو الملزم بشحن البضاعة على وسيلة نقلها ، فإنه يلتزم بداهة بمخاطر الشحن .
3 – يتحمل المشترى أية رسوم جمركية أو ضرائب تتعلق بالبضاعة بسبب تصديرها . ويعنى هذا الالتزام أن المشترى يلتزم بسداد كل ما يفرض على البضاعة من رسوم جمركية أو ضرائب فى دولة التصدير وبسبب عملية التصدير، فإذا قام البائع بدفعها فإنه يطالب بها المشترى .
4 – عندما يحتفظ المشترى بحقه فى استلام البضاعة المبيعة خلال مهلة معينة . وكذلك بحقه فى اختيار مكان الاستلام ، ثم أخفق فى إصدار تعليمات فى هذا الشأن ، فى الوقت المناسب فإنه يتحمل { صفحة 31 } النفقات الإضافية للبضاعة وجميع مخاطرها منذ الوقت الذى تنتهى فيه المهلة المحددة ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد ، وتم تعيينها باعتبارها البضاعة محل البيع . 
5 – يلتزم المشترى بجميع النفقات اللازمة للحصول على المستندات المشار إليها فى البند 7 من التزامات البائع ، بما فى ذلك نفقات شهادات مصدر البضاعة وإذن التصدير والرسوم القنصلية للتصديق على هذه المستندات ، لأن المشترى هو الذى يطلب استصدار هذه الشهادات بمعاونة البائع فى الدولة التى يقع فيها ميناء الشحن .

ثانياً : البيع بشرط التسليم على القاطرة أو الشاحنة
“ Free on Rail / Free on Truck ” 
( For / Fot )
19 – التزامات البائع :
1 – يلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة ، كما هو شأن جميع البيوع التجارية الدولية ، مطابقة لما تم الاتفاق عليه فى العقد مع تقديم ما يثبت هذه المطابقة ، بالوسيلة التى ينص عليها العقد .
2 – فى حالة ما إذا كانت البضاعة المتفق على بيعها تبلغ حمولة عربة سكة حديد ( أو حملة عربة نقل أو حمولة لورى ) أو كان الاتفاق على تقديم قدر من البضاعة كاف لمعدلات الشحن بمثل هذه الوسائل ، فإن البائع يلتزم بشحن البضاعة المتفق عليها على عربة السكة الحديد ( أو عربة النقل أو اللورى ) وذلك على نفقته وخلال الموعد المتفق عليه ، بشرط أن تكون وسيلة النقل هذه من طراز مناسب وحجم معقول ومجهزة بمشمع للتغطية إن لزم الأمر . ويتم تجهيز وسيلة النقل هذه وشحنها بالبضاعة طبقا للوائح المعمول بها فى محطة تصدير { صفحة 32 } البضاعة ويتبين من ذلك أن البائع فى هذا البيع ملزم بتسليم البضاعة على ظهر عربة السكة الحديد أو الشاحنة التى ستنقل البضاعة ، ومن ثم فإنه يظل مسئولاً عن البضاعة حتى يتم شحنها ، ولذلك يلتزم البائع فى هذا البيع بشحن البضاعة ، وبدفع نفقات شحنها . 
3 – أما إذا كانت البضاعة المتفق عليها أقل من حمولة عربة سكة حديد (أو حمولة عربة نقل أو حمولة لورى ) أو كان الاتفاق على تقديم قدر من البضاعة أقل من القدر الكافى لمعدلات الشحن بمثل هذه الوسائل ، فعلى البائع أن يودع هذه البضاعة فى مخازن السكة الحديد ، سواء فى محطة التصدير أو إذا كانت هذه الوسائل تشملها أجرة النقل ، فى عربة تقدمها السكة الحديد فى التاريخ أو المهلة المتفق عليها ، ما لم تقض اللوائح فى محطة التصدير بإلزام البائع بشحن البضاعة على عربة السكة الحديد ( أو على عربة نقل لورى ) مباشرة .
ومع ذلك سيكون من المفهوم أنه إذا كانت هناك عدة محطات فى مكان التصدير، فللبائع الحق فى اختيار المحطة التى تناسبه لتصدير البضاعة منها متى كانت هذه المحطة تقبل عادة نقل البضاعة إلى مكان الوصول الذى يحدده المشترى ، ما لم يكن المشترى قد احتفظ لنفسه بحق اختيار محطة معينة يتم تصدير البضاعة منها .
4 – طبقا لما ينص عليه البند (5) من التزامات المشترى ، فإن البائع يلتزم بدفع كافة النفقات والمخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة حتى الوقت الذى توجد فيه عربة السكة الحديد ( أو عربة النقل أو اللورى ) التى يتم شحن البضاعة عليها ، وبالنسبة لما ورد فى البند (3) من التزامات البائع حتى وقت تسليم البضاعة إلى مخازن السكة الحديد .
5 - يتحمل البائع نفقة المصاريف المعتادة لحزم البضاعة أو تعبئتها ما لم يقض العرف التجارى بتصدير هذه البضاعة دون أن يتم حزمها أو تغليفها أو تعبئتها. {صفحة33}
6 – يتحمل البائع كافة نفقات معاينة البضاعة ( مصاريف فحصها أو قياسها أو وزنها أو عدها ) متى اقتضت ذلك عملية شحن البضاعة أو إيداعها بمخازن السكة الحديد.
7 – على البائع أن يخطر المشترى بدون أى تأخير ، بأن البضاعة قد تم شحنها أو تم إيداعها بمخازن السكة الحديد .
8 – على البائع أن يزود المشترى بعقد النقل العادى إذا جرى العرف على ذلك ، ويتحمل البائع نفقات ذلك .
9 – على البائع أن يزود المشترى ، بناء على طلب الأخير وعلى نفقته ، بشهادة المصدر .
10 – يلتزم البائع ، بناء على طلب المشترى وعلى نفقته وتحت مسئوليته ، بتقديم كافة المساعدات الممكنة لاستصدار أية مستندات تحرر أو يجرى العمل بها فى دولة تصدير البضاعة أو دولة المنشأ ، ذلك متى طلب المشترى هذه المستندات ليتمكن من تصدير البضاعة أو استيرادها ( وكذلك المستندات اللازمة لمرور هذه البضاعة عبر دولة أخرى متى اقتضى الأمر ذلك ) .
20 – التزامات المشترى :
1 – يلتزم المشترى بأن يصدر تعليماته إلى البائع فى الوقت المناسب ، لتصدير البضاعة إلى المكان المتفق عليه .
2 – يلتزم المشترى باستلام البضاعة منذ وقت دخولها فى حراسة السكة الحديد ، ويلتزم بدفع ثمنها المتفق عليه فى العقد .
3 – يتحمل المشترى كافة النفقات والمخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة ( ويشمل ذلك نفقات استئجار مشمع إذا لزم الأمر ) من الوقت الذى يتم فيه تواجد عربة السكة الحديد ( أو عربة النقل أو اللورى ) الذى { صفحة 32} يتم شحن البضاعة عليه ، أو من الوقت الذى ستسلم فيه البضاعة إلى مخازن السكة الحديد فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى البند (2) من التزامات البائع .
4 – يتحمل المشترى أية رسوم جمركية أو ضرائب تفرض على البضاعة بسبب تصديرها إليه .
5 – إذا احتفظ المشترى لنفسه بالحق فى تحديد مهلة يصدر خلالها تعليماته إلى البائع لتصدير البضاعة أو الحق فى اختيار مكان الشحن ، وأخفق المشترى فى إصدار هذه التعليمات فى الوقت المناسب ، فإنه يتحمل النفقات الإضافية التى تنتج عن ذلك ، وكذلك يتحمل مخاطر البضاعة من وقت انقضاء المهلة المحددة ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد وتم تعيينها باعتبارها البضاعة المتعاقد عليها .
6 – يلتزم المشترى بدفع جميع النفقات والتكاليف اللازمة للحصول على المستندات المشار إليها فى بندى (9) ، (10) من التزامات البائع ، بما فى ذلك مصاريف إصدار شهادات المنشأ والرسوم القنصلية .

ثالثا : البيع بشرط التسليم على رصيف ميناء الشحن
Free Alongside Ship ( F.A.S.)
21 – المقصود بهذا البيع :
يقصد به البيع الذى ينتهى فيه التزام البائع بوضع البضاعة على رصيف الميناء الذى تقف عليه السفينة الناقلة أو توضع البضاعة فى الصنادل التى تنقلها إلى السفينة الناقلة إذا كانت تقف بعيداً عن رصيف الميناء . ويعنى ذلك أن المشترى يتحمل جميع النفقات ومخاطر هلاك أو تلف البضاعة منذ هذه اللحظة . وهذا يعنى أنه على المشترى {صفحة 35 } فى هذا البيع ، على خلاف البيع فوب “ Fob ” أن يخلص على البضاعة جمركيا حتى يتم تصديرها . ويحدد فى هذا البيع ميناء الشحن .
22 – التزامات البائع :
1 – يلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة مطابقة لما اتفق عليه فى عقد البيع ، مع تقديم ما يثبت هذه المطابقة اذا كان ذلك مشروطاً بمقتضى العقد .
2 – يلتزم البائع بتسليم البضاعة بجانب السفينة الناقلة على مرسى الشحن الذى يحدده المشترى فى ميناء الشحن المسمى فى عقد البيع بالطريقة المعتادة فى هذا الميناء وفى التاريخ أو خلال المدة المتفق عليها ، وأن يعلن المشترى بدون تأخير ، بأن البضاعة قد تم تسليمها بجانب السفينة الناقلة . ويعنى هذا أن التزام البائع بالتسليم يتم بوضع البضاعة على رصيف الميناء الذى تقف عليه السفينة الناقلة ويتحمل المشترى تبعة الهلاك منذ هذا الوقت .
3 – يلتزم البائع بأن يقدم إلى المشترى بناء على طلبه وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته ، كل معونة فى الحصول على ترخيص التصدير أو أى إذن يصدر من جهة حكومية ويكون لازما لإتمام تصدير البضاعة .
4 – يتحمل البائع ، طبقا للبندين (3) ، (4) من التزامات المشترى ، ووفقا لما سنراه ، جميع نفقات ومخاطر البضاعة حتى وقت تسليمها بجانب السفينة الناقلة فى ميناء الشحن المحدد فى العقد بما فى ذلك نفقات أية إجراءات يقوم بها فى سبيل تنفيذ التزامه بتسليم البضاعة بجانب السفينة الناقلة .
5 – يقوم البائع على نفقته بعملية حزم أو تعبئة البضاعة ما لم يقض العرف التجارى بشحن البضاعة صبا أو غير معبأة .{ صفحة 36 } 
6 – يلتزم البائع بدفع نفقات عمليات فحص البضاعة ( نفقات فحص نوع البضاعة أو قياسها أو وزنها أو عدها ) متى كانت هذه العمليات لازمة لتسليم البضاعة بجانب السفينة الناقلة .
7 – يلتزم البائع بأن يقدم – على نفقته – للمشترى وثيقة نظيفة ( أى بدون تحفظات ) تثبت تسليم البضاعة بجانب السفينة الناقلة المسماة فى هذه الوثيقة .
8 – يلتزم البائع ، بأن يقدم إلى المشترى بناء على طلبه وعلى نفقته شهادة المنشأ ( شهادة تثبت مكان إنتاج أو تصدير البضاعة محل البيع ) .
9 – يلتزم البائع بأن يزود المشترى بناء على طلبه وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته كل مساعدة للحصول على مستندات أخرى غير المشار إليها فى البند (8) تصدر فى دولة الشحن أو مصدر البضاعة ( ويستبعد من ذلك سند الشحن وأية وثيقة قنصلية) والتى قد يطلبها المشترى لدخول البضاعة إلى الدولة التى يقع فيها ميناء الوصول ( أو إذا كان ذلك لازما لمرورها عبر دولة أخرى ) .
23 – التزامات المشترى :
1 – يلتزم المشترى بأن يخطر البائع باسم السفينة والرصيف الذى سيتم منه الشحن ومواعيد تسليم البضاعة بجانب السفينة .
2 – يتحمل المشترى جميع نفقات ومخاطر البضاعة من وقت تسليمها بجانب السفينة الناقلة فى ميناء الشحن المتفق عليه وفى الميعاد أو خلال المهلة المتفق عليها ، كما يلتزم بدفع الثمن المنصوص عليه فى عقد البيع .
3 – يتحمل المشترى أية نفقات إضافية بسبب عدم وصول السفينة المتفق عليها لنقل البضاعة فى الميعاد المحدد أو بسبب أن هذه { صفحة 37 } السفينة لن يمكنها نقل البضاعة أو أنهت عملية شحن البضاعة عليها قبل الميعاد المتفق عليه . كما يتحمل المشترى جميع المخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة من وقت قيام البائع بوضعها تحت تصرف المشترى ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد ومفرزة بوضوح ومعينة باعتبارها البضاعة محل البيع .
4 – إذا لم ينجح المشترى فى تسمية السفينة الناقلة للبضاعة فى الوقت المناسب ، أو إذا احتفظ لنفسه بالحق فى مهلة يتسلم فيها البضاعة أو يعين فيها ميناء الشحن ، أو إذا أخفق المشترى فى إعطاء تعليماته إلى البائع فى الوقت المناسب ، فإنه يتحمل أية نفقات إضافية بسبب هذا الإخفاق ويتحمل أيضا جميع مخاطر البضاعة من وقت انتهاء المهلة المتفق عليها للتسليم ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد وتم إفرازها أو تعيينها باعتبارها البضاعة المتعاقد عليها .
5 – يتحمل المشترى جميع النفقات والتكاليف المتعلقة بالحصول على المستندات المشار إليها فى البنود ( 3 ، 8 ، 9 ) من التزامات البائع .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

رابعاً : البيع بشرط التسليم على ظهر السفينة
Free on Board ( F.O.B)
24 – المقصود به :
يقصد بهذا النوع ، أن البضاعة محل البيع توضع بمعرفة البائع على ظهر السفينة الناقلة لها فى ميناء الشحن المحدد فى عقد البيع ، وتنتقل مخاطر هلاك أو تلف البضاعة إلى عاتق المشترى من اللحظة التى تعبر فيها البضاعة حاجز السفينة الناقلة .
25 – التزامات البائع :
1 – يلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة إلى المشترى مطابقة لعقد البيع ، مع تقديم ما يثبت هذا التطابق إذا تطلب العقد ذلك .{ صفحة 38 }
2 – يلتزم البائع بتسليم البضاعة على ظهر السفينة التى يحددها المشترى فى الميناء المحدد لشحن البضاعة وبالطريقة المتعارف عليها فى هذا الميناء وفى التاريخ أو خلال المهلة المحددة فى العقد ، ويخطر المشترى بدون تأخير ، بأن البضاعة قد تم تسليمها على ظهر السفينة .
3 – يحصل البائع على نفقته وتحت مسئوليته ، على أى تصريح تصدير أو أى إذن حكومى يكون لازما لتصدير البضاعة المبيعة .
4 – يتحمل البائع ، طبقا لنصوص البندين (3) ، (4) من التزامات المشترى ، جميع النفقات والمخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة حتى وقت عبورها فعلا لحاجز السفينة فى الميناء المحدد لشحنها بما فى ذلك الضرائب والرسوم وأية تكاليف أخرى تتطلبها عملية تصدير البضاعة ، وكذلك النفقات التى تتطلبها أية إجراءات يتطلبها قيام البائع بتنفيذ التزاماته حتى يتم شحن البضاعة على ظهر السفينة .
5 – يلتزم البائع بالقيام على نفقته بحزم أو تعبئة أو تغليف البضاعة ، ما لم يقض عرف ميناء الشحن بشحن البضاعة صبا .
6 – يلتزم البائع بدفع جميع نفقات عملية فحص البضاعة ( كفحص نوع البضاعة أو قياسها أو وزنها أو عدها ) والتى تلزم بقصد تسليم البضاعة .
7 – يلتزم البائع على نفقته بأن يزود المشترى بوثيقة نظيفة ( أى بدون تحفظات) لإثبات تسليم البضاعة على ظهر السفينة المتفق عليها .
8 – يلتزم البائع بأن يزود المشترى بناء على طلب الأخير وعلى نفقته بشهادة مصدر البضاعة .{ صفحة 39 }
9 – يلتزم البائع بأن يقدم للمشترى بناء على طلبه وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته ، كل مساعدة فى الحصول على سند شحن أو أى مستند آخر بخلاف المشار إليه فى البند السابق ، يصدر فى دولة المصدر ، والتى قد يطلبها المشترى لاستيراد البضاعة فى دولة الوصول ( وكذلك إذا لزم الأمر لمرور البضاعة عبر دولة أخرى ) .
26 – التزامات المشترى :
1 – يلتزم المشترى بأن يقوم على نفقته باستئجار سفينة أو حجز الفراغ اللازم على ظهر إحدى السفن ، مع إخطار البائع فى الوقت المناسب باسم السفينة الناقلة والمرسى الذى يتم الشحن منه وتواريخ تسليم البضاعة للسفينة الناقلة .
2 – يتحمل المشترى جميع النفقات والمخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة منذ اللحظة التى تعبر فيها البضاعة فعلا حاجز السفينة التى يتم الشحن عليها فى الميناء المحدد للشحن ، ويلتزم بدفع الثمن المتفق عليه فى العقد .
3 – يتحمل المشترى أية نفقات إضافية نتيجة عدم وصول السفينة التى حددها للبائع إلى ميناء الشحن فى الميعاد المتفق عليه أو حتى نهاية المهلة المحددة لذلك ، أو إذا لم تتمكن السفينة من استلام البضاعة أو إذا أنهت السفينة عملية شحن البضائع قبل استلام البضاعة محل البيع فى موعد سابق على الميعاد المتفق عليه أو قبل نهاية المهلة المحددة للشحن ، ويتحمل كذلك جميع مخاطر البضاعة منذ تاريخ انتهاء المهلة المحددة بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد وتم فرزها بحيث أصبحت معينة باعتبارها البضاعة المتعاقد عليها .
4 – إذا أخفق المشترى فى تعيين اسم السفينة الناقلة فى الميعاد المتفق عليه أو إذا كان قد احتفظ لنفسه فى العقد بحق تعيين مهلة محددة لاستلام البضاعة أو احتفظ لنفسه بالحق فى اختيار ميناء معين يتم منه الشحن ، ثم أخفق فى تعيين هذه الفترة أو اختيار هذا الميناء ، أو { صفحة 40 } أخفق فى إعطاء البائع التعليمات اللازمة فى الوقت المناسب، فإنه يتحمل جميع النفقات الإضافية التى تترتب على ذلك فضلا عن تحمله لجميع المخاطر منذ لحظة انتهاء الفترة المتفق عليها لتسليم البضاعة ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد وتم فرزها بحيث أصبحت معينة باعتبارها البضاعة المتعاقد عليها. 
5 – يلتزم المشترى بأداء أية مصاريف أو تكاليف للحصول على سند الشحن المشار إليه فى البند (9) من التزامات البائع .
6 – يلتزم المشترى بجميع نفقات رسوم استخراج المستندات المشار إليها فى البندين (8)، (9) من التزامات البائع بما فى ذلك نفقات استخراج شهادة المصدر والشهادات القنصلية.

خامساً : البيع مع الالتزام بنفقات البضاعة وأجرة النقل
Cost and Freight ( C.& F.)
27 – المقصود به :
يعنى هذا النوع من البيوع أن يلتزم البائع بدفع نفقات البضاعة وأجرة النقل التى تلزم لإحضار البضاعة إلى المشترى فى ميناء الوصول المحدد فى هذا البيع ، على أن تنتهى مسئولية البائع عن مخاطر الهلاك والتلف وكذلك عن زيادة أية نفقات تتعلق بالبضاعة منذ أن تعبر البضاعة حاجز السفينة فى ميناء الشحن ويتحمل المشترى هذه المخاطر والنفقات .أى يتفق هذا النوع مع البيع فوب “ F.O.B.” فى انتهاء التزام البائع بالتسليم بعبور البضاعة المبيعة حاجز السفينة الناقلة ، بينما يختلفان من حيث أن البيع فوب يتحدد فيه ميناء الشحن ويتعاقد المشترى على نقل البضاعة ويختار السفينة الناقلة ، بينما فى البيع “ C & F ” يدخل ضمن التزامات البائع ويراعى فى تقدير ثمن البضاعة محل البيع ، التعاقد على نقل هذه البضاعة وبالتالى { صفحة 41} اختيار السفينة الناقلة ، لذلك يقال عادة ، أن الدولة التى تريد تشجيع أسطولها التجارى عليها أن تشترى أى تستورد فوب وتبيع أى تصدر “ C & F ” .
28 – التزامات البائع :
1 – يلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة مطابقة للعقد ، مع تقديم ما يثبت هذه المطابقة متى تطلب عقد البيع ذلك .
2 – يلتزم البائع بأن يتعاقد على نفقته ووفقاً للشروط المعتادة على نقل البضاعة محل البيع إلى ميناء الوصول المتفق عليه وفقا للطريق المعتاد على سفينة تقوم بالملاحة الخارجية ( وليست سفينة شراعية ) وذلك من الطراز الذى يستخدم عادة فى نقل بضاعة مماثلة للبضاعة المتفق عليها فى العقد وأن يدفع أجرة النقل وأية نفقات أخرى يقتضيها تفريغ البضاعة فى ميناء التفريغ والتى تقوم بتحصيلها عادة الخطوط الملاحية المنتظمة وقت الشحن فى ميناء الشحن .
3 – يقوم البائع تحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته ، بالحصول على ترخيص التصدير ، أو أى إذن حكومى آخر لازم لتصدير البضاعة .
4 – يلتزم البائع بشحن البضاعة على نفقته على ظهر السفينة فى ميناء الشحن وفى تاريخ أو خلال المهلة المحددة ، فإذا لم يحدد تاريخ أو مهلة لذلك ، يتم الشحن خلال المدة المعقولة ،على أن يخطر المشترى بدون تأخير ، بأن البضاعة تم شحنها على ظهر السفينة الناقلة .
5 – يلتزم البائع طبقا للبند (4) من التزامات المشترى ، بتحمل جميع مخاطر البضاعة حتى لحظة تجاوزها فعلا لحاجز السفينة فى ميناء الشحن .{صفحة 42} 
6 – يقوم البائع على نفقته وبدون تأخير بتزويد المشترى بسند شحن نظيف ( خال من التحفظات ) وقابل للتداول وذلك لميناء الوصول المتفق عليه ، كذلك فاتورة البضاعة المشحونة . ويجب أن يغطى سند الشحن البضاعة محل التعاقد وأن يؤرخ بتاريخ يدخل ضمن المدة المتفق على إجراء الشحن فيها ، وأن يقدمه للمشترى بتظهيره إليه أو بأية وسيلة أخرى لتسليم البضاعة بمقتضاه أو ليتسلمها ممثله المتفق عليه بين الطرفين . ويجب أن يكون سند الشحن المذكور مجموعة كاملة من سندات الشحن سواء كسند يذكر فيه أن البضاعة " على ظهر السفينة " أو أنها " مشحونة " أو أنها ( سلمت ) لأجل الشحن وفى هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجب على الشركة الناقلة أن تذكر على ظهر السند أن البضاعة وضعت على السفينة ، ويتعين أن يكون هذا البيان مؤرخاً وأن يدخل هذا التاريخ ضمن المدة المحددة لشحن البضاعة ، وإذا تضمن سند الشحن إحالة إلى مشارطة الإيجار المتعلقة بالسفينة ، فعلى البائع أن يزود المشترى بنسخة من هذه المشارطة .
29 – ملحوظة :
سند الشحن النظيف هو السند الذى لا يتضمن أية شروط تحفظية بشأن الحالة المعيبة للبضاعة أو عيوب الحزم أو التغليف ، أو التعبئة . 
ولا تؤدى التحفظات التالية إلى أن يصبح سند الشحن النظيف سند شحن غير نظيف :
( أ ) الشروط التى لا تقرر صراحة أن حزم البضاعة أو تغليفها فى حالة غير مرضية ، كأن يقال مثلا " صناديق أو براميل مستعملة " .
(ب) الشروط التى تقرر عدم مسئولية الناقل عن المخاطر التى تنجم عن طبيعة البضاعة أو طريقة حزمها أو تغليفها أو تعبئتها .
(جـ) الشروط التى لا ترتب أى التزام على الناقل إزاء عدم علمه بمحتويات البضاعة أو وزنها أو قياسها أو نوعها أو مواصفاتها الفنية .{ صفحة 43} 
7 – يتحمل البائع على نفقته ، النفقات المعتادة لحزم البضاعة أو تغليفها أو تعبئتها ، ما لم يقض العرف التجارى بشحن البضاعة صبا .
8 – يتحمل البائع جميع نفقات عمليات معاينة البضاعة ( كفحص نوع البضاعة أو قياسها أو وزنها أو عدها ) والتى تكون لازمة لعملية شحن البضاعة .
9 – يتحمل البائع جميع الرسوم والضرائب المستحقة على البضاعة حتى تمام شحنها بما فى ذلك أى ضرائب أو رسوم تحصل عليها بسبب التصدير وكذلك النفقات التى تتطلبها أية إجراءات يقتضيها تنفيذ التزام البائع بشحن البضاعة على ظهر السفينة الناقلة .
10 – يلتزم البائع بأن يزود المشترى بناء على طلب الأخير ( البند (5) من التزامات المشترى ) بشهادة المصدر ، ويتحمل المشترى الرسوم القنصلية لذلك .
11 – يلتزم البائع بأن يقدم للمشترى بناء على طلب الأخير وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته ، كل مساعدة فى الحصول على أية مستندات بخلاف ما ذكر فى البند السابق، تحرر فى دولة الشحن أو فى دولة المصدر ، والتى قد يتطلبها المشترى لاستيراد البضاعة فى دولة الوصول ( وكذلك إذا لزم الأمر لعبورها خلال دولة أخرى ) .
30 – التزامات المشترى :
1 – يقبل المشترى المستندات التى يقدمها البائع إليه إذا كانت مطابقة لما تم الاتفاق عليه فى عقد البيع ، وعليه أن يدفع الثمن المتفق عليه فى العقد .
2 – يلتزم المشترى باستلام البضاعة فى ميناء الوصول المتفق عليه وبأن يتحمل – مع استثناء أجرة النقل – جميع النفقات والأعباء { صفحة 44 } المتعلقة بالبضاعة أثناء نقلها خلال الرحلة البحرية حتى وصولها إلى ميناء الوصول ، وكذلك نفقات تفريغ البضاعة بما فى ذلك مصاريف استعمال الصنادل ورسوم استعمال رصيف الرسو فى ميناء الوصول ( وتسمى فى العمل رسوم التراكى ) ما لم تكن هذه المصاريف والرسوم داخلة ضمن أجرة النقل أو حصلتها شركة الملاحة عند دفع أجرة النقل .
31 – ملحوظة :
إذا كان البيع على أساس “ C & F Landed ” فإن البائع يلتزم بمصاريف الصنادل ورسوم التراكى .
3 – يتحمل المشترى جميع مخاطر البضاعة منذ وقت عبورها فعلا لحاجز السفينة الناقلة فى ميناء الشحن .
4 – فى الحالة التى يحتفظ المشترى فيها بحقه فى تحديد مهلة يتم خلالها شحن البضاعة أو بحقه فى اختيار ميناء الوصول ، وأخفق المشترى فى إصدار تعليماته فى هذا الشأن إلى البائع فى الوقت المناسب ، فإن المشترى يتحمل جميع النفقات الإضافية التى تترتب على البضاعة وكذلك يتحمل المخاطر المتعلقة بالبضاعة منذ وقت انتهاء المهلة المحددة ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة دائما مطابقة للعقد وتم تجنيبها باعتبارها البضاعة محل التعاقد .
5 – يلتزم المشترى بدفع جميع نفقات وتكاليف الحصول على شهادة المصدر والوثائق القنصلية .
6 – يلتزم المشترى بجميع نفقات الحصول على المستندات المشار إليها فى البند (11) من التزامات البائع .
7 – يلتزم المشترى بتحمل جميع الرسوم الجمركية وأية رسوم أو ضرائب أخرى تدفع فى وقت أو بسبب عملية استيراد البضاعة . { صفحة 45 } 
8 – يلتزم المشترى بأن يقوم على نفقته وتحت مسئوليته بالحصول على إذن استيراد البضاعة أو ما يشابهه والذى قد يكون مطلوباً لاستيراد البضاعة فى دولة الوصول .

سادساً : البيع مع الالتزام بنفقات البضاعة
وأجرة النقل ومصاريف التأمين
Cost, Insurance and Freight (CIF)
32 – المقصود به :
يعتبر هذا العقد الذى يشمل التزام البائع فيه دفع نفقات البضاعة ومصاريف التأمين عليها وأجرة نقلها هو ذات العقد السابق مع إضافة مصاريف التأمين على عاتق البائع ليقدم إلى المشترى وثيقة تأمين ضد أخطار هلاك أو تلف البضاعة أثناء نقلها ، فيتعاقد البائع مع المؤمن ويدفع قسط التأمين ، إذ يشمل الثمن المحدد لهذا البيع هذه النفقات ، ولا يلتزم البائع إلا بإجراء تأمين وفقا للحد الأدنى لشروط التأمين على البضاعة وهو التأمين على أساس شروط ( الإعفاء من الخسارة الخصوصية “ F.P.A.”) .
33 – التزامات البائع :
إحالة: تقع على البائع فى هذا البيع جميع الالتزامات السابقة فىالبيع “ C & F ” والذى عرضنا لأحكامه فيما تقدم .
ويلتزم فضلا عما تقدم بأن يزود المشترى على نفقته ( أى نفقة البائع ) بوثيقة تأمين بحرى ضد أخطار نقل البضاعة المتعاقد عليها ويتم التعاقد فى هذا التأمين مع مؤمنين أو شركات تأمين ذات سمعة طيبة ، ووفقا لشروط التأمين “ FPA ” أى مع عدم تحمل المؤمن الخسارة الخاصة ، على أن يغطى هذا التأمين الثمن المذكور فى عقد البيع “ CIF ” مع إضافة نسبة مئوية قدرها 10 % من هذا {صفحة 46 } الثمن . وتحدد قيمة التأمين بالعملة المحددة فى عقد البيع كلما أمكن ذلك . ولا تتضمن أخطار النقل المغطاة فى التأمين ، الأخطار الخاصة المغطاة فى أنواع معينة من التجارة أو الأخطار التى يرغب المشترى فى حماية خاصة لها ما لم يتفق على غير ذلك . ومن بين الأخطار الخاصة التى يتفق بين البائع والمشترى على اعتبارها من الأخطار المغطاة فى التجارة، السرقة والنهب والكسر والتهشم والرشح والاحتكاك ببضاعة أخرى وغير ذلك من الأخطار المتعلقة بأنواع معينة من التجارة .
ويجوز بناء على طلب المشترى وعلى نفقته أن يقوم البائع بالتأمين ضد أخطار الحرب وبالعملة المتفق على سداد ثمن البضاعة بها كلما أمكن ذلك .
وبالإضافة إلى التزام البائع بتزويد المشترى بسند شحن نظيف طبقاً للالتزام الوارد فى البند (6) فى البيع C & F ، يلتزم البائع أيضاً بأن يزود المشترى فى البيع “ C I F ” بوثيقة تأمين ، أو بشهادة تأمين ( إذا لم تكن الوثيقة معدة وقت تقديم مستندات البيع من البائع إلى المشترى ) تصدر من المؤمن وتتضمن منح حاملها ذات الحقوق التى تمنحها وثيقة التأمين وكما لو كان حاملاً لهذه الوثيقة .
34 – التزامات المشترى :
تعتبر التزامات المشترى فى هذا البيع هى ذات التزاماته فى البيع السابق عرضه ولكن يلاحظ أن المشترى يتحمل جميع النفقات والأعباء المالية المتعلقة بالبضاعة أثناء نقلها خلال الرحلة البحرية ، فيما عدا أجرة النقل ومصاريف التأمين البحرى . وإذا تم التأمين ضد أخطار الحرب ، فإن المشترى يتحمل مصاريف هذا التأمين .{صفحة 47}

سابعاً : البيع تسليم السفينة أو تسليم رصيف ميناء الوصول
Ex Ship or Ex Quay
35 – المقصود به :
يقصد بهذا النوع من البيوع ، أن البائع يلتزم بتسليم البضاعة إلى المشترى على ظهر السفينة فى ميناء الوصول المحدد فى عقد البيع . وعلى ذلك يلتزم البائع بجميع نفقات البضاعة ومخاطرها حتى يتم تسليمها فى ميناء الوصول . ولذلك فإن هذا البيع يسمى عادة بيع ميناء الوصول .
وقد يتسع نطاق التزام البائع فى بيوع ميناء الوصول إذا كان البيع تسليم رصيف ميناء الوصول ، وهذا يعنى أن يظل التزام البائع قائماً حتى يتم تسليم البضاعة لا على ظهر السفينة التى مكثت فى ميناء الوصول بل على رصيف ميناء الوصول أى بعد أن يتم تفريغ البضاعة ، ويسمى البيع هنا Ex Quay أى تسليم رصيف الميناء ، وقد يكون هذا البيع ذاته بيع تسليم الميناء مع دفع الرسوم الجمركية Ex Quay, duty paid . وقد يكون بيع تسليم رصيف الميناء مع التزام المشترى بالرسوم الجمركية Ex Quay duties on Buyer’s account وفى الصورة الأولى يقع الالتزام بالتخليص على البضاعة جمركياً على البائع بينما يقع هذا الالتزام على المشترى فى الصورة الثانية.
36 – التزامات البائع :
1 – يلتزم البائع بتوريد البضاعة إلى المشترى مطابقة لعقد البيع ، وبتسليم المشترى المستندات الدالة على ذلك إذا كان العقد ينص عليها .
2 – يلتزم البائع بأن يضع البضاعة تحت تصرف المشترى فى الوقت المحدد فى العقد على ظهر السفينة فى ميناء التفريغ المسمى فى { صفحة 48} عقد البيع ، حتى يمكن تفريغها بالوسائل المناسبة المتفقة مع طبيعة البضاعة .
أما إذا كان البيع تسليم الرصيف ، فيلتزم البائع بوضع البضاعة تحت تصرف المشترى على رصيف ميناء الوصول المتفق عليه والمحدد فى عقد البيع .
3 – يلتزم البائع بأن يتحمل جميع مخاطر البضاعة ونفقاتها فى اللحظة التى توضع فيها فعلا تحت تصرف المشترى طبقاً للبند (2) المتقدم ، بشرط أن تكون هذه البضاعة مطابقة للعقد ومفرزة بحيث يمكن اعتبارها البضاعة محل التعاقد .
4 – يلتزم البائع بمصاريف حزم البضاعة أو تعبئتها أو تغليفها ، ما لم يقض العرف التجارى بشحن البضاعة صباً .
وفى البيع تسليم الرصيف ، فإن البائع يتحمل هذه المصاريف بما يتفق مع طبيعة البضاعة والتزامه بتسليمها على رصيف ميناء الوصول .
5 – يلتزم البائع بمصاريف معاينة البضاعة حتى يتم تسليمها للمشترى طبقا للبند (2) السابق .
6 – يلتزم البائع على نفقته بأن يخطر المشترى بدون تأخير ، بالتاريخ المتوقع لوصول السفينة الناقلة المسماة فى العقد وأن يزوده فى الوقت المناسب بسند الشحن أو أمر التسليم أو أى مستند آخر يكون ضروريا لتمكين المشترى من استلام البضاعة . وفى البيع تسليم الرصيف يلتزم البائع بتسليم المشترى المستندات المطلوبة لرفع البضاعة من رصيف ميناء الوصول .
7 – يلتزم البائع بأن يزود المشترى بناء على طلب الأخير وعلى نفقته بشهادة المصدر والفاتورة القنصلية . { صفحة 49 } 
8 – يلتزم البائع بأن يقدم للمشترى بناء على طلب الأخير وتحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته كل مساعده لازمة للحصول على أية مستندات بخلاف المذكورة فيما تقدم ، وتصدر فى دولة الشحن أو فى دولة المصدر ، والتى يتطلبها المشترى لاستيراد البضاعة فى دولة الوصول ( أو إذا لزم الأمر لمرور البضاعة عبر دولة أخرى ) .
37 – التزامات المشترى :
1 – يلتزم المشترى باستلام البضاعة بمجرد أن توضع تحت تصرفه طبقا للبند (2) من التزامات البائع ، كما يلتزم بدفع الثمن المنصوص عليه فى العقد .
2 – يتحمل المشترى جميع مخاطر البضاعة ونفقاتها منذ اللحظة التى توضع فيها البضاعة تحت تصرفه طبقاً للبند (2) من التزامات البائع ، بشرط أن تكون البضاعة مطابقة للعقد مفرزة باعتبارها البضاعة محل التعاقد .
3 – يتحمل المشترى جميع مصاريف وأعباء البضاعة والتى يتحملها البائع فى سبيل الحصول على المستندات المشار إليها فى البندين (7) ، (8) من التزامات البائع .
4 – يلتزم المشترى تحت مسئوليته وعلى نفقته بأن يقدم جميع التراخيص أو المستندات المماثلة التى قد تكون مطلوبة بقصد تفريغ البضاعة فى ميناء الوصول أو بقصد استيرادها .
5 – يلتزم المشترى بأن يتحمل جميع النفقات والأعباء والرسوم الجمركية ونفقات التخليص وجميع الالتزامات والضرائب الأخرى التى تدفع بقصد تفريغ واستيراد البضاعة.
ونلاحظ أن هذا الالتزام لا محل له فى البيع تسليم الرصيف مع تحمل البائع الرسوم الجمركية . { صفحة 50 } 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هوامش الباب الأول
(1) (1) انظر دليل المصطلحات التجارية الدولية الصادر عن شركة النصر للتصدير والاستيراد من إعداد وترجمة الأستاذ مختار السويفى . 
(2) (2) وتعرف في العمل بالحروف ICC وهى الحروف الأولى لعبارة :
International Chamber of Commerce . 
(3) (3) كالحبوب والدقيق والخضروات والموالح والكروم والنبيذ وغيرها من البضائع .

الباب الثانى
اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة للبيع الدولى للبضائع
38 – تقديم للموضوع :
يعتبر البيع الدولى فى أساسه بيعا للبضائع وبالتالى ، فإنه يثير كافة المشاكل التجارية والقانونية المتعلقة ببيع البضائع ، إلا أنه يستمد صفته الدولية من وجود البائع والمشترى فى دولتين مختلفتين .
ويهتم البائع عادة فى البيوع الدولية ، بتوفير ضمان له للحصول على ثمن البضاعة المبيعة بينما يعنى المشترى بألا يدفع الثمن قبل أن يتحقق من إرسال البضاعة إليه ، وتلعب البنوك دوراً هاماً فى هذا الصدد عن طريق نظام الاعتماد المستندى (1) ، كما يشارك الناقلون والمؤمنون أيضاً فى توفير ضمانات البيع الدولى ، ذلك أن عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع لا يتضمن فقط النص على الالتزام بالتسليم والالتزام بدفع الثمن وإنما يتضمن كذلك مسائل أخرى مثل نقل البضاعة من دولة البائع إلى دولة المشترى والتأمين على البضاعة وكذلك طريقة سداد الثمن (2) .
وتتميز العقود الدولية لبيع البضائع إذن ، بخصائص لا تتوافر فى البيوع الداخلية، فالبيع الدولى للبضائع تتصل به اتصالا لازما بعض العقود الدولية الأخرى ، من ذلك عقد نقل البضائع بحراً أو جواً عند تصديرها ، وعقد التأمين على البضائع ، كما أن دفع {صفحة 51 } الثمن يتم من خلال عقد فتح الاعتماد المستندى الذى يبرمه المشترى مع البنك المراسل ، وبالتالى فإن البيع الدولى للبضائع يكون وحدة من العقود الدولية ترتبط معا ككل ، يشكل عملية التبادل التجارى الدولى (3) . وقد اهتمت بعض الهيئات الدولية بوضع قواعد موحدة للبيع التجارى الدولى سواء فى شكل شروط عامة أو عقود نموذجية أو اتفاقيات دولية .
39 – اتفاقيات لاهاى بشأن البيع الدولى :
بدأ التفكير أولا فى توحيد القاعدة التى تقرر أى القوانين الوطنية يكون واجب التطبيق على عقود البيع الدولى عندما يثور النزاع بين أطراف هذه العقود ، وأسفرت الجهود التى بذلت فى هذا الصدد عن إبرام اتفاقية لاهاى فى 15 يونيو سنة 1955 بشأن تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على عقود البيع الدولى للبضائع (4) واحتوت هذه الاتفاقية على القواعد الآتية :
(أ) يطبق على عقد البيع الدولى القانون الوطنى الذى يعينه الطرفان .
(ب) إن لم يتم هذا التعيين ، فيطبق القانون الوطنى للدولة التى يكون فيها للبائع محل إقامة معتاد . { صفحة 52 }
( جـ) يرد على القاعدة السابقة استثناءان :- 
1 – إذا تلقى البائع الأمر بالشراء بواسطة فرع له فى إحدى الدول ، فإن القانون الواجب التطبيق يكون قانون الدولة التى يوجد فيها هذا الفرع .
2 – إذا تلقى البائع أو وكيله الأمر بالشراء فى الدولة التى يوجد فيها المشترى ، فإن قانون الدولة التى يتخذ فيها المشترى محل إقامته العادية ، يكون الواجب التطبيق .
على أن توحيد قاعدة تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على البيوع الدولية لم تؤد إلى توحيد القواعد الموضوعية لهذه البيوع .
ولمس المجتمع الدولى ضرورة توحيد هذه القواعد ، لذلك اهتم معهد روما لتوحيد القانون الخاص بهذا الأمر ووضع الفقيه الألمانى أرنست رابل مشروعين لقانونين موحدين للبيوع الدولية ، وبعد ثلاثين عاما من الإعداد لهذين القانونين ، أقرهما مؤتمر عقد فى لاهاى فى 25 أبريل سنة 1964 . ويعتبر القانون الأول قانونا موحداً للبيوع ويطلق على الثانى القانون الموحد لتكوين عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع (5) .
ويهدف القانون الموحد للبيوع الدولية إلى توحيد القواعد الموضوعية لهذه البيوع. وبالإضافة إلى قواعده العامة ، فإن هذا القانون ينقسم إلى أقسام أربعة ، التزامات المشترى ، والتزامات البائع ، ونصوص مشتركة تعالج التزامات كل من البائع والمشترى ، وانتقال المخاطر . أما القانون الثانى الخاص بتكوين العقد ، فيعتبر مكملاً للأول ، وبالرغم من وصفه بأنه يتعلق بتكوين عقد البيع ، فإنه لا يتناول كل أركان العقد وإنما يعالج فقط ركن الرضا ، بل انه { صفحة 53 } لا يعالج هذا الركن كاملاً وإنما يتكلم عن الإيجاب والقبول ولم يتعرض لعيوب الرضا ، ولعل السبب فى ذلك يرجع إلى صعوبة التوحيد فى المسائل الأخرى المتعلقة بتكوين العقد مثل أهلية المتعاقدين وعدم مشروعية المحل ، والسبب والغلط والإكراه والتدليس فكلها أمور تتفاوت من دولة إلى أخرى تبعا لتفاوت المعايير الأخلاقية والاجتماعية (6) .
وقد انضمت إلى هاتين الاتفاقيتين كل من المملكة المتحدة وبلجيكا وألمانيا الغربية وإيطاليا وهولندا وجامبيا وسان مارينو ، وأصبحت الاتفاقية سارية فى بعض هذه الدول منذ 18 أغسطس 1972 وفى إيطاليا منذ 23 أغسطس سنة 1972 .
40 – اتفاقية الأمم المتحدة ‎:
رأينا آنفا الدول التى صدقت على اتفاقيتى لاهاى للبيع الدولى (1964) ومن الغريب أنه لم تكن من بين هذه الدول فرنسا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية برغم أنهما من الدول الموقعة على الاتفاقيتين كما عزفت معظم الدول النامية عن التوقيع عليهما تأسيساً على أنهما لصالح بائعى السلع التى تنتجها الدول الصناعية المتقدمة ، فضلا عن أن الدول النامية لم تكن ممثلة فى لجنة صياغة هاتين الاتفاقيتين ، لذلك فإن انتشار هاتين الاتفاقيتين كقانون تجارى موحد للتجارة الدولية لم يتحقق خاصة أن الدول الاشتراكية لم تشارك أيضا فى وضعهما .
على أن المجهودات الدولية لتحقيق وجود هذا القانون الموحد لم تتوقف ، بعد فشل اتفاقيتى لاهاى للبيع الدولى . { صفحة 54 }
وتصدت لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية UNCITRAL للقيام بهذه المهمة فشكلت مجموعة عمل لوضع قانون موحد للبيوع الدولية ، على أن هذه المجموعة لم تبدأ من فراغ وإنما اتخذت من اتفاقيتى لاهاى سنة 1964 أساساً لعملها فى محاولة لوضع قانون موحد يكون مقبولا بقدر الإمكان من عدد كبير من الدول .
وقد انتهت مجموعة العمل من إعداد المشروع الأول للاتفاقية فى يناير 1976 والذى صدقت عليه اللجنة فى اجتماعها الذى عقد فى فيينا فى مايو ويوليو 1977 ، كما أن مشروع الاتفاقية الخاص بتكوين عقد البيع والذى اقترحته مجموعة العمل قد تم التداول فيه فى اجتماع اللجنة بنيويورك سنة 1978 وأدمج فى القانون الموضوعى للبيع الدولى .
وبتاريخ 11 أبريل سنة 1980 تم توقيع الاتفاقية فى فيينا وقد وقعتها عشرون دولة (7) ، وصدرت الاتفاقية باللغات الرسمية الست للأمم المتحدة (8) .
وبتاريخ 6 ديسمبر 1982 انضمت مصر إلى هذه الاتفاقية ولم تكن قد وقعت عليها حتى انتهاء التاريخ المحدد للتوقيع فى 30 سبتمبر عام 1981 .
وقد نصت المادة 99 من اتفاقية فيينا سنة 1980 على أن تدخل الاتفاقية فى مرحلة النفاذ فى اليوم الأول للشهر التالى لانتهاء اثنى عشر شهراً بعد تاريخ إيداع وثيقة التصديق من الدولة العاشرة . { صفحة 55 }
وبدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية طبقاً للنص السابق فى أول يناير 1988 فيما يتعلق بإحدى عشرة دولة من بينها مصر (9) .
وقد نصت المادة 99 من اتفاقية فيينا سنة 1980 أيضا على أن الدولة التى تصدق أو توافق أو تنضم إليها وكانت طرفا فى أى أو كل من اتفاقيتى لاهاى سنة 1964 ( الأولى بشأن تكوين عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، والثانية تتعلق بالبيع الدولى ذاته من الناحية الموضوعية ) تعتبر منسحبة من أى أو كل من هاتين الاتفاقيتين وذلك بإخطار الحكومة الهولندية بذلك .
ونلاحظ أن اتفاقية فيينا تتضمن أربعة أقسام على النحو التالى :-
القسم الأول : فى نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية والأحكام العامة لها .
القسم الثانى : فى تكوين عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع .
القسم الثالث : فى الأحكام الموضوعية للبيع الدولى للبضائع .
القسم الرابع : فى الأحكام الختامية .
أى أن هذه الاتفاقية قد جمعت فى نصوصها بين الأحكام التى تضمنتها اتفاقيتا لاهاى سنة 1964 بشأن تكوين العقد والأحكام الموضوعية له .
وقد نصت المادة 92 من اتفاقية فيينا على حق أية دولة متعاقدة عند التوقيع أو التصديق أو الموافقة أو الانضمام للاتفاقية أن تلتزم فقط بأحد القسمين الثانى أو الثالث من هذه الاتفاقية ، والمقصود من هذا الحكم توفير الحرية اللازمة للدول للانضمام إلى أحد الموضوعين { صفحة 56 } اللذين يعالجهما كل من القسم الثانى والثالث من الاتفاقية كما لو كان كل منهما اتفاقية مستقلة تعالج موضوعا مستقلا ، كما هو الشأن بالنسبة لاتفاقيتى لاهاى سنة 1964 .
ونلاحظ أن السمة الرئيسية التى تتسم بها اتفاقية فيينا هى مرونة أحكامها وحمايتها لمصالح المشترى .
41 – خطة البحث :
سنتبع فى دراستنا لهذه الاتفاقية الخطة التى اتبعتها فى عرض أحكامها فنقسم الدراسة إلى فصول ثلاثة على النحو التالى :-
الفصل الأول : نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية 
الفصل الثانى : تكوين عقد البيع .
الفصل الثالث : الأحكام الموضوعية للبيع الدولى . {صفحة 57 }
هوامش 
(1) (1) جورجيت صبحى فى مؤلفها مبدأ الاستقلال فى الاعتماد المستندى ، دار النهضة العربية 1992 رقم 9 ص 22 .
(2) (2) D.M. Day: The Law of International Trade, Butterworths, London 1981, pp.1 – 2 . 
(3) (3) Clive M. Schmitthoff : The Export Trade, 6 th ed., Stevens, London 1975, pp.6-7
(4) (4) اقر هذه الاتفاقية مؤتمر لاهاى للقانون الدولى الخاص فى جلسته السابعة التى انعقدت سنة 1951 ، ويجب عدم الخلط بين هذا المؤتمر ومؤتمر لاهاى الذى عقد سنة 1964 والذى أقر القوانين الموحدة للبيع الدولى التى وضعها معهد روما لتوحيد القانون الخاص ، وتعتبر اتفاقية سنة 1955 نافذة فى كل من بلجيكا والدانمارك وفنلندا وفرنسا وإيطاليا والنرويج والسويد . 
(5) (5) شميتوف فى قانون تجارة التصدير ، المرجع السابق ، ص 109 ، ص 118 – 127. 
(6) (6) محسن شفيق : اتفاقيات لاهاى لعام 1964 بشأن البيع الدولى للمنقولات المادية ، مذكرات لدبلوم القانون الخاص 1972 – 1973 ص 94 .
(7) (7) هذه الدول هى ، النمسا وشيلى والصين وتشيكوسلوفاكيا والدانمراك وألمانيا الاتحادية وألمانيا الديمقراطية وفنلندا وغانا وإيطاليا ويوغوسلافيا وليسوتو وهولندا والنرويج وبولندا والسويد وسنغافورة والمجر والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وفنزويلا .
(8) (8) العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والأسبانية والروسية والصينية .
(9) (9) هذه الدول هى الأرجنتين وإيطاليا وسوريا وزامبيا والصين وفرنسا وليسوتو ومصر والمجر والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويوغسلافيا .

الفصل الأول
نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية
42 – تقسيم :
خصصت اتفاقية فيينا الفصل الأول من القسم الأول منها لتحديد نطاق تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية ، ويحتوى هذا الفصل على ست مواد ، تحدد أولا المقصود بدولية البيع ، ثم تعرض للبيوع المستبعدة من الاتفاقية ، وأخيراً تعدد المسائل المستبعدة من نطاق تطبيقها .
الفرع الأول
معيار الدولية
43 – اختلاف مكان وجود مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع :
تقضى المادة الأولى من الاتفاقية بأن تطبق أحكامها على بيع البضائع الذى يتم بين أطراف توجد مراكز أعمالهم Places of business فى دول مختلفة وذلك : -
(II) (II) متى كانت هذه الدول دولا متعاقدة ، أو ؛
(ب) متى أشارت قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص إلى تطبيق قانون دولة متعاقدة .
ويبين من ذلك أن اتفاقية فيينا لا تكتفى لاعتبار البيع دوليا ، أن تقع مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع فى دول مختلفة ، كما كانت تقضى { صفحة 59 } أحكام القانون الموحد الملحق باتفاقية لاهاى ، وإنما تطلبت توافر أحد أمرين :
الأول : أن تكون مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع فى دول مختلفة متعاقدة different contracting states ، ولا يكفى أن تكون إحدى أو بعض هذه الدول من الدول المتعاقدة بل يجب أن تكون جميعها كذلك .
الثانى : متى أشارت قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص فى الدولة التى يعرض عليها النزاع إلى تطبيق قانون دولة معينة ، فإن هذه الدولة يجب أن تكون من الدول المتعاقدة ، ويعنى ذلك أن الاتفاقية لا تكون واجبة التطبيق إلا إذا تبين للقاضى فى الدولة المعروض عليها النزاع أن قانون دولة متعاقدة هو القانون الواجب التطبيق على النزاع ، عندئذ فإنه يطبق قواعد اتفاقية فيينا على النزاع ، وذلك سواء أكانت دولة القاضى المعروض عليه النزاع دولة متعاقدة أم دولة غير متعاقدة (1) .
وقد قضت المادة 95 من الاتفاقية بوضع تحفظ يجوز بمقتضاه للدولة عند التصديق أو الانضمام إليها أن تقرر عدم تطبيق هذا الحكم (2) .
أما اتفاقية لاهاى فلم تشترط عند وجود مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع فى دول مختلفة أن تكون هذه الدول متعاقدة ، وان كانت المادة الثالثة من اتفاقية لاهاى وضعت تحفظاً بمقتضاه يجوز لكل دولة عند التصديق على الاتفاقية أو الانضمام إليها أن تقرر أنها سوف لا تطبق{ صفحة 60 } أحكام القانون الموحد إلا إذا كانت مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع موجودة فى دول متعاقدة مختلفة (3) .
44 – الاكتفاء بوجود علاقة أجنبية : 
تشترط أحكام القانون الموحد فى اتفاقية لاهاى لتطبيق أحكامه أن تكون هناك علاقة عبر الحدود سواء فى تكوين عقد البيع أو فى تنفيذه ، ذلك أن هذه الاتفاقية أخذت بمعيارين فى تحديد دولية البيع ، الأول شخصى وهو وجود مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع فى دول مختلفة لا يشترط أن تكون متعاقدة بشرط أن يتوافر أيضا معيار موضوعى من المعايير الثلاثة التى وضعتها وهى تبادل الإيجاب والقبول عبر دولتين ، أو انتقال الشئ المبيع من دولة إلى أخرى أو تسليم المبيع فى دولة غير التى أبرم فيها البيع (4) .
أما اتفاقية فيينا فإنها لم تحتفظ بهذه المعايير برغم أن الأخذ بها يؤكد الطبيعة الدولية للبيع ، واكتفت اتفاقية فيينا بأن تكون مراكز أعمال أطراف عقد البيع فى دول مختلفة ، ولو تم تكوين العقد وتنفيذه فى دولة واحدة بل ولو كانت هذه الدولة التى تم فيها تكوين العقد وتنفيذه دولة غير متعاقدة .
وتنص الفقرة (2) من المادة الأولى من اتفاقية فيينا بأنه لا يعتد بتحقق واقعة وجود مراكز أعمال أطراف البيع فى دول مختلفة كلما كانت هذه الواقعة غير ظاهرة من العقد أو من المعاملات السابقة بين أطراف البيع أو من المعلومات التى صرح بها أطراف البيع فى أى وقت قبل أو عند إبرام عقد البيع . ويقصد بهذه الفقرة أنه لكى يمكن { صفحة 61 } تطبيق الاتفاقية فإن واقعة وجود مراكز أعمال طرفى العقد فى دول مختلفة ، يجب أن تكون ظاهرة عند إبرام العقد وليس بعد ذلك سواء من نصوص العقد أو من المعاملات السابقة بين طرفيه أو من أية معلومات أدلى بها طرفا البيع . (5)
45 -‎ عدم الاعتداد بجنسية أطراف البيع :
تقضى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى من اتفاقية فيينا بأنه لا يعتد بجنسية أطراف عقد البيع فى تحديد نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية .
ويبين من هذا النص أن اتفاقية فيينا تأخذ بذات الحكم الذى نصت عليه الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى من القانون الموحد الملحق باتفاقية لاهاى . ويعنى ذلك أنه لا يمنع من اعتبار البيع دوليا أن يقع بين شخصين من جنسية واحدة مادام أن معيار الدولية التى حددته اتفاقية فيينا يتوافر فى عقد البيع .
ويذهب رأى إلى أن استبعاد ضابط اختلاف جنسية المتعاقدين كمعيار لتحديد دولية البيع يرجع إلى تباين القوانين الوطنية فى مجال الجنسية تباينا يخشى معه اضطراب الحدود التى تفصل بين القانون الموحد (اتفاقية لاهاى ) والقوانين الوطنية (6).
46 – عدم الاعتداد بتجارية البيع أو أطرافه :
تقضى الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى من اتفاقية فيينا ، أيضا بعدم الاعتداد بصفة أطراف عقد البيع أى بما إذا كانوا تجاراً أو غير تجار ، وكذلك بعدم الاعتداد بالطبيعة المدنية أو الطبيعة التجارية لعقد البيع ذاته فى تحديد نطاق تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية { صفحة 62 }
وهذا الحكم هو ذات الحكم الذى أخذ به قانون لاهاى الموحد فى المادة 7 منه دون أن يورد أى تحفظ على هذا الحكم .
ونرى أن هذا النص من أهم مزايا كل من القانون الموحد واتفاقية فيينا ، وذلك أنه ما من نظرية أثارت من الناحية العملية تعقيدات كبيرة مثل نظرية الأعمال التجارية ، فضلاً عن أنها من النظريات التى لا تأخذ بها كل النظم القانونية ، فثمة نظم لا تعرف التفرقة بين القانون المدنى والقانون التجارى وتخضع جميع المعاملات لنظام قانونى واحد مثل إنجلترا وسويسرا وإيطاليا .
ومن ناحية أخرى فإن القوانين التى تأخذ بهذه التفرقة ، لا تتفق مع حيث الأساس القانونى الذى يقوم عليه القانون التجارى ، فبعضها يأخذ بمعيار شخصى ويقضى بتطبيق القانون التجارى على النشاط الذى يقوم به مشروع تجارى ، والبعض الآخر يأخذ بمعيار موضوعى ، فالقانون التجارى يحكم الأعمال التجارية بغض النظر عن وقوعها من مشروع تجارى أو من غير تاجر .
كما أن معيار التفرقة بين الأعمال المدنية والأعمال التجارية من الأمور الخلافية فى الفقه التجارى نظراً لأن التشريعات التجارية لا تحدد هذا المعيار عادة (7) . ولهذا فإن الاتفاقيات الدولية تقضى صراحة بعدم الاعتداد بتجارية أطراف البيع أو موضوعه حتى لا تقحم هذه الخلافات فى نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية .
47 – تعدد مراكز الأعمال لأحد الأطراف :
تنص الفقرة أ من المادة 10 من اتفاقية فيينا على أنه : " إذا كان لأحد أطراف عقد البيع الدولى أكثر من مركز أعمال ، فإنه يعتد { صفحة 63 } بمركز الأعمال الذى يكون أقرب صلة بالعقد وتنفيذه على أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار الظروف المعروفة أو التى يواجهها أطراف البيع فى أى وقت قبل أو عند إبرام العقد " .
ويعنى هذا الحكم أنه متى كان لطرف من أطراف البيع أكثر من مركز أعمال ، كما لو كان هذا الطرف من الشركات المتعددة القوميات ولها أكثر من مركز أعمال فى أكثر من دولة ، فإنه يعتد بمركز الأعمال الأوثق صلة بالعقد أو بمكان تنفيذه مع أخذ ظروف التعاقد فى الاعتبار .
48 – عدم وجود مراكز أعمال لأحد الأطراف :
لما كانت المادة 1/3 من اتفاقية فيينا قد نصت على أنه لا يشترط لإعمال أحكامها أن يكون أطراف البيع من المشروعات التجارية وأنه لا يشترط أن يكون البيع ذاته تجاريا ، فإنه قد لا يكون لأحد أطراف عقد البيع الدولى مركز أعمال ، لذلك نصت الفقرة (ب) من المادة 10 على أنه إذا لم يكن لأحد أطراف عقد البيع الدولى مركز أعمال فإنه يعتد بمحل الإقامة المعتاد . وهذا الحكم هو ذات الحكم الذى أخذ به القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى منها .
ونلاحظ أن اتفاقية فيينا شأنها فى ذلك شأن اتفاقية لاهاى قد تفادت استعمال اصطلاح الموطن وذلك لاختلاف المقصود بهذا الاصطلاح فى مختلف النظم القانونية ، فالموطن فى إنجلترا مثلا يقصد به الإقليم الذى يقيم فيه الشخص على وجه الدوام ولو تركه مؤقتا ، أما فى فرنسا فيقصد به المركز الرئيسى لأعمال الشخص أى يقصد به عنوان محدد فى مدينة معينة . وفى القانون المصرى ، فإن المادة 40 {صفحة 64} من التقنين المدنى تقضى بأن الموطن هو المكان الذى يقيم فيه الشخص عادة ، ويجوز أن يكون للشخص إلى جانب هذا الموطن العام مواطن خاصة كالموطن التجارى أو الموطن المختار (8) ، لذلك فإن فكرة محل الإقامة المعتاد التى عبرت عنها المادة 10 (ب) من اتفاقية فيينا تطابق فكرة الموطن العام فى القانون المصرى . { صفحة 65 }
الفرع الثانى
البيوع المستبعدة
49 – أولاً : البيوع المستبعدة صراحة :
نصت المادة الثانية من اتفاقية فيينا على ألا تطبق أحكامها على البيوع الآتية :-
( أ ) السلع التى يتم شراؤها للاستعمال الشخصى أو العائلى أو المنزلى ما لم يتبين أن البائع لم يكن يعلم فى أى وقت قبل إبرام البيع أو عند إبرامه أو لم يكن من المفروض فيه أن يعلم أن هذه السلع قد تم شراؤها لأحد هذه الأغراض المذكورة .
(ب) البيع بالمزاد .
(جـ) البيع الذى يتم تنفيذاً لأمر صادر من سلطة يخولها القانون إصدار هذا الأمر.
( د ) بيع القيم المنقولة والأوراق التجارية والنقود .
(هـ) بيع السفن والمراكب والطائرات .
( و ) بيع الكهرباء 
ونعرض فيما يلى لكل نوع من هذه الأنواع .
50 – السلع الاستهلاكية :
استبعدت اتفاقية فيينا بيع السلع غير التجارية التى تباع بقصد الاستهلاك من البيوع الخاضعة لها ، وتقصد الاتفاقية من ذلك أن { صفحة 66 } تستبعد البيوع التى تتم بين البائع والمشترى بقصد الاستهلاك الشخصى أو العائلى أو المنزلى ، فإذا اشترى سائح مثلا بعض السلع من بلد أجنبى ، وكان هذا البيع مما يمكن أن يدخل فى نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية ، فإنه متى تبين أن الهدف منه هو الاستعمال الشخصى ، فإنه يخرج عن نطاق الاتفاقية .
وقد نصت الفقرة ( أ ) ، من المادة الثانية على أن بيع السلع الاستهلاكية لا يخضع للاتفاقية ما لم يتبين أن البائع لم يكن يعلم فى أى وقت قبل أو عند إبرام العقد أو لم يكن من المفروض فيه أن يعلم أن هذه السلع قد تم شراؤها للاستعمال الشخصى .
وقد وردت صياغة هذه الفقرة فى صيغة النفى لكى تبين الاتفاقية أن الأصل هو خضوع البيوع التى لها صفة دولية لها والاستثناء هو عدم خضوعها متى كانت بيوعا استهلاكية ، وبذلك تلقى الاتفاقية عبء إثبات أن البيع للاستهلاك أو للاستعمال الشخصى على عاتق من يتمسك بالاستثناء الذى يقضى باستبعاد هذا البيع من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية (9) .
ويلاحظ أن ذكر أنواع الاستعمال فى الفقرة (أ) من المادة الثانية من الاتفاقية والتى من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى استبعاد البيع من نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية بأنه شخصى أو عائلى أو منزلى إنما ورد على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، لما يمكن أن يكون بيعا لسلع استهلاكية .
ونلاحظ أن النص على استبعاد بيع السلع الاستهلاكية من الخضوع للاتفاقية ، يقتضيه ما نصت عليه الفقرة (3) من المادة الأولى من اتفاقية فيينا من أنه لا يؤثر على تطبيق الاتفاقية أن يكون { صفحة 67 } أطراف البيع من غير التجار أو أن يكون عقد البيع غير تجارى ، ذلك أن مؤدى هذا النص الأخير أن يخضع للاتفاقية البيع الذى يرد على سلعة استهلاكية ، مادامت قد توافرت الصفة الدولية للبيع كما تحددها المادة الأولى من الاتفاقية ، لذلك كان لابد لاستبعاد مثل هذا البيع من الخضوع لأحكام اتفاقية فيينا ، من أن يرد النص صراحة على استبعاده ما لم يتبين أن البائع لم يكن يعلم أو لم يكن من المفروض فيه أن يعلم ، عند البيع أن الشراء يقصد به الاستعمال الشخصى .
وإذا كان عبء إثبات أن البيع يرد على سلع استهلاكية يقع على عاتق من يتمسك باستبعاد البيع من الخضوع للاتفاقية ، فإن هذا الإثبات نظراً لتعلقه بواقعة مادية ، يمكن أن يتم بكافة الطرق بما فى ذلك قرائن الحال ، من ذلك مثلا طبيعة السلعة محل البيع ، وصفة المشترى أو مهنته ، والكمية المشتراة .
وجدير بالذكر أن استبعاد بيع السلع الاستهلاكية من الخضوع للاتفاقية جاء نتيجة أنه طبقا لأحكام القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 فإن هذا البيع يمكن أن يخضع للقانون الموحد رغم أن بيع هذه السلع من البيوع قليلة الأهمية فى نطاق التجارة الدولية ، ولكن مؤدى تطبيق المعايير التى وضعها القانون الموحد من شأنه أن يخضع هذا النوع من البيوع - على تفاهته - لأحكام اتفاقية لاهاى ، لذلك حرصت اتفاقية فيينا على استبعاده صراحة ، إذ لاحظت لجنة قانون التجارة الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة Uncitral مدى شذوذ هذا الوضع (10) .
ولما كان بيع بعض السلع الاستهلاكية قد يتم بالتقسيط ، وتنظم معظم التشريعات الوطنية ، البيع بالتقسيط بنصوص آمرة { صفحة 68 } حماية للمستهلك ، فإن من أهداف استبعاد بيع هذه السلع من الخضوع لأحكام اتفاقية فيينا ، أن يتمتع المشترى بحماية القوانين الوطنية التى تنظم حماية المستهلك .
ويلاحظ أن القانون المصرى الذى ينظم البيع بالتقسيط هو القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1957 وتتعلق معظم نصوص هذا القانون بالنظام العام إلا أن أحكامه لا تقتصر على حماية المشترى ، بل انها تهدف أيضا إلى حماية البائع ، من ذلك مثلا ما تنص عليه المادة 42 من القانون المشار إليه بمنع المشترى من التصرف فى السلعة موضوع التقسيط قبل الوفاء بكامل ثمنها ، وإلا تعرض المشترى لجزاء جنائى نصت عليه المادة 45 من القانون (11) .
51 – البيع بالمزاد :
استبعدت اتفاقية فيينا فى الفقرة (ب) من المادة الثانية ، البيع بالمزاد من الخضوع لأحكامها ، ولم يكن هذا البيع مستبعداً من القانون الموحد الملحق باتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 .
ونلاحظ أن المقصود بالبيع بالمزاد ، البيع الذى يتم اختياراً بالمزاد العلنى ، إذ أن البيع الجبرى يعتبر أيضاً من البيوع المستبعدة ولكن بموجب فقرة خاصة من المادة الثانية كما سيلى .
ويقال فى تبرير استبعاد البيع بالمزاد ، أنه يعد من البيوع المحلية التى تتصل بالقوانين الوطنية أكثر من تعلقه بالتجارة الدولية ، ذلك أن البيع بالمزاد يبرم فور رسو المزاد فى مكان وجود الشئ وبالتالى فإن القضاء فى مختلف الدول يخضع هذا البيع لمكان رسو المزاد (12) . { صفحة 69 } 
52 – البيع الجبرى :
استبعدت الفقرة (ج) من المادة الثانية من اتفاقية فيينا ، البيع الذى يتم تنفيذاً لأمر صادر من سلطة يخولها القانون إصدار هذا الأمر ، من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية .
ويعتبر البيع الجبرى الذى يتم تنفيذاً لأمر صادر من القضاء أو من السلطة العامة من البيوع المستبعدة أيضا وفقا للفقرة " 1 (د) " من المادة 6 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى ، ويقال فى تبرير هذا الاستبعاد أن صلتها بالتجارة الدولية منعدمة فضلا عن وقوعها بمقتضى إجراءات إدارية أو قضائية تختلف فى كل دولة عن الأخرى اختلافاً يصعب معه توحيدها (13) .
53 – بيع القيم المنقولة والأوراق التجارية والنقود :
تنص الفقرة (د) من المادة الثانية من اتفاقية فيينا على استبعاد بيع القيم المنقولة التى تشمل الأسهم والسندات وسندات الاستثمار ( الأوراق المالية ) والأوراق التجارية كالكمبيالات والسندات الاذنية والشيكات من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية ، كما استبعدت الفقرة المذكورة أيضا بيع النقود – أى عمليات الصرف الأجنبى – من الخضوع للاتفاقية (14) ويستبعد بيع هذه القيم من الاتفاقية ولو كان البيع دولياً ، لأن بيع هذه القيم يخضع لأحكام قانونية خاصة به تكون غالباً أحكاماً ملزمة .
ونلاحظ أن هذا الاستثناء لا يشمل عقود البيع التى تمثل فيها البضاعة بمستند خاص كسند الشحن أو تذكرة النقل أو صك إيداع البضائع فى مخازن عامة ، ولو سمى البيع ببيع مستندات ، لأن دور { صفحة 70 } المستندات هنا يتصل بالتزام البائع بتسليم البضاعة ، ولذلك يدخل هذا البيع فى نطاق البيع الدولى الخاضع للاتفاقية ، وذلك برغم أن بعض التشريعات الوطنية تعتبر السندات الممثلة للبضائع من قبيل الأوراق التجارية.
54 – بيع السفن والمراكب والطائرات ‎:
احتفظت اتفاقية فيينا فى الفقرة (هـ) من المادة الثانية باستثناء بيع السفن والمراكب والطائرات من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية وهو استثناء وارد فى القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 فى المادة 5 ( 1/ب) وذلك بالرغم من إثارة اعتراضات كثيرة حول استبعاد هذه البيوع من نطاق اتفاقية فيينا .
ونلاحظ أن قانون لاهاى الموحد كان يستبعد بيوع السفن المسجلة أو التى يتطلب القانون تسجيلها ، ولكن أغفلت اتفاقية فيينا هذا الاشتراط ، وذلك لاختلاف أحكام التسجيل من دولة إلى أخرى ، وكان المقصود من هذا الاشتراط أن تشريعات بعض الدول تعامل السفن معاملة العقار وتخضعها لقواعد التسجيل لنقل ملكيتها ، بل تتطلب بعض التشريعات مثل التشريع المصرى إفراغ عقد بيع السفينة فى محرر رسمى ، لذلك يخرج من نطاق الاستثناء وفقاً لاتفاقية لاهاى ، السفن غير الخاضعة للتسجيل أى السفن التى تستثنى من التسجيل وفقاً للقوانين الوطنية مثل بعض السفن الصغيرة ، وسفن الصيد ، وسفن النزهة.
55 – بيع الكهرباء :
استبعدت اتفاقية فيينا فى الفقرة ( و ) من المادة الثانية بيع الكهرباء من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية وهو ما تنص عليه الفقرة 1/ج من المادة 5 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى . { صفحة 71 }
واستبعاد بيع الكهرباء لا يشمل استبعاد بيع مصادر الطاقة الأخرى ، لأن الاستثناء لا يقاس عليه ولا يتوسع فى تفسيره ، لذلك تخضع بيوع البترول والغاز الطبيعى والطاقة الذرية لأحكام الاتفاقية وبرغم أن البعض كان يرى أن المنطق يستلزم أيضاً استبعاد بيع الطاقة الذرية من نطاق الخضوع للقانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى ، قياساً على بيع الطاقة الكهربائية لاختلاف الرأى حول طبيعتها وما إذا كانت تعتبر منقولاً مادياً أو منقولاً معنوياً لأن القانون الموحد لا يسرى إلا على بيع المنقولات المادية (15) ، فإن اتفاقية فيينا لم تنص على استبعاد بيع الطاقة الذرية ، بل يبدو أن مناقشة هذا الأمر لم يكن وارداً عند إعداد مشروع الاتفاقية (

----------


## هيثم الفقى

) .
56 – ثانياً: البيوع المستبعدة ضمناً :
هناك بعض البيوع لم تنص الاتفاقية على استبعادها صراحة ، ولكن يمكن استخلاص استبعادها ضمنا من مجموع نصوص اتفاقية فيينا وذلك على النحو التالى :-
(أ) بيع العقار :
تعالج الاتفاقية البيع الدولى للبضائع ، ولما كان العقار لا يعتبر قانوناً من البضائع أو السلع فإنه يستبعد من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية . ونلاحظ أن عنوان القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 باللغة الفرنسية هو بيع المنقولات المادية objets mobiliers corporels بينما يستخدم الأصل الإنجليزى لهذا القانون اصطلاح بيع البضائع sale of goods { صفحة 72 } أما اتفاقية فيينا فانها تستخدم اصطلاح بيع البضائع سواء فى الأصل الفرنسى marchandises أو فى الأصل الإنجليزى .
ونلاحظ أن اتفاقية فيينا وإن كانت تقضى صراحة بأنه لا يشترط لسريان أحكامها أن يكون أطراف البيع من التجار أو أن يكون البيع تجارياً ، إلا أن الواضح من مجموع نصوص هذه الاتفاقية أنها تنصرف أساساً إلى البيع التجارى خاصة بعد أن استبعدت المادة 2 صراحة البيع الذى يرد على سلع استهلاكية ، ذلك أن الهدف من النص على عدم اشتراط تجارية البيع أو الصفة التجارية لأطرافه هو تجنب الدخول فى معيار التفرقة بين العمل التجارى والعمل المدنى وهى تفرقة لا تعرفها بعض النظم القانونية ، فضلا عن اختلاف معيارها فى الدول التى تأخذ بهذه التفرقة .
على أنه من المسلم به أن اصطلاح " سلعة " أو " بضاعة " لا يتضمن التعامل على العقار ، مهما اختلفت طبيعة النظم القانونية لذلك فإن استبعاد العقار من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية ، أمر لا خلاف عليه ، فضلا عن أن نصوص الاتفاقية كلها تعالج بيع البضائع التى تعتبر من المنقولات ، فالنصوص التى تتكلم عن التزام البائع بالتسليم وتعالج بالتالى زمان التسليم ومكانه ، وتتعرض للحالات التى تكون فيها البضاعة المبيعة محل نقل من مكان إلى آخر ثم تعرض للالتزام بتسليم بضاعة مطابقة لما تم الاتفاق عليه من حيث النوع والكمية ، كلها تفترض أن الأمر يتعلق ببيع منقولات ، وأن بيع العقار ليس وارداً ضمن البيوع التى تخضع للاتفاقية .
(ب) بيع المنقول المعنوى :
تؤدى نصوص الاتفاقية كذلك ، إلى أنها لاتسرى على بيع المنقول المعنوى برغم أن الاتفاقية لم تستعمل اصطلاح الأصل الفرنسى للقانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى وهو( بيع المنقولات المادية ) ، إلا أن { صفحة 73 } مجموع نصوص الاتفاقية تؤدى إلى أنها تسرى على بيع المنقولات المادية دون بيع المنقولات المعنوية كحقوق الدائنية وبيع المحل التجارى ، وبيع حقوق الملكية الصناعية والتجارية ، وحقوق الملكية الأدبية والفنية. 
57 – ثالثاً : استبعاد عقدى الاستصناع والمقاولة :
تنص الفقرة (1) من المادة 3 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن " تعتبر من قبيل عقود البيع ، العقود التى يتم بمقتضاها توريد سلع يتم صنعها أو إنتاجها ، ما لم يقدم الطرف الذى يطلب هذه السلع جزءاً جوهرياً a substantial part من المواد اللازمة لتصنيعها أو إنتاجها " . وبمقتضى هذا النص فإن بيع السلع المصنوعة أو المنتجة أو التى يتعهد فيها البائع بصنعها أو بإنتاجها ، كبيع صفقة من الآلات سيتم تصنيعها بمعرفة البائع ، أو بيع كمية من القمح سيتم زراعتها بواسطة البائع ، فإن العقد هنا يعتبر عقد بيع ويخضع لأحكام الاتفاقية .
أما إذا قدم الطرف الذى يطلب هذه السلع جزءاً جوهرياً من المواد التى تدخل فى صناعة أو إنتاج السلعة محل البيع ، فإن العقد لا يعتبر فى هذا الفرض من عقود البيع الخاضعة للاتفاقية .
ذلك أن العقد يعتبر بيعا إذا كان الصانع ( البائع ) يقدم من عنده المواد اللازمة لصناعة السلعة ، أما إذا كان طالب السلعة هو الذى يقدم المواد الأولية أو الجزء الأكبر منها ، بحيث يقتصر عمل الطرف الآخر على مجرد صنع السلعة ، أو تقديم جزء غير هام من المواد الأولية بالإضافة إلى صنعها ، فإن العقد لا يعد بيعاً وإنما هو عقد استصناع أو عقد مقاولة (17) وبالتالى يعتبر من البيوع المستبعدة التى { صفحة 74} لا تخضع للاتفاقية . وعلى الطرف الذى يتمسك بأن العقد ليس بيعاً وإنما من عقود الاستصناع التى لا تخضع للاتفاقية ، عبء إثبات ذلك .
وقد استبعدت المادة 6 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 عقد الاستصناع من الخضوع لأحكامه بنص مماثل لنص المادة 3 (1) من اتفاقية فيينا .
وبعد أن استبعدت الاتفاقية عقد الاستصناع من الخضوع لها ، نصت المادة 3 أيضاً فى فقرتها الثانية على أنه " لا تسرى الاتفاقية على العقود التى يكون فيها الجزء الغالب preponderant part من التزامات الطرف الذى يورد السلع إلى طالبها عبارة عن تقديم عمل أو أى نوع آخر من أنواع الخدمات " .
والسبب فى استبعاد هذا العقد أنه يعتبر فى جوهره من عقود المقاولة ، ذلك أن محل عقد المقاولة ، القيام بعمل أو تقديم خدمة إلى الطرف الآخر ، من ذلك مثلا عقود الإنشاءات وأهم صورة لهذه العقود عقد تسليم المفتاح الذى يتفق فيه رب العمل مع المقاول على أن يقوم لحسابه بإنشاء مبنى أو مصنع أو فندق أو مطار أو إحدى المنشآت المتصلة بمرفق عام كمحطات الصرف الصحى أو مترو الأنفاق ، فهذه الصور من العقود قد يقدم فيها المقاول بعض السلع إلى رب العمل ولكن الجزء الهام من العقد هو العمل أو الخدمة التى يقدمها المقاول إلى رب العمل (18) . كذلك قد يتعهد المقاول بتوريد بعض السلع لحساب رب العمل ولكنه يتعهد بتركيبها فى إحدى المنشآت التابعة للأخير ، من ذلك المقاول الذى يورد آلات ميكانيكية أو أجهزة { صفحة 75} كهربائية لإحدى المنشآت ويلتزم بالقيام بتركيبها وتشغيلها ، كالقيام بتركيب آلات يوردها المقاول إلى رب العمل أو القيام بتوريد وتركيب أجهزة تكييف لحساب رب العمل ، فالعقد هنا وان اشتمل فى جزء منه على بيع بعض السلع ، إلا أن جزءاً هاماً منه يتمثل فى القيام بتركيب وتشغيل الآلات والأجهزة التى يوردها المقاول ، ولذلك يعتبر العقد هنا من العقود غير الخاضعة لاتفاقية فيينا ، بشرط أن يثبت أن الجزء الغالب من التزامات المقاول تتمثل فى تقديم عمل أو القيام بخدمة أخرى بحيث لا يعتبر توريد السلع سوى أحد الالتزامات التابعة لالتزامات المقاول فى العقد ، ويمكن أن يستعان فى هذا الصدد لإثبات طبيعة العقد وما إذا كان يعتبر عقد مقاولة أو عقد بيع بتقدير قيمة السلع التى يتم توريدها مع مقارنتها بالأجر الذى سيدفع مقابل العمل أو الخدمة ، فإذا كانت القيمة الأولى هى الغالبة فالعقد يعد بيعا خاضعاً للاتفاقية ، والا فهو عقد مقاولة يستبعد من نطاق الخضوع للاتفاقية لتخضع للقانون المحلى . ويجب أن تكون قيمة الجزء الغالب أكثر من 50 % من القيمة الكاملة للعقد (19). 
ولكى يسهل هذا التقدير فإنه ينظر إلى عقد المقاولة كما لو كان متضمنا لعقدين ، عقد توريد السلع وعقد تقديم الخدمات أو العمل ، فالأصل أن يخضع العقد الأول لاتفاقية فيينا بينما يخضع العقد الثانى للقانون الوطنى أو المحلى ، والفيصل فى تحديد ذلك ، الرجوع إلى أحكام القانون المحلى للتحقق مما إذا كان من الممكن ومن المحتم الفصل بين هذين العقدين ، برغم أن إرادة الطرفين تلعب دوراً هاماً فى هذا المجال ، حتى ولو كان القانون المحلى ينظر إلى هذا العقد المركب كعقد واحد . ويعنى ما تقدم أن نصوص العقد والمظاهر التى تحيط به يمكن أن تدل أو تعبر عن نية طرفيه ، لاعتبار العقد عقد بيع بحسب السمة الغالبة عليه أو أنه عقد مقاولة لأن العمل يمثل الجزء الهام فيه برغم اشتماله على توريد بعض السلع . { صفحة 76 } 
ومع ذلك فإن المادة 6 من اتفاقية فيينا تسمح لأطراف التعاقد بتعديل الفقرة 2 من المادة 3 منها وذلك باعتبار العقد من عقود البيع ولو كان الالتزام بتركيب الأجهزة أو الآلات التى يتم توريدها يشكل الجزء الغالب من التزامات المقاول ، بحيث يستطيع أطراف التعاقد بإرادتهم إدخال هذا العقد فى مجال الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية برغم أنه بحسب نص المادة 3/2 يعد من العقود المستبعدة (20) .
وفى أثناء مناقشة المادة 3 من اتفاقية فيينا ، عرضت المملكة المتحدة ، اقتراحا باستبعاد عقود بيع نقل المعرفة الفنية أو التكنولوجيا من الخضوع لأحكام الاتفاقية ، وهى العقود التى يكون محلها بيع سلعة يتم تصنيعها أو إنتاجها متى قدم صاحب السلعة المعلومات أو الخبرة الفنية إلى الصانع حتى يتم تصنيعها أو إنتاجها ، على أن هذا الاقتراح لم يلق قبولا من أعضاء لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية ، إذ ربما يترتب على الأخذ به استبعاد عدد من عقود البيع الدولى من نطاق الخضوع للاتفاقية (21) { صفحة 77 }
الفرع الثالث
المسائل المستبعدة
58 – أولاً : سريان الاتفاقية فقط على تكوين وآثار عقد البيع :
تنص المادة 4 من اتفاقية فيينا على ما يأتى :
" تحكم هذه الاتفاقية فقط ، تكوين عقد البيع ، وحقوق والتزامات كل من البائع والمشترى والناشئة عن عقد البيع ، وفيما عدا ما يرد بشأنه نص صريح مخالف فى هذه الاتفاقية ، فإنها لا تسرى على وجه الخصوص على ما يأتى :
(أ) صحة العقد أو صحة أى شرط من شروطه ، أو صحة الأعراف السارية عليه.
(ب) الأثر الذى قد يرتبه عقد البيع على ملكية البضائع أو السلع محل البيع " .
وقد تضمنت المادة 8 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 نصاً مماثلاً ولكنها استبعدت أيضاً الأحكام الخاصة بتكوين عقد البيع من نطاق الاتفاقية التى تعالج آثار عقد البيع ، إذ تعالج فى اتفاقية أحكام تكوين عقد البيع ، ولما كانت اتفاقية فيينا تعالج الأمرين معاً كما قدمنا ، فإنها تنص على أنها تحكم فقط قواعد تكوين عقد البيع والآثار المترتبة على العقد ، أما الالتزامات أو قواعد المسئولية التى تنشأ خارج عقد البيع ولكن بسببه ، فإنها لا تخضع للاتفاقية . { صفحة 78 }
59 – صحة البيع وصحة شروطه :
استبعدت اتفاقية فيينا صراحة المسائل المتعلقة بصحة عقد البيع وصحة الشروط التى يتضمنها هذا العقد ، تاركة هذين الأمرين لتنظيم القوانين الوطنية .
ولما كانت اتفاقية فيينا قد نظمت فقط من قواعد تكوين عقد البيع ، أحكام الإيجاب والقبول – كما فعلت اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 – فإن الأركان الأخرى لعقد البيع تخضع لأحكام القوانين الوطنية ، من ذلك قواعد الأهلية وشروط صحة الرضا وعيوبه من غلط وإكراه وتدليس .
ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الأحكام الموضوعية لصحة البيع كمشروعية محل البيع أو سببه لا تخضع لأحكام الاتفاقية ، وإنما تخضع لأحكام القوانين الوطنية ، لأن هذه الأمور من المسائل التى تختلف من دولة إلى أخرى ومن العسير إخضاعها لقواعد موحدة ، إذ ما قد يعتبر مشروعا فى إحدى الدول قد لا يعد كذلك فى دولة أخرى ، كالاتجار فى الخمور مثلا . كذلك قد تختلف القواعد الاقتصادية التى تحكم التصدير والاستيراد والرقابة عليهما من دولة إلى أخرى ، كما تختلف القوانين الوطنية التى تهدف إلى حماية المستهلك . لكل ذلك استبعدت اتفاقية فيينا أحكام صحة عقد البيع أو صحة الشروط التى يتضمنها من الخضوع لها .
60 – صحة الأعراف السارية :
أما عن صحة الأعراف السارية على عقد البيع ، فإن هذا يعنى موافقة العرف للنظام العام فى الدولة (22) ، ولما كانت هذه المسألة تختلف من دولة إلى أخرى بحيث يصعب وضع قاعدة موحدة تلزم { صفحة 79 } الدول باتباع أو احترام هذا العرف ، فإن الاتفاقية آثرت أن تترك هذه المسألة للقوانين الوطنية .
ومع ذلك فقد سمحت الاتفاقية للدول بألا تقر قواعد العرف الدولى الذى يتعارض مع أحكام القوانين الوطنية ، أى التى تتعارض مع قواعد النظام العام فى مختلف الدول (23) ، فإذا كان العرف الدولى مثلا يقضى بالأخذ بسعر فائدة تأخير على ثمن السلع محل البيع ، يزيد على الحد الأقصى المقرر فى قانون دولة معينة ، فإنه لا يجوز الأخذ بهذا العرف فى تلك الدولة .
ونلاحظ أن المسألة المستبعدة فى اتفاقية فيينا فى هذا الشأن هو صحة العرف الثابت دوليا متى تعارض مع النظام العام فى الدولة ، أما تطبيق العرف ذاته فلا يستبعد من نطاق الخضوع للاتفاقية ، والعكس هو الصحيح وفقا للمادة 9 من اتفاقية فيينا التى تقضى صراحة بالتزام أطراف البيع بأحكام العرف ، ما دام أن هذا العرف لا يتعارض مع قواعد النظام العام فى الدولة .
61 – أثر عقد البيع على ملكية البضائع محل التعاقد :
تستبعد اتفاقية فيينا أيضا أثر عقد البيع على ملكية البضائع محل التعاقد ، أى ما إذا كان يترتب على عقد البيع فى ذاته نقل ملكية البضائع محل البيع أم أن ثمة إجراءً معيناً يجب إتباعه لتنتقل الملكية . واستبعاد هذا الأمر منطقى لأن تقرير انتقال ملكية البيع ولحظة انتقال هذه الملكية من الأمور الخلافية التى تتباين فيها النظم القانونية المختلفة والتى ترجع عادة إلى اعتبارات تاريخية تتعلق بهذه النظم ، فمن هذه النظم ما يرتب نقل الملكية على مجرد إبرام العقد ، ومنها ما يربط بين القيام بعمل معين ونقل الملكية من ذلك إفراز المبيع أو تسليمه إلى المشترى .{ صفحة 80} 
62 – ثانياً : استبعاد مسئولية البائع عن الأضرار البدنية التى تحدثها البضاعة المبيعة:
تنص المادة 5 من اتفاقية فيينا على أنه : " لا تنطبق أحكام الاتفاقية على مسئولية البائع عن الوفاة أو الأضرار البدنية التى تسببها السلعة المبيعة لأى شخص " (24) .
ويقصد هذا النص أن الاتفاقية لا تنطبق على أحكام مسئولية المنتج عن الأضرار البدنية التى تحدثها السلع المعيبة .
ويعد هذا الحكم من الأحكام المستحدثة فى اتفاقية فيينا والتى لم تنص عليها قواعد القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى . على أنه يمكن أيضا استخلاص هذا الحكم من نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 4 من الاتفاقية التى تقضى ضمنا بأنها لا تنطبق على الالتزامات والمسئوليات الخارجة عن نطاق عقد البيع ، إذ قضت هذه الفقرة صراحة بأن الاتفاقية لا تنطبق إلا على قواعد تكوين عقد البيع ، وحقوق والتزامات كل من المشترى والبائع الناشئة عن عقد البيع ، على النحو الذى عرضنا له فيما تقدم .
على أنه يبقى فى نظرنا لحكم المادة 5 من اتفاقية فيينا أهمية خاصة إذ تنشئ هذه المادة حكما لا يمكن استخلاصه من المادة 4/1 من الاتفاقية ، إذ لا تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية بموجب المادة 5 على الأضرار البدنية التى قد تلحق أى شخص بسبب السلعة ولو كانت هذه الأضرار { صفحة 81 } ناشئة للطرف المتعاقد مع البائع أى للمشترى المباشر والتى قد يفهم من المادة 4/1 أنها تخضع للاتفاقية ، أى ولو كان نطاق هذه الأضرار داخلا فى دائرة التعاقد وليس ناشئا عن المسئولية التقصيرية كالأضرار التى تصيب المستهلك الذى يتعامل مع المشترى المباشر من سلعة معيبة بسبب خطأ ارتكبه المنتج فى إنتاجها ذلك أن هذه الأضرار الأخيرة يمكن استخلاص استبعادها ضمنا من نص المادة 4/1 من الاتفاقية ، كما أسلفنا القول .
ونلاحظ أن الاتفاقية لم تستبعد إلا الأضرار البدنية دون الأضرار المادية التى تلحق الممتلكات والتى تحدث مباشرة للمشترى من السلعة المعيبة محل البيع .
63 – ثالثاً : استبعاد أحكام الاتفاقية أو مخالفة أو تعديل حكم فيها ( مبدأ حرية الإرادة فى تحديد نطاق تطبيق الاتفاقية ) :
تنص المادة 6 من الاتفاقية على أنه :
" يمكن لأطراف العقد استبعاد تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية أو مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة 12 فإنه يجوز لهم مخالفة أحد نصوصها أو تعديل آثار نص من هذه النصوص " .
ويعنى هذا النص أن من حق طرفى البيع الاتفاق على استبعاد تطبيق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية بالكامل ولو توافرت شروط تطبيقها ، وقد أخذت اتفاقية فيينا فى هذا الخصوص بما قررته المادة 3 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 والتى تقضى بجواز استبعاد أحكام القانون الموحد برمته أو استبعاد بعض أحكامه ، ويرى البعض أن الأخذ بهذا المبدأ يظهر بوضوح احترام مبدأ سلطان الإرادة والاعتداد بحرية المتعاقدين ، ذلك أن النص قرر حقهما فى استبعاد تطبيق القانون الموحد على عقدهما دون أن يقيدهما بتحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق فى هذه الحالة على العقد (25) . { صفحة 82 }
وقد أثير أمام لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية عند مناقشة هذا الحكم ، ما إذا كان يتعين النص على أنه يشترط لتطبيق الاتفاقية أن يختار طرفا عقد البيع صراحة تطبيقها بالنص على هذا الحكم فى العقد ، أم أن هذه الاتفاقية تطبق تلقائيا عند عدم النص فى عقد البيع على تطبيق قانون آخر عليه . وقد رفض اقتراح ضرورة اختيار تطبيق الاتفاقية صراحة فى عقد البيع لإمكان سريان أحكامها لأن من شأن هذا أن يحول الاتفاقية إلى مجرد عقد نموذجى . ولذلك فإن الاتفاقية يمكن استبعاد تطبيقها بالنص صراحة على اختيار قانون آخر وطنى يحكم العقد ، هذا فضلا عن إمكان الاتفاق على استبعاد أحكام الاتفاقية دون النص على تطبيق قانون آخر على العقد وذلك بإمكان استبعاد حكم من أحكام الاتفاقية أو تعديله حتى لو تم ذلك بالنص على الأخذ بشروط عقد من العقود النموذجية . ويعنى ما تقدم أن أحكام الاتفاقية لا تتعلق بالنظام العام ويجوز لطرفى عقد البيع الاتفاق على مخالفتها ، وذلك مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أن حكم المادة 12 من الاتفاقية يتعلق بالنظام العام ولا يجوز الاتفاق على مخالفته ، وتقضى المادة المذكورة بألا يسرى الحكم الذى يقرر جواز إثبات عقد البيع بأى طريق من طرق الإثبات غير الكتابة متى كان مركز أعمال أحد طرفى البيع يقع فى دولة متعاقدة تأخذ بالتحفظ الوارد فى المادة 96 من الاتفاقية ، وهو التحفظ الذى يقضى بحق كل دولة متعاقدة يقضى تشريعها بوجوب إثبات عقد البيع بالكتابة فى ألا تطبق أحكام الاتفاقية التى تقضى بجواز إثبات عقد البيع بأى طريق من طرق الإثبات غير الكتابة .
ونلاحظ أن اتفاقية فيينا لم تنص على حكم مماثل لما أخذ به القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 والذى قضت مادته الثالثة بأن استبعاد أحكام القانون الموحد كما يمكنه أن يقع صراحة يمكن أن يكون ضمنا ، وليس معنى هذا أن اتفاقية فيينا لا تأخذ بمبدأ الاستبعاد الضمنى لأحكامها وإنما أرادت الاتفاقية أن تتفادى إسراف { صفحة83 } المحاكم أو تسرعها فى استبعاد أحكام الاتفاقية (26 ) .
هذا ومن المقرر أن حرية المتعاقدين فى عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع لا تقتصر فقط على حقهما فى استبعاد أحكام اتفاقية فيينا عندما تكون واجبة التطبيق ، وإنما يجوز لهما أيضا الاتفاق على تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية على عقد بيع لا يخضع أصلا لها . مثل عقد بيع سفينة مثلا ، وذلك بالرغم من عدم النص فى الاتفاقية على الأخذ بحكم مماثل لحكم المادة 4 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى التى تقرر صراحة إمكان الاتفاق على تطبيق القانون الموحد على عقد لا يخضع أصلاً لأحكام هذا القانون طبقا لشروط تطبيقه ، على أن مقتضى الأخذ بهذا الحكم فى اتفاقية فيينا ، أن يسمح القانون الوطنى الذى يتم العقد فى ظله بالأخذ به وذلك متى لم يكن من شأن الأخذ بهذا الحكم مخالفة قواعد قانونية آمرة يقررها القانون الوطنى (27) . { صفحة 84 }
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هوامش الفصل الأول
(1) (1) Schlechtriem : Uniform Sales Law, the UN Convention on contracts of the international sale of goods, Vienna 1986, p.24. 
(2) (2) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق ، رقم 176 .
(3) (3) فيكون للدولة التى تأخذ بهذا التحفظ أن تطبق الاتفاقية ولو لم يؤد تطبيق قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص فى هذه الدولة إلى تطبيق قانون دولة متعاقدة .
(4) (4) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 10 ، ص 15 – 17 .
(5) (5) أنظر مؤلف شليشتريم Schlechtriem المشار إليه آنفا ، ص 27 .
(6) (6) محسن شفيق ، رقم 170 ، ص 103 .
(7) (7) أنظر مؤلفنا فى القانون التجارى جـ 1 ، المقدمة .
(8) (8) محسن شفيق ، أرقام 171 ، 172 ، 173 ، ص 104 ومابعدها .
(9) (9) شليشتريم ، المرجع السابق ، ص 28 .
(10) (10) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق ، بند 165 ، ص 99 – 100 .
(11) (11) أنظر مؤلفنا فى القانون التجارى جـ 2 رقم 32 ، ص 36 . 
(12) (12) شليشتريم ، ص 29 .
(13) (13) محسن شفيق رقم 205 ، ص 123 .
(14) (14) هذه البيوع تعد أيضاً من البيوع المستبعدة وفقاً لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 .
(15) (15) محسن شفيق رقم 205 ، ص 123 .
(16) (16) وقد اقترح ممثل العراق استبعاد بيوع البترول من نطاق الخضوع لاتفاقية فيينا لأن منظمة الأوبك وضعت عقوداً نموذجية لبيع البترول ، ولكن هذا الاقتراح لم يلق استجابة من باقى الدول الأعضاء فى لجنة قانون التجارة الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة.
(17) (17) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق رقم 200 ص 117 .
(18) (18) نشير فى هذا الصدد إلى الدليل الذى وضعته لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية لعقود المنشآت الصناعية والتى تضمنت تنظيما خاصا لهذه العقود ، وقد أجيز هذا الدليل فى اجتماع اللجنة الذى عقد فى مدينة فيينا فى أغسطس سنة 1987 .
(19) (19) شليشتريم ، المرجع السابق ، ص 31 ، 32 .
(20) (20) تنص المادة 6 على أنه يمكن لأطراف التعاقد استبعاد تطبيق أحكام الاتفاقية أو مخالفة أو تغيير أثر من الآثار المترتبة على أحد نصوصها .
(21) (21) شليشتريم ص 32 .
(22) (22) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق رقم 192 ص 113 .
(23) (23) شليشتريم ص 33 .
(24) (24) تختلف الأضرار البدنية عن الأضرار المادية فالأولى تلحق الجسم البشرى سواء أدت إلى الوفاة أو إلى إصابة بدنية ، أما الثانية فتلحق الأموال أو الممتلكات كما لو ترتب على السلعة المعيبة ضرر مادى للأموال من ذلك لو تسببت الآلة المعيبة التى تم شراؤها فى إتلاف المواد الأولية أو المواد نصف المصنوعة التى تدخل فى صناعة السلعة مما أدى إلى إلحاق أضرار مادية بمشترى الآلة ، وهى أضرار لم تستبعدها المادة 5 من اتفاقية فيينا .
(25) (25) محسن شفيق ، المرجع السابق ، رقم 209 ، ص 126 .
(26) (26) شليشتريم ص 35 .
(27) (27) شليشتريم ص 36 .

الفصل الثانى
تكوين عقد البيع
64 – تمهيد :
رأينا فيما تقدم أن اتفاقية فيينا قد جمعت فى نصوصها بين الأحكام التى تتعلق بتكوين عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، والأحكام الموضوعية لهذا العقد وهما الموضوعان اللذان كانا ينظم كل منهما اتفاقية مستقلة من اتفاقيتى لاهاى سنة 1964 .
وقد تضمن القسم الثانى من الاتفاقية أحكام تكوين عقد البيع بينما نظم القسم الثالث الأحكام الموضوعية للعقد ، وأجازت المادة 92 من اتفاقية فيينا لكل دولة متعاقدة أن تلتزم فقط بأحد القسمين الثانى أو الثالث من الاتفاقية عند التوقيع أو التصديق أو الموافقة أو الانضمام إليها (1) .
ولم تعالج اتفاقية فيينا من قواعد تكوين عقد البيع سوى ركن الرضاء فلم تنظم ركنى السبب والمحل ، بل انها لم تعالج كل أحكام الرضاء ، إذ أنها أغفلت عمداً تنظيم عيوب الرضا لأنها من الأمور التى تختلف فيها التشريعات الوطنية واقتصر التنظيم الذى أتت به الاتفاقية على الإيجاب والقبول ، ذلك لأن اتفاقية فيينا اقتفت أثر اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 بشأن تكوين عقد البيع الدولى وقد اكتفت هذه الاتفاقية الأخيرة أيضا بتنظيم جزء من ركن واحد من أركان العقد هو الرضاء ، ولم تتناول منه إلا الإيجاب والقبول ، فأهملت تنظيم { صفحة 85 } قواعد الأهلية والأحكام المتعلقة بعيوب الرضاء لصعوبة الوصول إلى التوحيد التشريعى فيها (2) .
ونلاحظ أن اتفاقية فيينا قد وردت فيها نصوص تتعلق بتفسير العقد وإثباته ضمن القواعد العامة للاتفاقية وقبل النصوص المنظمة لتكوين العقد . ولما كانت أحكام تفسير العقد وإثباته من الأمور التى تتصل بدراسة تكوين العقد ، فإننا سندرس هذه القواعد فى هذا الباب الذى يتعلق بتكوين عقد البيع ، بعد دراسة أحكام الإيجاب والقبول .
ونقسم دراستنا فى هذا الفصل إذن إلى فرعين ، نتناول فى الأول قواعد الإيجاب والقبول ، ونخصص الثانى لتفسير العقد وإثباته . { صفحة 86 } 

الفرع الأول
الإيجاب والقبول
65 – تقديم وتقسيم :
ينعقد العقد بإيجاب وقبول يصدران عن طرفى العقد ، دون أن يشترط فى ذلك أن يصدر الإيجاب عن المشترى والقبول عن البائع أو العكس ، إذ العبرة باتصال القبول بالإيجاب الذى يوجهه أحد طرفى العقد إلى الطرف الآخر .
على أن الأمر لا يتم بهذه الصورة البسيطة فى نطاق عقد البيع الدولى ، لأن هذا العقد تسبقه عادة إما مفاوضات بين طرفى البيع ، أو معاملات سابقة بين الطرفين ، بحيث يعتبر سلوك الطرفين كافياً لانعقاد العقد دون حاجة إلى تميز أو تجسيد كل من الإيجاب والقبول .
ووفقاً لأحكام القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 ، فإن الإيجاب والقبول لا ينتجان أثرهما إلا إذا وصلا إلى علم الطرف الآخر ، ويعتبر تسليم التعبير عن الإرادة إلى الطرف الذى وجه له بمثابة وصول هذا التعبير إلى الطرف الذى وجه إليه ، وما يصدق على الإيجاب والقبول ، يصدق أيضا فى القانون الموحد على الرجوع فيهما .
وقد عالجت اتفاقية فيينا أحكام الإيجاب والقبول بنصوص تتشابه فى مجموعها مع أحكام اتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 بشأن تكوين العقد (3) . وعالجت المواد من 14 إلى 17 من اتفاقية فيينا قواعد { صفحة 87 } الإيجاب offer ، ونظمت المواد من 18 إلى 22 أحكام القبول acceptance .
وندرس فى مبحثين على التوالى كل من الإيجاب والقبول وفقاً لاتفاقية فيينا . ثم نتكلم فى مبحث ثالث عن اقتران الإيجاب بالقبول .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الأول
الإيجاب
66 – تعريف الإيجاب : 
تنص المادة 14 من اتفاقية فيينا فى فقرتها الأولى على أن الإيجاب يعتبر عرضاً محدداً بطريقة كافية ، ويعبر عن إرادة الموجب فى أن يلتزم فى حالة صدور القبول من الطرف الموجه إليه الإيجاب .
ويعنى هذا التعريف بأمرين ، الأول أن الإيجاب لابد أن يتضمن عرضا محددا من الطرف الذى يصدر عنه إلى الطرف الذى يوجه إليه ، أما الأمر الثانى فهو التعبير عن التزام الموجب بالبقاء على ايجابه متى صدر القبول من الطرف الذى وجه إليه الموجب إيجابه .
ويعتبر الإيجاب فى القانون المصرى تعبيراً عن إرادة الموجب ، يصدر بقصد إحداث أثر قانونى هو إنشاء الالتزام ، لذلك لا عبرة بالإرادة التى لم تتجه لإحداث أثر قانونى (4) .
وتعرف محكمة النقص المصرية الإيجاب بأنه : " العرض الذى يعبر به الشخص الصادر منه على وجه جازم عن إرادته فى إبرام عقد معين بحيث إذا اقترن به قبول مطابق له انعقد العقد " (5) . { صفحة 88 } 
والغالب أن يبدأ أحد المتعاقدين بالإيجاب يتلوه قبول المتعاقد الآخر ، ولكن ليس من الضرورى أن يأتى الإيجاب سابقاً على القبول ، فقد يتم العقد بتلاقى تعبيرين متعاصرين عن إرادتين متطابقتين .
67 – المفاوضات لا تعتبر إيجابا :
تعتبر المفاوضات فى بعض العقود ، لا سيما فى عقد البيع ، هى المرحلة السابقة على التعاقد ، ولا يصدر عن أحد المتعاقدين إيجابا نهائيا إلا بعد مفاوضات مع الطرف الآخر، فالإيجاب إذن هو نتيجة المفاوضات .
ولا يرتب القانون بحسب الأصل ، على المفاوضات ، أى أثر قانونى ، إذ من حق المتفاوض أن يقطع المفاوضة فى أى وقت ، ولا مسئولية عليه فى هذا المسلك إلا إذا اقترن العدول عن التفاوض بخطأ ممن قطع المفاوضات وتعد المسئولية هنا تقصيرية أساسها الخطأ وليست تعاقدية ترتكز على العدول عن التفاوض . وعلى من يدعى الضرر من العدول أن يثبت خطأ المتفاوض فى قطع المفاوضات (6) . 
وقضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن المفاوضات ليست إلا عملاً مادياً ولا يترتب عليها بذاتها أى أثر قانونى ، فكل متفاوض حر فى قطع المفاوضة فى الوقت الذى يريد دون أن يتعرض لأية مسئولية أو يطالب ببيان المبرر لعدوله ، ولا يرتب هذا العدول مسئولية على من عدل إلا إذا اقترن به خطأ تتحقق معه المسئولية التقصيرية ، ولا يعد مجرد العدول عن إتمام المفاوضة فى ذاته خطأ ، فلابد أن يثبت الخطأ من وقائع أخرى اقترنت بهذا العدول (7) .{ صفحة 89 }
وقد تنتهى المفاوضات إما إلى إيجاب معلق أو إيجاب نهائى ، فالإيجاب المعلق على شرط هو إيجاب لا مفاوضة ، ولكنه لا ينعقد إلا إذا تحقق الشرط الذى علق عليه ، كما لو عرض شخص التعاقد بثمن معين مع الاحتفاظ بحقه فى تعديل الثمن طبقاً لتغير الأسعار ، فالإيجاب هنا معلق على شرط عدم تغير الأسعار (8) .
وإذا خرج الإيجاب من دور المفاوضة ودور التعليق ، أصبح إيجابا نهائيا . ويعد تقرير ما إذا كان الإيجاب قد وصل إلى هذا الدور من مسائل الواقع لا من مسائل القانون فيفصل فيه قاضى الموضوع طبقاً لظروف كل حالة (9) .
68 – التفرقة بين الإيجاب والدعوة إلى الإيجاب :
تقضى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 14 من اتفاقية فيينا ، بأن توجيه العرض إلى مجموعة غير محددة من الأشخاص يعتبر مجرد دعوة إلى توجيه إيجاب أى مجرد دعوة إلى التعاقد ، ما لم يتبين أن الموجب قد أفصح بوضوح عن العكس ، أى ما لم يكن الموجب قد قرر صراحة أن يوجه إيجابا إلى الجمهور (10 ) .
ويعالج هذا النص الحالة التى يوجه فيها شخص دعوة إلى الجمهور للتعاقد ، وفى هذا الصدد يجب أن نفرق بين توجيه الإيجاب { صفحة 90 } إلى الجمهور ودعوة الجمهور إلى التعاقد أو إلى تقديم ايجاب للتعاقد ، فالإيجاب الموجه إلى الجمهور يحدث عندما تعرض البضائع على الجمهور من البائع مع تحديد ثمنها ، أما النشر والإعلان وبيان الأسعار الجارى التعامل بها وكل بيان آخر متعلق بعروض أو طلبات موجهة للجمهور أو للأفراد فلا يعتبر عند الشك ايجابا وإنما يكون دعوة إلى التفاوض ، وكان المشروع التمهيدى للتقنين المدنى المصرى يشتمل على نص صريح فى هذا المعنى هو نص المادة 134 ، وقد حذف هذا النص فى لجنة المراجعة لعدم الحاجة إليه ، إذ يسهل على القضاء تطبيق هذا الحكم دون نص عليه (11) .
ويعنى ما تقدم أن الإيجاب يختلف عن الدعوة إلى التعاقد والأمر يتوقف على مضمون التعبير عن الإرادة ، فإذا قام التاجر بعرض بضائعه على الجمهور مع بيان أسعارها فإن هذا يعد بلا شك إيجابا صريحاً موجها إلى الجمهور ، أما مجرد الإعلان عن السلعة حتى مع بيان سعرها فإنه يعد دعوة إلى التعاقد وليس إيجاباً ما لم يتبين صراحة أن التاجر قصد توجيه إيجاب صريح إلى الجمهور .
69 – متى ينتج الإيجاب أثره ؟ :
رأينا أن الفقرة الأولى من المادة 14 من اتفاقية فيينا تقضى بأن العرض المقدم لإبرام عقد والموجه إلى شخص أو أشخاص معينين يعتبر ايجابا ، إذا كان العرض محددا بطريقة كافية ويعبر عن إرادة الموجب فى أن يلتزم فى حالة صدور القبول من الطرف الموجه إليه الإيجاب ، وتضيف هذه الفقرة بيانا بالمقصود بالعرض المحدد بطريقة كافية ، فهو العرض الذى يعين البضائع التى ستكون محلاً للبيع ، والذى يحدد صراحة أو ضمنا الكمية والثمن أو ينص على طريقة تحديد الكمية والثمن .{ صفحة 91 }
ويمكن تحديد الثمن ضمناً عن طريق الإشارة إلى قائمة أسعار أو أسعار واردة فى كتالوج خاص بالسلعة محل الإيجاب ويمكن أيضا أن يحدد الثمن صراحة أو ضمناً بالإشارة إلى سعر السوق عند التسليم أو فى أى وقت يحدده الموجب فى عرضه .
ومتى تضمن الإيجاب عرضاً محدداً بطريقة كافية على النحو السابق ، فإنه ينتج أثره متى وصل إلى الموجب له أى الموجه إليه الإيجاب وفى هذا تنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 15 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن ينتج الإيجاب أثره متى وصل إلى الموجب له ، أى المتعاقد الآخر الذى يوجه إليه الإيجاب . ومعنى ذلك أن الإيجاب من وقت وصوله إلى الموجب له يعتبر قائماً ويلزم الموجب بالتعاقد إذا تقدم له من يقبل إيجابه .
فالإيجاب متى استكمل وجوده القانونى يلزم الموجب بالتعاقد فى حالة قبول الموجه إليه ولكن لا يعنى هذا أن الإيجاب يعتبر باتاً منذ صدوره إذ يظل الرجوع فيه جائزاً قبل أن يستكمل الإيجاب وجوده القانونى . والإيجاب ، يستكمل هذا الوجود كما قدمنا ، متى تضمن عرضاً محدداً على النحو السالف بيانه ، ومتى وصل إلى الموجه إليه العرض .
ويلاحظ أن الإيجاب الذى يلزم صاحبه عند قبول الموجب له أى الذى ينتج أثره لا يعتبر بالضرورة إيجاباً باتاً إذ يجوز الرجوع فيه . فالرجوع فى الإيجاب لا يكون إلا متى استكمل الإيجاب وجوده القانونى لأنه قبل ذلك لا يكون هناك إيجاب ملزم ، أما بعد استكمال وجوده القانونى بتوافر شرطى استكمال هذا الوجود ( عرض محدد ووصوله إلى الموجب له ) فيجوز الرجوع فيه ، ما لم يكن باتاً ، لأن الإيجاب البات هو الإيجاب الذى لا يجوز الرجوع فيه (12) . وسنعرض فيما بعد المقصود بالإيجاب البات .{ صفحة 92}
وتطبيقاً لما تقدم ، تقضى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 15 من اتفاقية فيينا بأن الإيجاب ولو كان ملزما irrevocable يمكن سحبه withdrawal أى الرجوع فيه إذا وصل الرجوع إلى الموجب له قبل أو عند وصول الإيجاب إليه .
ويعنى النص السابق أن الإيجاب بعد أن يستكمل وجوده القانونى بأن كان مشتملاً على عرض محدد ووصل إلى علم الموجب له ، ويعتبر بالتالى غير قابل للعدول عنه أو تعديله ، لأن التعديل صورة من صور العدول ، وإنما يمكن سحبه ، إذا وصل السحب إلى الموجه إليه الإيجاب قبل أو عند وصول الإيجاب إلى هذا الأخير .
ويأخذ القانون المصرى بحكم مشابه لما قضت به اتفاقية فيينا . إذ تنص المادة 91 من التقنين المدنى على أن ينتج التعبير عن الإرادة أثره فى الوقت الذى يتصل فيه بعلم من وجه إليه ، ويعتبر وصول التعبير قرينة على العلم به ، ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك .
ويعنى النص المتقدم أن التعبير عن الإرادة متى كان ايجابا ، فإنه لا ينتج أثره إلا إذا وصل إلى علم المتعاقد الآخر الذى يوجه إليه الإيجاب وأقام النص قرينة على أن وصول الإيجاب يعتبر قرينة على العلم ، ولكنها قرينة بسيطة ، فيجوز أن يثبت الموجه إليه الإيجاب أنه لم يعلم به بالرغم من وصوله . ولا يجوز الرجوع فى الإيجاب متى قبله الموجب له أو كان باتاً .
70 – الإيجاب البات :
لم يتضمن التقنين المدنى المصرى السابق نصاً يلزم الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه مدة كافية لاقتران القبول به ، وذهب القضاء إلى منح الموجب حق العدول قبل أن يقترن الإيجاب بالقبول ، على أن يلتزم الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه إذا حدد أجلا للقبول سواء كان هذا { صفحة 93 } التحديد صريحاً أو ضمنياً وقرر القضاء أن أساس التزام الموجب بالبقاء على ايجابه هو العقد الضمنى بين الموجب والموجه إليه الإيجاب يلزم الأول بالبقاء على إيجابه طيلة المدة المحددة من جانب الموجب ، وأقر الفقه موقف القضاء فى إلزام الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه خلال الأجل المحدد متى اقترن الإيجاب بأجل ، ولكن اختلف الفقه حول أساس التزام الموجب بين نظرية الإرادة المنفردة ونظرية العقد الضمنى ، ونظرية المسئولية التقصيرية (13) .
وأقر التقنين المدنى الجديد الوضع بنص صريح هو نص المادة 93 الذى يقضى بأنه إذا عين ميعاد للقبول ، التزام الموجب بالبقاء على ايجابه إلى أن ينقضى هذا الميعاد. والنص صريح فى أن أساس التزام الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه هنا ، هو الإرادة المنفردة وهى إحدى الحالات التى جعل منها التقنين المدنى الجديد ، الإرادة المنفردة أساسا للالتزام (14) .
وقد نصت المادة 93 مدنى مصرى على أن تحديد ميعاد القبول كما يكون صريحا فقد يكون ضمنياً ، يستخلص من ظروف الحال أو من طبيعة المعاملة .
وهذا التقديم السابق للإيجاب الملزم فى ظل القانون المصرى لازم لفهم المقصود بالإيجاب البات فى اتفاقية فيينا ، إذ تنص المادة 16 من هذه الاتفاقية على ما يأتى :-
" 1 – يمكن العدول عن الإيجاب إلى الوقت الذى يبرم فيه العقد ، إذا وصل هذا العدول إلى الموجه إليه الإيجاب قبل أن يرسل هذا الأخير قبوله .
2 – ومع ذلك ، لا يجوز العدول عن الإيجاب فى الحالتين الآتيتين : - {صفحة94}
(أ) إذا تبين أنه غير قابل للعدول عنه ، سواء بتحديد ميعاد ثابت للقبول أو بأى طريق آخر .
(ب) إذا وجد ما يبرر أن يعتمد الموجب له على الإيجاب باعتباره غير قابل للعدول عنه ، وتصرف هذا الأخير اعتماداً على بقاء الإيجاب " .
ويعنى هذا النص أن الإيجاب متى صدر من الموجب متضمناً عرضاً محدداً ووصل إلى الموجب له يعتبر قائماً منتجاً لأثره ، ولكنه يمكن للموجب العدول عنه حتى إبرام العقد أى مادام لم يقترن القبول بالإيجاب ، أى متى وصل العدول إلى الموجه إليه الإيجاب قبل أن يقوم هذا الأخير بإرسال أو تصدير قبوله إلى الموجب .
فالإيجاب فى هذه الصورة التى نصت عليها الفقرة (1) من المادة 16 من اتفاقية فيينا يعتبر قائماً منتجاً لأثره ولكنه ليس باتاً . وقد نصت الفقرة (2) على حالتين يعتبر فيهما الإيجاب باتا ، وهما : - 
1 – حالة تحديد مدة للقبول أو استخلاص أن الموجب ملزم بعدم العدول عن ايجابه من واقع ظروف الحال المرتبطة بتفسير الإيجاب .
2 – إذا اعتمد الموجه إليه الإيجاب اعتماداً له ما يبرره على عدم قابلية الإيجاب للعدول عنه وتصرف على ضوء ذلك . ولا يغطى هذا النص فقط الحالات التى يكون فيها الإيجاب بذاته غير قابل للعدول عنه صراحة ، ولكن أيضا متى كان مسلك الموجب أو الظروف الخاصة أو متطلبات العرض المقدم منه أو طبيعة الصفقة المقترحة تبرر اعتبار الإيجاب غير قابل للعدول عنه لمدة معقولة (15) . من ذلك مثلا لو كان { صفحة 95} محل البيع آلات تباع تحت شرط التجربة ، فإنه يستفاد من ذلك أن الموجب يظل ملتزما بالبقاء على ايجابه المدة اللازمة للتجربة ، وعند النزاع حول تحديد هذه المدة تولى القاضى تقديرها (16) . كذلك لو صدر الإيجاب إلى شخص يقيم فى دولة أخرى ، فإن الفرض أن الموجب ينبغى عليه أن يبقى على إيجابه المدة المناسبة لوصول القبول إليه بفرض أن الإيجاب قد وصل فى الميعاد المقرر لوصوله (17 ) .
71 – سقوط الإيجاب :
نصت المادة 17 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن يسقط الإيجاب ولو كان غير قابل للعدول عنه ، عندما يصل إلى الموجب رفض الموجه إليه الإيجاب .
ومؤدى هذا النص أن الإيجاب ولو كان باتا ، فإنه يسقط متى رفضه الموجه إليه ولو لم تنقض المدة التى حددها الموجب للقبول .
ويسقط الإيجاب منذ اللحظة التى يصل فيها إلى الموجب رفض الإيجاب من الموجه إليه . وقد يقع هذا الرفض بصورة قاطعة ، وقد يتضمن تعديلاً فى الإيجاب فلا يعد هذا قبولا ينعقد به العقد بل يعد ايجاباً جديداً ، وسنعرض لذلك الكلام عن القبول ، وقد يتضمن الرفض عرضا لإيجاب جديد يختلف تماما عن الإيجاب الأول .
وتأخذ اتفاقية فيينا بنظرية وصول التعبير عن الإرادة ، لكى ينتج هذا التعبير أثره فقد رأينا أن المادة 15 منها تعتبر الإيجاب منتجاً لأثره متى وصل إلى الموجه إليه الإيجاب ، كذلك يسقط الإيجاب وفقا للمادة 17 من الاتفاقية متى وصل رفض الموجه إليه الإيجاب إلى الموجب ولو كان الإيجاب غير قابل للعدول عنه ، وسنرى عند الكلام عن القبول أن اتفاقية فيينا تتبنى أيضا نظرية وصول التعبير عن { صفحة 96 } الإرادة ، وتحدد المقصود من تعبير الوصول فى المادة 24 على ما سنرى فى الفرع الثالث من هذا الفصل .
ولم تتضمن اتفاقية فيينا حكماً مماثلاً لحكم المادة 11 من القانون الموحد الملحق باتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 بشأن تكوين عقد بيع المنقولات المادية ، والتى تقضى بأنه لا تحول وفاة أحد أطراف العقد أو فقدانه الأهلية قبل القبول دون تكوين العقد إلا إذا تبين عكس ذلك من قصد المتعاقدين أو من العرف أو من طبيعة التعامل . وهذا هو ذات الحكم الذى أخذ به التقنين المدنى المصرى فى المادة 92 والتى تقضى بأنه إذا مات من صدر عنه التعبير عن الإرادة أو فقد أهليته قبل أن ينتج التعبير أثره ، فإن ذلك لا يمنع من ترتب هذا الأثر عند اتصال التعبير بعلم من وجه إليه ، هذا ما لم يتبين العكس من التعبير أو من طبيعة التعامل .
ويعنى هذا الحل سواء فى ظل القانون الموحد أو القانون المصرى ، أنه لا يترتب على الوفاة أو فقدان الأهلية سقوط الإيجاب بل يظل الإيجاب قائماً .
ونلاحظ مع أستاذنا الدكتور محسن شفيق أن هذه المسألة ليست لها أهمية تذكر فى البيوع الدولية لأنها تجرى عادة بين أشخاص اعتبارية لا يعتريها الوفاة أو فقدان الأهلية (18) . ولعل هذا هو السبب الذى أدى بلجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية إلى إغفال تنظيم هذا الموضوع فى اتفاقية فيينا سنة 1980 . { صفحة 97 } 
المبحث الثانى
القبول
72 – تعريف القبول :
القبول هو التعبير الذى يصدر عن الموجه إليه الإيجاب ، معلناً عن إرادته بالرضاء بالعرض الذى وجهه إليه الموجب دون تعديل فيه .
وقد نصت المادة 18 من اتفاقية فيينا فى فقرتها الأولى على أن " يعتبر قبولا ، التعبير أو السلوك الذى يصدر عن الموجه إليه الإيجاب والذى يدل على موافقته على هذا الإيجاب . ولا يعتبر السكوت أو الموقف السلبى فى ذاتهما قبولاً " .
ويعنى هذا التعريف أن القبول كما يكون صريحاً بصدور تعبير محدد يدل عليه ، من الموجب له ، فإنه قد يكون ضمنيا باتخاذ الموجب له سلوكا يعبر عن موافقته على الإيجاب الموجه إليه كما لو قام المشترى بدفع الثمن أو قام البائع بتسليم المبيع .
وقد أكدت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 18 أن السكوت لا يعد فى ذاته قبولاً ، كذلك فإن الموقف السلبى من جانب الموجب له لا يصل إلى درجة القبول . فسكوت الموجه إليه الإيجاب لا يرقى إلى درجة القبول الضمنى . وقد نصت المادة 2 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 بشأن تكوين عقد البيع على أن كل شرط يرد فى الإيجاب ليشترط اعتبار السكوت قبولاً يعتبر باطلاً. وهذا النص الذى يعتبره البعض ، النص الآمر الوحيد فى اتفاقيات لاهاى (19) ، لم يرد ما يماثله فى اتفاقية فيينا .{ صفحة 98} 
وتقضى المادة 98 من التقنين المدنى المصرى بأنه إذا كانت طبيعة المعاملة أو العرف التجارى أو غير ذلك من الظروف تدل على أن الموجب لم يكن لينتظر تصريحا بالقبول ، فإن العقد يعتبر قد تم ، إذا لم يرفض الإيجاب فى وقت مناسب ويعتبر السكوت عن الرد قبولا ، إذا كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين واتصل الإيجاب بهذا التعامل ، أو إذا تمخض الإيجاب لمنفعة من وجه إليه .
وهذا النص يعنى أن السكوت فى ذاته مجرداً عن أى ظرف ملابس له ، لا يكون تعبيراً عن الإرادة ولو قبولاً ، لأن الإرادة عمل إيجابى والسكوت موقف سلبى ، والقاعدة الشرعية أنه " لا ينسب لساكت قول " ، وإذا كان هذا هو الأصل فإن الاستثناء أن يعتبر السكوت قبولاً إذا أحاطت به ظروف ملابسة من شأنها أن تجعله يدل على الرضا ويسمى السكوت فى هذه الحالة " السكوت الملابس " (20) .
وقد عرض المشرع المصرى للأمثلة التى تحيط فيها بالسكوت ظروف ملابسة ، كما لو جرى العرف التجارى على أن يعتبر السكوت رضاء ، أو كان هناك تعامل سابق بين المتعاقدين أو تمخض الإيجاب لمنفعة من وجه إليه ، وسكت هذا فيعد سكوته رضاء.
وبالرغم من أن اتفاقية فيينا لم يرد فيها نص صريح يؤدى إلى اعتبار السكوت الملابس قبولاً ، فإنه يمكن أن يستخلص هذا الحكم من عبارة الجملة الثانية من الفقرة الأولى من المادة 18 التى تقضى - كما ذكرنا - بأن السكوت أو الموقف السلبى لا يعتبران فى ذاتهما in itself قبولاً ، ومؤدى هذا التعبير الأخير أنه متى ارتبط بالسكوت ظرف من الظروف فإنه يمكن اعتباره قبولا ، ويجد هذا التفسير صدى له فى نص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الثامنة من اتفاقية فيينا ، وهو نص خاص بتفسير العقد ، فيعطى للظروف الملابسة أهمية { صفحة 99 } خاصة فى تحديد إرادة المتعاقدين ، على النحو الذى سنعرض له عند الكلام عن تفسير العقد فى الفصل الثانى من هذا الباب ، هذا فضلا عن أن السكوت قد يعتبر ، استثناء ، من القاعدة العامة فى اتفاقية فيينا ، بمثابة قبول ، وفقاً للعادات التجارية السارية (21) .
73 – متى ينتج القبول أثره ؟ :
الأصل أن القبول لا ينتج أثره وفقاً لأحكام المادة 18/2 من اتفاقية فيينا إلا متى وصل إلى الموجب ، ويمكن سحب القبول أو الرجوع فيه متى وصل هذا الرجوع إلى الموجب قبل أو على الأقل فى نفس وقت وصول القبول طبقاً لنص المادة 22 من اتفاقية فيينا .
ولا يعتبر القبول منتجاً لأثره إذا لم يصل إلى الموجب خلال الميعاد الذى حدده فى إيجابه أو خلال ميعاد معقول ، إذا لم يحدد الموجب ميعاداً للقبول ، ويجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار فى تحديد الميعاد المعقول ظروف التعامل بما فى ذلك سرعة وسائل المواصلات التى استخدمها الموجب . وإذا كان الإيجاب شفوياً وجب أن يكون القبول فورياً ، إلا إذا اتضح من الظروف غير ذلك ( المادة 18/2 من اتفاقية فيينا ) .
وعلى أية حال ، فإنه متى تضمن الإيجاب أو دل التعامل السابق بين المتعاقدين أو قضى العرف بأن الموجه إليه الإيجاب ، عليه أن يعبر عن قبوله بالقيام بعمل معين كإرسال البضاعة المبيعة أو دفع الثمن ، دون إخطار الموجب ، فإن القبول ينتج أثره منذ اللحظة التى يقوم فيها الموجه إليه الإيجاب بهذا العمل ، بشرط أن يتم هذا العمل { صفحة 100} خلال الميعاد المحدد فى الإيجاب لصدور القبول أو خلال الميعاد المعقول إذا لم يحدد الموجب ميعاداً للقبول ( المادة 18/3 من اتفاقية فيينا ) .
وقد رأينا فيما تقدم أن القانون المصرى يلزم الموجب بالبقاء على إيجابه إذا حدد ميعاداً للقبول سواء أكان هذا التحديد صريحاً أم ضمنياً ( المادة 93 مدنى ) كما تقضى المادة 94 بأنه إذا صدر الإيجاب فى مجلس العقد دون أن يعين ميعاد للقبول فإن الموجب يتحلل من ايجابه إذا لم يصدر القبول فوراً ، على أن العقد يتم مع ذلك ولو لم يصدر القبول فوراً ، إذا لم يوجد ما يدل على أن الموجب قد عدل عن ايجابه فى الفترة ما بين الإيجاب والقبول وكان القبول قد صدر قبل أن ينقضى مجلس العقد .
74– عدم تطابق القبول مع الإيجاب :
تنص المادة 96 من التقنين المدنى المصرى على أنه " إذا اقترن القبول بما يزيد فى الإيجاب أو يقيد منه أو يعدل فيه ، اعتبر رفضا يتضمن ايجابا جديدا " ويعنى هذا النص أن القبول الذى يؤدى إلى إبرام العقد ، هو القبول المطابق للإيجاب بحيث إذا اقترن به ، يؤدى هذا إلى تطابق إرادتى الموجب والقابل فينعقد العقد . أما إذا تضمن القبول ما يغير فى الإيجاب زيادة أو بوضع قيد عليه أو بتعديل لما تضمنه ، فإنه ليس من شأن هذا القبول ، أن يعد تعبيراً عن إرادة الموجب له يطابق الإيجاب الصادر من الموجب بحيث يؤدى إلى انعقاد العقد ، فاختلاف تطاق التعبيرين يؤدى إلى عدم تكوين العقد . لذلك يعتبر التعبير الصادر عن الموجب له متى تضمن تغييراً فى الإيجاب بالزيادة أو التقييد أو التعديل ، رفضا يتضمن ايجابا جديداً أى يحتاج إلى قبول من الموجب لكى ينعقد العقد . ويسمى التعبير الصادر من الموجب له المتضمن تقييداً للإيجاب ، " القبول الموصوف " فإذا وجه إلى الموجب كان بمثابة إيجاب جديد فإذا قبله { صفحة 101} الموجب ، فان العقد يتم بالشروط الجديدة ، كما لو أرسل المشترى ايجابا الى البائع يطلب منه شراء كمية معينة من البضاعة بثمن التزم به في العرض ، فيقبل البائع هذا العرض مع زيادة الثمن او بشرط التزام المشترى بمصاريف التعبئة أو بمصاريف نقل البضاعة أو اذا تضمن القبول الموافقة على الصفقة على أن يدفع الثمن فورا مع أن عرض المشترى الشراء كان على أساس دفع الثمن على دفعات . 
وقد تضمنت اتفاقية فيينا نصا مماثلا هو نص المادة 19/1 الذى يقضى بأنه " متى تضمن الرد بقبول العرض الموجه الى الموجب له بعض الإضافات او القيود أو أية تعديلات أخرى ، فانه يعتبر رفضا للإيجاب ويشكل ايجابا جديدا ".
وعلى ذلك فالنص واضح تماما في أن عدم تطابق القبول مع الإيجاب ليس من شأنه أن يؤدى الى انعقاد عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، ولكن تعتبر الإضافة addition أو القيد limitation أو التعديل modification بمثابة إيجاب جديد counter-offer يحتاج الى قبول من الموجب حتى ينعقد العقد وفقا للتغيير المقترح من الموجب له . 
ويطابق نص المادة 19/1 من اتفاقية فيينا ، ما تضمنته المادة 7/1 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 . 
وتنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 19 من اتفاقية فيينا على أنه : " ومع ذلك فان الرد على الإيجاب بقصد القبول ، متى تضمن عبارات إضافية او مختلفة ، لا تغير من جوهر الإيجاب ، يعتبر قبولا مالم يبادر الموجب دون تأخير له ما يبرره ، بالاعتراض شفوياً على التعديل المقترح أو بإرسال إخطار بذلك ، فإذا لم يعترض الموجب على هذا النحو ، فان العقد يتم بالشروط التى تضمنها الإيجاب مع التعديلات الواردة في القبول " .{صفحة 102} 
ويهدف النص المتقدم الى تيسير تكوين العقد ، فمتى كانت هناك تعديلات في الإيجاب لاتغير في جوهر شروطه ، فان العقد يتم طبقا لهذه الشروط التى يتضمنها الإيجاب والمعدلة وفقا للتغييرات غير الجوهرية الواردة في القبول ، ما لم يعترض الموجب على هذه التغييرات شفاهة أو بإرسال إخطار فورى الى الموجب له بحل هذا الاعتراض . 
وتضمنت المادة 7/2 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى حكما يشابه هذا الحكم ، ويذهب الأستاذ محسن شفيق الى التشبيه بين الحكم المتقدم وحكم المادة 95 مدنى مصرى ، فهو يرى أن الحكمين وان كانا غير متطابقين ، فان حكم المادة 95 مدنى مصرى قريب من حكم المادة 7/2 من اتفاقية لاهاى ويقوم على علة حكمها ( 22) . 
وتنص المادة 95 من التقنين المدنى المصرى على أنه : " إذا اتفق الطرفان على جميع المسائل الجوهرية في العقد واحتفظا بمسائل تفصيلية يتفقان عليها فيما بعد ولم يشترطا أن العقد لا يتم عند عدم الاتفاق عليها ، اعتبر العقد قد تم . واذا قام خلاف على المسائل التى لم يتم الاتفاق عليها ، فان المحكمة تقضى فيها طبقا لطبيعة المعاملة ولأحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة " . 
ويعنى ذلك " أن المتعاقدين متى اتفقا على المسائل الجوهرية في العقد وتركا بعض المسائل غير الجوهرية دون اتفاق ، فان العقد يتم مع ذلك ، إذ يفترض القانون أن نية الطرفين قد انصرفت إلى إبرامه حتى لو قام خلاف بينهما على هذه المسائل مادام انهما لم يشترطا أن العقد لا يتم عند عدم الاتفاق عليها ، وأباح القانون للقاضى في هذه الحالة أن يقضى فيما اختلف المتعاقدان فيه ، ولا تقتصر مهمة القاضى في هذا الفرض على مجرد تفسير ما اتفقا عليه ، وإنما يجاوز ذلك الى تدبير ما اختلفا فيه فهو إذن يساهم في صنع العقد . وعلة هذا { صفحة 103} الحكم أنه مادام المفروض أن المتعاقدين قد أرادا إبرام العقد ولو لم يتفقا على هذه المسائل غير الجوهرية استتبع ذلك أن نفرض أيضا أنهما أرادا أن يحل القاضى محلهما ليبت فيما اختلفا فيه " (23) .
وعندما يحل القاضى محل المتعاقدين عند تفسير نيتهما ، فإنه يكمل المسائل غير المتفق عليها وفقا لطبيعة المعاملة ولأحكام القانون والعرف والعدالة .
ووجه الاتفاق بين نص المادة 7/2 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 والتى تشابه المادة 19/2 من اتفاقية فيينا والمادة 95 مدنى مصرى أن حسم المسائل غير الجوهرية فى التعاقد لا يؤثر على انعقاد العقد وليس من شأنها أن تشكل عقبة فى سبيل إبرامه أو تكوينه ، وإنما ينعقد العقد بمجرد الاتفاق بين طرفيه على المسائل الجوهرية .
ولما كانت التفرقة بين التغييرات الجوهرية وغير الجوهرية وفقاً لما نصت عليه المادة 19/2 من اتفاقية فيينا ليست يسيرة وتكتنفها صعوبات عملية ، فقد حاولت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 19 أن تتغلب على هذه الصعوبات وذلك بتحديد شروط العقد التى يعتبر التغيير فيها من قبيل التغييرات الجوهرية . وتنص المادة 19/3 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن :
" تعتبر من قبيل التغييرات الجوهرية للإيجاب ، أية إضافات أو تغييرات تتصل بصفة خاصة ، بالثمن والوفاء به ، وبالكمية ونوع البضائع ، أو بمكان وزمان التسليم ، أو بنطاق مسئولية أحد الطرفين فى مواجهة الآخر ، أو بتسوية المنازعات الناشئة عن العقد " .
ونلاحظ أن هذا التحديد للشروط التعاقدية التى يعتبر تعديلها من قبيل التغييرات الجوهرية ، لم يرد فى المادة 19/3 من اتفاقية { صفحة 104} فيينا على سبيل الحصر وإنما على سبيل المثال ، إذ يفهم من عبارة " بصفة خاصة " (24) الواردة فى النص أن هذا التحديد ليس حصريا .
ونلاحظ أنه أثناء مناقشة حكم المادة 19 من اتفاقية فيينا المتعلقة بحكم عدم تطابق القبول مع الإيجاب ، قدم الوفد الهولندى اقتراحا يقضى بالسماح للموجب له ، أى الموجه إليه الإيجاب ، بأن يسحب أية تعديلات للإيجاب يرفضها الموجب ، حتى ينقذ العقد ويتفادى أية عقبة فى سبيل تكوينه ، إذ يسمح هذا الاقتراح بدلا من اعتبار القبول الموصوف بمثابة رفض للإيجاب إلا إذا كان متضمنا لتغييرات غير جوهرية لم يعترض عليها الموجب ، بأن يعدل الموجب له عن التعديلات التى يقترحها فى حالة رفض الموجب له . بيد أن لجنة الأمم المتحدة لقانون التجارة الدولية رفضت هذا الاقتراح (25).
75 – متى يبدأ الميعاد المحدد للقبول ؟ :
تنص المادة 20/1 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن : " يبدأ الميعاد المحدد للقبول من الموجب فى برقية أو خطاب منذ اللحظة التى تسلم فيها البرقية لإرسالها أو من التاريخ المذكور فى الخطاب ، فإن لم يذكر مثل هذا التاريخ فى الخطاب ، فمن التاريخ الذى يظهر على المظروف . ويبدأ الميعاد المحدد للقبول من الموجب تليفونيا أو بالتلكس أو بأية وسيلة للاتصال الفورى منذ اللحظة التى يصل فيها الإيجاب إلى الموجب له " . بينما تقضى المادة 8/2 من القانون الموحد بأنه إذا أرسل الإيجاب المتضمن ميعاداً للقبول بخطاب سرت مدة القبول من { صفحة 105 } تاريخ الخطاب والعبرة بتاريخ خاتم البريد على الخطاب ، وإذا أرسل الإيجاب المتضمن ميعاداً للقبول ببرقية ، سرى الميعاد من ساعة اليوم الذى سلمت فيه البرقية للإرسال .
ويعنى ذلك أنه وفقاً لاتفاقية فيينا يبدأ الميعاد الذى يحدده الموجب للقبول منذ تاريخ تسليم البرقية لإرسالها إلى الموجب له ، وتتفق اتفاقية فيينا مع القانون الموحد للاهاى فى هذا الشأن ، فإذا حدد الميعاد فى خطاب فالعبرة بالتاريخ المذكور فى الخطاب ، أو على المظروف إذا لم يذكر تاريخ فى الخطاب ، بينما يعتد القانون الموحد للاهاى بالتاريخ الموجود على المظروف ولو وجد تاريخ فى الخطاب ، إذ قد يكون مكذوباً (26) .
وأضافت اتفاقية فيينا حكماً لم يرد فى القانون الموحد للاهاى ، متى حدد الميعاد من الموجب تليفونياً أو بالتلكس أو بأية وسيلة أخرى للاتصال الفورى كالفاكسميل ، فيبدأ الميعاد منذ وصول الإيجاب إلى الموجب له (27 ) .
ووفقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 20 من اتفاقية فيينا ، فإنه يدخل فى حساب الميعاد المحدد للقبول أيام الإجازات الرسمية أو الأيام التى يتعطل فيها العمل إذا وقعت هذه الأيام خلال الميعاد . وعلى أية حال فإنه إذا لم يمكن تسليم الإخطار بالقبول فى عنوان الموجب فى اليوم الأخير للميعاد المحدد للقبول لأنه يقع فى يوم إجازة رسمية أو فى يوم يتعطل فيه العمل فى المكان الذى يوجد فيه مركز أعمال الموجب فإن الميعاد يمتد إلى أول يوم عمل تال . { صفحة 106 }
76 – القبول المتأخر :
تنص المادة 21/1 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن " يعتبر القبول المتأخر منتجاً لأثره كقبول متى بادر الموجب إلى إبلاغ الموجب له شفوياً أو بإخطار فورى بذلك " .
ويقصد بهذا الحكم الذى ورد مثيل له فى المادة 9/1 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى ، أن يتفادى تفويت الصفقة على الموجب إذا أراد التمسك بها ، وفكر الموجب له فى التنصل منها مستنداً إلى تأخر القبول ، ويكفى لاعتماد القبول المتأخر من جانب الموجب مجرد إخطار الموجب له بذلك (28) .
ومتى تضمن الخطاب أو أية وسيلة مكتوبة قبولاً متأخراً ، وتبين أن هذا الخطاب أو هذه الوسيلة المكتوبة أرسلت فى ظروف كان من الممكن معها أن تصل إلى الموجب فى الميعاد المحدد لو تم نقلها بالطريق المعتاد ، فإن القبول المتأخر ينتج أثره كقبول ما لم يبادر الموجب شفوياً أو بإخطار يرسله بإبلاغ الموجب له بأنه يعتبر الإيجاب غير قائم ( المادة 21/2 من اتفاقية فيينا ) .
ويهدف هذا الحكم إلى منح الموجب فرصة الحصول على البضاعة التى يريدها إذا كان مشترياً أو فرصة بيع البضاعة التى يعرض بيعها إذا كان بائعاً متى تأخر وصول القبول إليه عن الميعاد المحدد فى ايجابه للقبول ، فيلتزم الموجب بالقبول المتأخر الذى كان من المفروض أن يصل فى الميعاد المحدد لو تم نقله بالطريق المعتاد بحسب الظروف التى أرسل فيها ما لم يعبر الموجب بأسرع طريقة ممكنة أو كما يعبر النص الإنجليزى للمادة 21/2 without delay ، فى التحلل من إيجابه باعتباره غير قائم ، فإذا حدد الموجب للموجب له مثلا يوم 10 مارس ميعاداً للقبول ، فأرسل الموجب له قبوله يوم 3 مارس على { صفحة 107 } أساس أن المدة العادية لوصول الخطاب الى عنوان الموجب لاتزيد عن خمسة أيام فإذا تأخر وصول الخطاب لأسباب غير عادية ولم يصل إلا فى 15 مارس فإن الموجب يلتزم بالقبول ما لم يخطر الموجب له بإلغاء ايجابه يوم 12 مارس على الأكثر حتى تكون أمامه الفرصة للبحث عن متعاقد آخر.
77 – الرجوع فى القبول :
رأينا أنه متى كان التعبير عن الإرادة ايجابا ، فإنه يعتبر قائما ومنتجاً أثره متى وصل إلى الموجب له ولا يجوز العدول عنه وان جاز الرجوع فيه ، أما أن كان الإيجاب باتا فإنه لا يجوز العدول عنه ولا الرجوع فيه (29) .
أما إذا كان التعبير عن الإرادة قبولا ، فإنه لا ينتج أثره أيضا كما قدمنا ، إلا متى وصل إلى الموجب . ويعتبر أثر القبول أكثر وضوحاً من أثر الإيجاب ، لأن القبول إذا أنتج أثره ، كان هذا الأثر هو تمام العقد (30) . ومن ذلك نرى أن القبول متى صدر من الموجب له لا يتم به العقد إلا من وقت وصوله إلى الموجب . والأصل أنه متى صدر القبول فلا يجوز الرجوع فيه أو سحبه من القابل ، على أن المادة 22 من اتفاقية فيينا ، مقتفيه فى ذلك أثر المادة 10 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى نصت على أنه : " يمكن سحب القبول إذا وصل السحب إلى الموجب قبل أو فى نفس الوقت الذى يعتبر فيه القبول منتجاً لأثره " . ويعنى هذا النص أنه يجوز الرجوع فى القبول متى وصل الرجوع إلى الموجب قبل وصول القبول أو متى وصل الرجوع إلى الموجب فى نفس وقت وصول القبول ، لأن القبول يعتبر منتجاً لأثره بوصوله إلى الموجب ، وعلى ذلك يستطيع القابل سحب قبوله الذى أرسله بخطاب مثلا ، بإرسال برقية تفيد الرجوع فيه { صفحة 108} وينتج هذا الرجوع أثره إذا وصل إلى الموجب قبل أو فى نفس وقت وصول القبول .
المبحث الثالث
اقتران الإيجاب بالقبول
78 – تمهيد :
رأينا أن تطابق القبول مع الإيجاب هو الذى يؤدى إلى انعقاد العقد ، فالقبول غير المطابق للإيجاب زيادة أو نقصاً أو تعديلاً ، لا يؤدى إلى تمام العقد ويعتبر رفضاً يتضمن إيجاباً جديداً (31) .
كما رأينا أن السكوت لا يعتبر فى ذاته قبولا ، إلا متى كان هذا السكوت ملابساً (32) .
ونعرض هنا للحظة التى يتم فيها البيع الدولى للبضائع ، لأن هذا البيع تسبقه مفاوضات بين طرفيه ، تنتهى عادة بتوجيه ايجاب من أحد الطرفين إلى الآخر ، فإذا صدر القبول من الموجب له وكان تعبيراً مطابقاً للإيجاب ، فلا يحول شئ دون تكوين عقد البيع الدولى ، ولكى يتم العقد كان لابد من تحديد اللحظة التى يقترن فيها الإيجاب بالقبول .
79 – متى يتم عقد البيع الدولى ؟ :
وفقاً لنص المادة 23 من اتفاقية فيينا فإن " العقد يتم فى اللحظة التى يعتبر فيها القبول منتجاً لأثره طبقاً لنصوص هذه الاتفاقية " . { صفحة 109 }
وتنص المادة 24 من الاتفاقية المشار إليها على أنه : " بالنسبة لهذا القسم من الاتفاقية – أى القسم الثانى المتعلق بأحكام تكوين عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع – فإن الإيجاب أو إعلان القبول أو أى تعبير آخر عن الإرادة " يصل " إلى الموجه إليه هذا التعبير ، متى وجه التعبير شفاهه إلى الطرف الآخر أو سلم إليه بأية وسيلة أخرى شخصياً أو إلى مركز أعماله أو أرسل بالبريد إلى عنوانه ، أو إذا أرسل إلى محل إقامته المعتاد عند عدم وجود مركز أعمال له أو عنوان بريدى " .
وقد سبق أن رأينا أن المادة 15/1 تعتبر الإيجاب منتجاً لأثره بوصوله إلى الموجه له ، كما رأينا أن المادة 18/1 تقضى بأن يعتبر القبول منتجاً لأثره متى وصل إلى الموجب ، كما رأينا أن الرجوع فى الإيجاب أو القبول ينتج أثره بوصوله إلى الطرف الآخر ، إيجابا أو قبولا أو رجوعا فى أيهما . ويبين من جماع هذه النصوص أن التعبير عن الإرادة وفقا لاتفاقية فيينا ، ينتج أثره بوصوله إلى الموجه إليه التعبير .
لذلك حرصت المادة 23 على أن تؤكد أن العقد يتم منذ اللحظة التى يعتبر فيها القبول منتجاً لأثره وفقاً لأحكام الاتفاقية أى منذ أن يصل القبول إلى الموجب ، ففى هذه اللحظة يقترن الإيجاب بالقبول .
80 – وصول التعبير :
تكفلت المادة 24 ببيان متى يصل reache التعبير عن الإرادة إلى الطرف الآخر وذلك فى الصور الآتية :
1 – إذا وجه شفاهة إلى الموجه إليه التعبير ( الطرف الآخر ) .
2 – إذا سلم من صاحب التعبير إلى الموجه إليه بأية وسيلة أخرى : { صفحة 110}
( أ ) شخصياً .
(ب) أو إلى مركز أعماله .
(جـ) أو إلى محل إقامته المعتادة إذا لم يكن له مركز أعمال أو عنوان بريدى .
ويعنى نص المادة 24 من اتفاقية فيينا إذن بتحديد اللحظة التى يتم فيها عقد البيع أو يقترن فيها الإيجاب بالقبول ، ويتضح من هذا النص أن اتفاقية فيينا أخذت بنظرية معينة من عدة نظريات تأخذ بها مختلف التشريعات الوطنية ، فقد اعتدت الاتفاقية بنظرية وصول القبول أى تسليمه وهو ذات المذهب الذى اعتنقه القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى ، على أن القانون الأخير لم يتضمن نصاً تفصيليا يبين فيه متى يعتبر التعبير عن الإرادة قد وصل إلى الطرف الآخر ، إذ قررت المادة 8/1 من القانون الموحد بأن القبول لا يحدث أثره إلا إذا وصل إلى الموجب فى الميعاد المعين له ، وبينت المادة 12 المقصود من الوصول بأنه تسلم الرسالة المتضمنة القبول فى عنوان المرسل إليه أى الموجب .
أما اتفاقية فيينا فقد حرصت على بيان الحالات التى يمكن القول فيها أن التعبير عن الإرادة وصل إلى الموجه إليه هذا التعبير ببيان الحالات الأربع التى أشرنا إليها فيما تقدم .
وقد غلبت اتفاقية فيينا نظرية وصول التعبير ، بينما يتنازع هذا الموضوع فى التشريعات الوطنية عدة نظريات نوجزها فيما يلى (33) . { صفحة 111}
(أ) نظرية إعلان القبول :
يعتبر العقد توافق إرادتين فمتى أعلن الطرف الآخر قبوله للإيجاب المعروض عليه ، فقد توافقت الإرادتان وتم العقد ، ويرى أنصار هذه النظرية أنها تلائم مقتضيات الحياة التجارية من وجوب السرعة فى التعامل .
على أنه يؤخذ على هذه النظرية أن الإرادة لا تنتج أثرها إلا من وقت العلم بها ، إذ قد يعدل من عبر عن إرادته عن هذا التعبير بعد صدوره .
(ب) نظرية تصدير القبول :
لا تختلف هذه النظرية عن النظرية السابقة كثيراً ، إذ ينتج القبول أثره بإعلانه على أن يكون هذا الإعلان نهائيا لا رجعة فيه ، ولا يكون كذلك إلا بإرسال القبول إلى الموجب .
ويؤخذ على هذه النظرية أن القبول المصدر يمكن استرداده لأن الخطاب المرسل ملك للمرسل حتى يتسلمه المرسل إليه .
(جـ) نظرية تسليم القبول :
لا يكون القبول نهائياً بتصديره لأنه يمكن استرداده وهو فى الطريق كما قدمنا ، وإنما يعتبر القبول نهائياً إذا وصل إلى الموجب ، ففى هذا الوقت يتم العقد سواء علم به الموجب أو لم يعلم ، على أن وصول القبول قرينة على العلم به .
(د) نظرية العلم بالقبول :
لا يكفى إعلان القبول بل يجب علم الموجب به ، ويعتبر وصول القبول قرينة على العلم به ولكنها قرينة قضائية يمكن الأخذ بها أو عدم الأخذ بها وهى قرينة قابلة لإثبات العكس فى جميع الأحوال . { صفحة 112 } 
وهذه النظرية متفرعة عن النظرية السابقة فهى تشترط العلم وتعتبر وصول القبول قرينة عليه .
ويبدو أن القانون المصرى يأخذ بهذه النظرية إذ تنص المادة 91 مدنى على أنه :
" ينتج التعبير عن الإرادة أثره فى الوقت الذى يتصل فيه بعلم من وجه إليه . ويعتبر وصول التعبير قرينة على العلم به ما لم يقم الدليل على عكس ذلك " .
وقد رأينا أن اتفاقية فيينا قد أخذت بنظرية تسليم القبول أو تصديره ، وأن هذا التسليم لا يعنى حتما العلم بل يكفى أن يوجه القبول إلى الموجب شفاهه أو أن يسلم إلى الموجب سواء تم تسليمه إليه شخصيا ( وهنا يعتبر العلم مؤكداً ) أو يسلم إلى مركز أعماله أو إلى عنوانه البريدى أو محل إقامته المعتادة( وهنا يفترض العلم). {صفحة113}
الفرع الثانى
قواعد التفسير وإثبات العقد
81 – تمهيد :
تحكم اتفاقية فيينا سنة 1980 عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، لذلك ورد فى هذه الاتفاقية بعض النصوص التى تعالج تفسيرها ، كما تتعرض لتفسير إرادة المتعاقدين ثم لتفسير العقد الذى تحكمه الاتفاقية وطريقة إثباته ، وقد وردت هذه النصوص فى الفصل الثانى من القسم الأول تحت عنوان " أحكام عامة " .
ونلاحظ بداءة ، أن ما يرد فى الاتفاقية من نصوص تتعرض لتفسير أحكامها والأسس التى ينبغى أن يقوم عليها هذا التفسير ، إنما تتصل صلة وثيقة بتفسير عقد البيع الدولى الذى تحكمه الاتفاقية ، كذلك فإن وضع معيار لتفسير إرادة المتعاقدين قبل التعاقد إنما يستهدى به عند تفسير العقد .
ونعرض فى مبحثين على التوالى لقواعد التفسير ، ثم لإثبات عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع .
المبحث الأول
قواعد التفسير
82 – تفسير أحكام الاتفاقية :
تنص المادة 7 من اتفاقية فيينا فى فقرتها الأولى على أنه : " فى تفسير هذه الاتفاقية يؤخذ فى الاعتبار طبيعتها الدولية والحاجة إلى تحقيق التوحيد عند تطبيقها ، ومراعاة حسن النية فى التجارة الدولية " . { صفحة 114 }
ويقصد هذا النص تفادى الرجوع إلى القوانين الوطنية لتفسير أحكام اتفاقية فيينا ولتحقيق الهدف منها من بلوغ التوحيد ، لأن الرجوع إلى القوانين الوطنية عند عرض النزاع على المحاكم للدول المختلفة من شأنه أن يعطى تفسيراً مختلفاً لأحكام الاتفاقية . ويختلف بالتالى أسلوب تطبيقها من دولة إلى دولة ، الأمر الذى يخرج بالاتفاقية عن أهدافها وهى التوحيد الدولى المنشود لأحكام عقد بيع البضائع ، لذلك حرص نص المادة 7/1 من الاتفاقية على ضرورة مراعاة أسس ثلاثة عند تفسير أحكامها :
( أ ) الطبيعة الدولية للاتفاقية . وذلك حتى لاتتوسع المحاكم فى الرجوع إلى قوانينها الوطنية .
(ب) الحاجة إلى تحقيق التوحيد وهذا الأساس الذى ورد فى المادة 7/1 يحث بوضوح على التحرز عند تفسير الاتفاقية من الرجوع إلى أحكام القوانين الوطنية لأن من شأن هذا الرجوع ألا يتحقق توحيد قانون التجارة الدولية بشأن البيع الدولى للبضائع ، أما التمسك بهدف التوحيد فإن من شأنه أن يحصر المفسر لأحكام الاتفاقية فى نطاق نصوصها والأسس التى تقوم عليها .
(جـ) مراعاة حسن النية فى التجارة الدولية . ويقضى هذا المبدأ بأن يراعى عند تفسير الاتفاقية الأخذ بما يحقق مصلحة التجارة الدولية وما تتطلبه من أن يسود بين أطراف العلاقة التجارية الدولية مبدأ حسن النية . وتهدف الاتفاقية أيضا بإيراد هذا الأساس إلى تفادى لجوء المحاكم إلى الرجوع إلى قوانينها الوطنية عند تفسير أحكام الاتفاقية .
83 – القاعدة الواجبة التطبيق على المسائل التى أغفلت الاتفاقية تنظيمها :
تضمنت المادة 7/2 نصا يقضى بتحديد القاعدة التى تطبق على المسائل التى نظمتها الاتفاقية بالنص على أن : { صفحة 115 }
" المسائل المتعلقة بالموضوعات التى تحكمها هذه الاتفاقية ولا يوجد بشأنها نص صريح ، يقضى فيها وفقا للمبادئ العامة التى تقوم عليها ، وعند عدم وجود هذه المبادئ ، يقضى فيها وفقا للقانون الواجب التطبيق حسبما تشير قواعد القانون الدولى الخاص " .
ويعرض هذا النص للحالة التى يعرض فيها أمام المحاكم الوطنية نزاع يثير تطبيق الاتفاقية كالتزام البائع بتسليم بضاعة من النوع المتفق عليه بين طرفى عقد البيع ، فهذا الالتزام يدخل ضمن نطاق الاتفاقية ، فإذا طلب المشترى إبطال العقد على أساس الغلط فى صفة جوهرية للبضاعة محل البيع (34) ، فإن هذه المسألة لم تنظمها اتفاقية فيينا، ففى هذه الحالة يقضى فيها وفقا للمبادئ العامة التى تقوم عليها هذه الاتفاقية ، وهذه المبادئ وان لم ينص عليها صراحة فيها ، فمن اليسير أن نستخلصها من مجموع نصوص الاتفاقية ومن الأعمال التحضيرية لها ، والمناقشات التى دارت فى المؤتمرات الدولية التى تولت إعدادها ، ومنها الأخذ بمبدأ سلطان الإرادة ، ومراعاة التوازن بين التزامات طرفى البيع ، والنظر إلى صالح التجارة الدولية ، والتضييق من اجازة فسخ العقد عند الإخلال بأحد التزاماته (35) .
ويطابق نص المادة 7/2 من اتفاقية فيينا نص المادة 17 من القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 ، إلا أن نص اتفاقية فيينا أضاف ما لم يتضمنه القانون الموحد وهو النص على تطبيق القانون الواجب التطبيق وفقا لقواعد الإسناد التى يحيل إليها القانون الدولى الخاص ، لذلك فإن اتفاقية فيينا تترك مجالا فى هذه الحالة لتطبيق الحلول الواردة فى القوانين الوطنية عند عدم استخلاص المبادئ العامة التى تقوم عليها اتفاقية فيينا . { صفحة 116 }
ويلاحظ أن المبادئ العامة التي تقوم عليها اتفاقية فيينا يمكن البحث عنها في النظم القانونية للدول المتعاقدة ، بحيث نستخلص المبادئ المشتركة لهذه النظم وتعتبر بمثابة قواعد عامة للاتفاقية .
84 – نية المتعاقد كأساس للتفسير :
المفروض أنه لا محل للبحث عن نية المتعاقدين ، عند وضوح عبارة العقد ، وتقرر المادة 150/1 من التقنين المدنى المصرى هذا المبدأ بقولها وإذا كانت عبارة العقد واضحة ، فلا يجوز الانحراف عنها عن طريق تفسيرها للتعرف على إرادة المتعاقدين . ويبرر هذا الحكم بأن الانحراف عن عبارة العقد الواضحة فيه مخالفة للقانون ، أما إذا كان هناك محل لتفسير العقد فإن الفقرة الثانية من المادة 150 مدنى مصرى تقضى بأنه يجب البحث عن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين دون الوقوف عند المعنى الحرفى للألفاظ ، مع الاستهداء فى ذلك بطبيعة التعامل ، وما ينبغى أن يتوافر من أمانة وثقة بين المتعاقدين ، وفقا للعرف الجارى فى المعاملات . أما فيما يتعلق بعقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، فقد أشارت المادة 8 من الاتفاقية إلى قاعدة تتعلق بتفسير التعبير عن إرادة أحد المتعاقدين سواء أكان هذا التعبير صريحاً أم ضمنياً يستخلص من سلوك أحد الطرفين المتعاقدين ، لذلك فإن هذه المادة لا تتصل مباشرة بتفسير العقد مثل المادة 9 من الاتفاقية ، على ما سنرى ، وإنما بتفسير التعبير عن إرادة المتعاقد . على أننا نلاحظ أن لتفسير إرادة المتعاقد قبل التعاقد ، أهمية بالغة عند تفسير عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع ، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه لا محل لتفسير هذه الإرادة ، كما أنه لا محل لتفسير العقد إلا عند غموض التعبير أو نصوص العقد .
وتنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 8 من اتفاقية فيينا على أن :
" يكون تفسير التعبير الصادر عن أحد الطرفين أو أى سلوك آخر{ صفحة 117} له ، في حدود أغراض هذه الاتفاقية ، وفقا لنيته التى يعلمها الطرف الآخر أو التى لا يمكنه أن يجهلها " .
ويهدف هذا النص إلى تفسير التعبير الصريح عن إرادة المتعاقدين أو أى سلوك آخر يستخلص منه قانونا هذا التعبير بطريقة ضمنية ، فيتم التفسير طبقاً لنية الطرف الصادر عنه التعبير متى كان الطرف الموجه إليه التعبير يعلم هذه النية أو يفترض فيه أنه يعلمها (36) . وقد تعرضت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 8 من الاتفاقية للمعيار الذى يجب إتباعه عندما لا يثبت علم الطرف الموجه إليه التعبير بنية الصادر عنه التعبير ، أو أن الأول لا يمكن أن يفترض فيه هذا العلم ، وذلك بالنص على أن :
" إذا لم يمكن تطبيق الفقرة السابقة ، فإن التعبير أو السلوك الذى يصدر عن أحد الطرفين ، يمكن تفسيره وفقا لما يفهمه شخص عاقل من نفس مستوى الطرف الآخر وفى نفس ظروفه " .
ويلاحظ أن المعيار الذى أخذت به اتفاقية فيينا فى التعرف على نية المتعاقدين معيار موضوعى وليس معياراً شخصياً ، كما أن نص المادة 8 من الاتفاقية يعبر بوضوح عن ميل الاتفاقية إلى الأخذ بالإرادة الظاهرة أكثر من اتجاهها إلى الإرادة الباطنة ، إذ تعول على النية التى يعلمها الطرف الآخر أو ينبغى أن يعلمها ، فإذا لم يمكن الوصول إلى هذه النية وفقاً لهذا المبدأ ، فإننا نلجأ إلى المعيار { صفحة 118 } الموضوعى الذى عرضت له الفقرة الثانية من المادة 8 وهو معيار الشخص العاقل من نفس مستوى الشخص الموجه إليه التعبير وفى نفس ظروفه .
ثم تعرضت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 8 للعناصر التى يمكن الاستهداء بها للتعرف على فهم الشخص العاقل ، وذلك بقولها :
" لتحديد نية أحد الطرفين أو ما يفهمه شخص عاقل ، يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار، ظروف الحال وخاصة المفاوضات التى تمت بين الطرفين ، وأية معاملات سابقة بين الطرفين أنفسهم ، وما جرى عليه العرف ، وأى سلوك لاحق للطرفين " .
ويقترب هذا النص من نص المادة 150/2 من التقنين المدنى المصرى الذى عرضنا له فيما تقدم بشأن تفسير العقد ، فالتعرف على نية المتعاقدين يكون بالرجوع إلى ظروف الحال ، من ذلك المفاوضات التى تمت بين الطرفين ، وقد رأينا فيما تقدم (37) أن المفاوضات وان كانت لا تعتبر تعبيراً عن الإرادة ولا يترتب عليها بذاتها أثر قانونى ، إلا أن الرجوع إليها يفيد فى التعرف على نية المتعاقدين عند تفسير القصد أو تفسير إرادة أحد المتعاقدين ، ما لم ينص العقد ذاته على اعتبارها كأن لم تكن .
كذلك يمكن الاستهداء ، للتعرف على نية المتعاقدين بالمعاملات السابقة بينهما ، وبالعرف الجارى فى المعاملات ، وبسلوك المتعاقدين بعد صدور التعبير عن إرادتهما . وبناء على ذلك ، فإن السكوت يمكن أن يعتبر قبولا ، إذا كانت المعاملات السابقة بين الطرفين أو العرف الجارى فى المعاملات يستدل منه على ذلك ، وهو ما يسمى بالسكوت الملابس (38 ) .{ صفحة 119 }
وقد قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة فى تعرف حقيقة العقد المتنازع عليه واستظهار مدلوله بما تضمنته عباراته ، على ضوء الظروف التى أحاطت بتحريره ، وما يكون قد سبقه أو عاصره من اتفاقات عن موضوع التعاقد ذاته (39) .
ويبين مما تقدم مدى تشابه قواعد التفسير بين القانون المصرى واتفاقية فيينا .
85 – دور العادات التجارية والتعامل السابق فى تفسير إرادة الطرفين :
تجعل اتفاقية فيينا للعادات التجارية أهمية كبرى فى تكوين عقد البيع ، فتنص المادة 9/1 من الاتفاقية على أن :
" يلتزم الطرفان بالعادات التجارية المتفق عليها بينهما وما يجرى عليه التعامل السابق بين الطرفين " .
ويتبين من هذا النص أن للعادة التجارية والتعامل السابق أهمية كبرى فى تفسير إرادة طرفى العقد ، من ذلك مثلاً فإنه يمكن اعتبار السكوت قبولا فى بعض الحالات ، وهو ما يسمى بالسكوت الملابس ، برغم عدم النص صراحة على ذلك فى الاتفاقية ، وذلك وفقا لنص المادة 9/1 متى جرت العادة التجارية فى بعض الظروف أو جرى { صفحة 120} التعامل السابق بين الطرفين على اعتباره كذلك (40) . ويظهر هنا دور العادة التجارية أو التعامل السابق فى تفسير إرادة الموجه إليه للإيجاب .
أما الفقرة الثانية من المادة 9 من اتفاقية فيينا فإنها تشير صراحة إلى أهمية العادات التجارية فى تفسير إرادة الطرفين سواء بالنسبة لتكوين العقد أو بالنسبة لتفسير أحكام العقد ذاته ، فتقرر :

----------


## هيثم الفقى

" ما لم يتفق بين الطرفين على العكس ، يعتبر أنهما قد اتفقا ضمنا على أن يسرى على العقد بينهما أو على تكوينه ، العادة التجارية التى يعلمان بها أو يجب أن يعلما بها ، والتى تكون معروفة للكافة فى مجال التجارة الدولية ويراعيها المتعاقدون عادة فى العقود الدولية فى نفس نوع التجارة محل التعاقد " .
ويعنى هذا النص أن العادة التجارية تعتبر ملزمة طبقاً لاتفاق ضمنى غير ظاهر بين المتعاقدين ، متى كان طرفا العقد يعلمان أو يجب أن يعلما بهذه العادة ، ولكن تحدد الفقرة الثانية من المادة 9 بعض المتطلبات القانونية لكى تعتبر مثل هذه العادة ملزمة للمتعاقدين وذلك باشتراط أن تكون معلومة للكافة فى مجال التجارة الدولية فى نفس نوع التجارة محل التعاقد ، ويراعيها المتعاقدون عادة فى هذا المجال .
ويهدف هذا النص إلى منح قيمة قانونية كبيرة للعادات التجارية السائدة فى مجال التجارة الدولية فى نوع معين من أنواع النشاط ، على سبيل المثال ، فى التجارة الدولية للحبوب فإن العادات التجارية التى يتبعها المتعاقدون فى بيع وشراء الحبوب فى السوق الدولى يجب احترامها قانوناً عند تفسير عقد بيع يكون محله هذا النوع من التجارة (41) . {صفحة 121 } 
ويقلل هذا النص من أهمية العادات التجارية المحلية التى تعرفها البيوع الوطنية ، ولا يتبعها المتعاقدون عادة فى المعاملات الدولية ، فهى عادات لا يمكن أن يعترف بدوليتها لأن الطرف المتعاقد الأجنبى لا يعلمها ولا يفترض فيه أن يعلمها .
وترجع أهمية العادات التجارية فى مجال عقد البيع الدولى إلى أنها تستمد إلزامها من الاتفاق الضمنى بين المتعاقدين على الأخذ بها ، وفى هذا تغلب اتفاقية فيينا إرادة الطرفين على أحكامها .
المبحث الثانى
إثبات عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع
86 – مبدأ حرية شكل العقد :
يعتبر مبدأ حرية تكوين إثبات التصرفات التجارية ، من المبادئ المسلم بها فى مختلف النظم القانونية . وبالرغم من أن اتفاقية فيينا تعالج البيع الدولى للبضائع وتنص صراحة على أنه لا يشترط أن يكون البيع تجارياً لكى يخضع لأحكامها ، إلا أنه من المقرر أن هذه الاتفاقية تنصرف أحكامها أساسا إلى البيع التجارى الدولى ، لذلك لم يكن من الغريب أن تقرر الاتفاقية مبدأ حرية كل من تكوين وإثبات عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع.
وتنص المادة 11 من الاتفاقية على أن :
" لا يشترط إبرام عقد البيع ولا إثباته بالكتابة ، فلا يخضع العقد لأى شرط شكلى. ويمكن إثبات العقد بأى طريق من طرق الإثبات بما فيها البينة " ، ومن هذا النص يبين أن عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع يعتبر وفقا لاتفاقية فيينا عقداً رضائياً وليس عقداً شكلياً ، فلم تشترط لإبرام هذا العقد أن يفرغ فى شكل معين . { صفحة 122 }
ومن ناحية أخرى ، فإن الاتفاقية قررت أيضا عدم خضوع إثبات هذا العقد لشكل معين ، فهو يخضع لمبدأ حرية الإثبات ، فيجوز إثباته بكافة طرق الإثبات بما فى ذلك شهادة الشهود .
وقد جاء نص المادة 11 من اتفاقية فيينا على هذا النحو ليستجيب لحاجات التجارة الدولية ، التى تتحرر من قيود الشكل عند إبرام عقد البيع الدولى .
87 – شرط التحفظ على مبدأ حرية تكوين وإثبات العقد :
إذا كان مبدأ حرية تكوين وإثبات عقد البيع الدولى للبضائع هو الأصل وفقاً لأحكام اتفاقية فيينا ، فإن الاتفاقية راعت أن قوانين بعض الدول ، قد تتطلب شكلاً معيناً لتكوين عقد البيع ، لذلك وضعت الاتفاقية تحفظاً على مبدأ حرية شكل العقد ، يجيز للدول التى تأخذ به ، أن تطبق القاعدة التى يأخذ بها قانونها الوطنى متى كان واجب التطبيق على العقد وفقاً لقواعد تنازع القوانين ، إذا كان هذا القانون يتطلب الكتابة كشكل للعقد.
لذلك نصت المادة 12 من الاتفاقية على أن :
" لا تطبق بخصوص كل من المادة 11 والمادة 29 والقسم الثانى من هذه الاتفاقية ( المتعلقة بتكوين عقد البيع ) والتى تسمح بأن يتم عقد البيع أو أى تعديل أو إنهاء له بالتراضى أو بأن يصدر الإيجاب أو القبول أو أى تعبير عن الإرادة فى أى شكل آخر غير الكتابة ، عندما يكون مركز أعمال أحد المتعاقدين فى دولة متعاقدة تكون قد أخذت بالتحفظ الوارد فى المادة 96 من هذه الاتفاقية . ولا يجوز للمتعاقدين مخالفة هذه المادة أو تغيير أثرها " . 
ويلاحظ على هذا النص ما يأتى :
1 – يشير إلى عدم تطبيق المادة 11 والتى رأينا حكمها فى البند السابق والتى تقضى بمبدأ حرية شكل عقد البيع . وكذلك { صفحة 123 } المادة 29 من الاتفاقية التى تقرر فقرتها الأولى أن عقد البيع يمكن تعديله أو انهاؤه بمجرد تراضى الطرفين . بينما تقضى الفقرة الثانية منها بأن العقد المكتوب الذى يتضمن شرطاً يتطلب أن يتم أى اتفاق على تعديل أو إنهاء العقد بالكتابة فإنه لا يكفى التراضى لتعديل أو إنهاء العقد وعلى أية حال فإن سلوك أحد الطرفين يمكن أن يمنعه من التمسك بهذا النص إذا اعتمد الطرف الآخر على هذا السلوك . وكذلك يشير نص المادة 22 إلى عدم تطبيق أحكام القسم الثانى من الاتفاقية الذى يتضمن قواعد الإيجاب والقبول . أى أن النص يشير إلى عدم التقيد بأحكام الاتفاقية التى لا تشترط شكلاً معيناً للتعبير عن الإرادة عند إبرام عقد البيع إذا كان مركز أعمال أحد المتعاقدين فى دولة متعاقدة أخذت بالتحفظ الوارد فى المادة 96 من الاتفاقية .
2 – تقضى المادة 96 من الاتفاقية بإيراد تحفظ من شأنه ، أنه يجوز لأية دولة متعاقدة يتطلب قانونها أن يبرم عقد البيع أو يثبت بالكتابة ، أن تعلن فى أى وقت وطبقاً للمادة 12 من الاتفاقية بأن نصوص المادة 11 والمادة 29 والقسم الثانى من الاتفاقية ( المتعلق بالإيجاب والقبول ) والتى تسمح بأن يتم عقد البيع أو تعديله أو انهاؤه بالتراضى أو أن يصدر الإيجاب أو القبول أو أى تعبير عن الإرادة فى أى شكل غير الكتابة ، بألا تطبق هذه الأحكام إذا كان مركز أعمال أى من طرفى العقد فى هذه الدولة ( أى الدولة التى تعلن الأخذ بالتحفظ المشار إليه فى المادة 96 ) . 
ويلاحظ أن هذا التحفظ لا يشترط لنفاذه الأخذ به عند التصديق على الاتفاقية أو الانضمام إليها وإنما يمكن الأخذ به فى أى وقت ، أى تستطيع أن تعلن أية دولة متعاقدة الأخذ بهذا التحفظ حتى بعد الانضمام إلى الاتفاقية .
3 – تؤكد الجملة الأخيرة من المادة 12/2 من الاتفاقية أن نص المادة 12 يعتبر آمراً فلا يجوز للمتعاقدين النص على مخالفته أو تغيير حكمه أو أثره .{ صفحة 124 }
88 – المقصود بالكتابة فى اتفاقية فيينا :
رأينا من عرض النصوص الواردة فى اتفاقية فيينا بشأن شكل العقد ، أن الأصل هو حرية شكل عقد البيع ، والاستثناء أن تأخذ بعض الدول بالتحفظ الوارد فى المادة 96 من الاتفاقية ، فتطبق أحكام قوانينها التى تتطلب الكتابة كشكل لإبرام عقد البيع أو كشرط لإثباته . ويقصد بالكتابة ، كل محرر مكتوب صادر عن المتعاقدين . على أن معنى الكتابة فى مجال قانون التجارة الدولية ، ووفقا للاتجاه الحديث لا يشمل فقط كل محرر مكتوب يثبت أنه صادر عن أحد المتعاقدين أو عنهما معا وذلك بتوقيعه ممن صدر عنه ، بل يشمل المحرر المكتوب وفقا للمعنى الحديث فى قانون التجارة الدولية أى محرر يثبت إرساله من أحد الطرفين إلى الآخر ولو لم يكن موقعاً بخط الصادر منه هذا المحرر من ذلك البرقية والتلكس . لذلك نصت المادة 13 من اتفاقية فيينا على تقنين هذا المبدأ صراحة ، فتقرر أنه : 
" فى تطبيق أحكام هذه الاتفاقية ، تشمل الكتابة ، البرقية والتلكس "
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هوامش الفصل الثانى
(1) (1) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 40 .
(2) (2) محسن شفيق رقم 219 ص 132 و 133 .
(3) (3) شليشتريم ص 48 .
(4) (4) الأستاذ السنهورى فى الوسيط ، جـ 1 ، المجلد الأول ، الطبعة الثالثة سنة 1981 رقم 72 ص 213 .
(5) (5) نقض مدنى فى 19 يونيه 1969 ، مجموعة أحكام النقض ، السنة 20 رقم 159 ص 1017 .
(6) (6) السنهورى ، المرجع السابق رقم 100 ص 261 ، 262 .
(7) (7) نقض مدنى فى 9 فبراير 1967 ، مجموعة أحكام النقض ، السنة 18 رقم 52 ص 334 .
(8) (8) السنهورى ، رقم 101 ، ص 264 .
(9) (9) السنهورى ، رقم 102 ، ص 264 .
(10) (10) نلاحظ أن صياغة نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 14 من الاتفاقية فى النسخة الفرنسية تختلف عن النسخة الإنجليزية ، إذ جاء فى النسخة الفرنسية أن توجيه العرض إلى أشخاص غير محددين personnes indéterminée يعد مجرد دعوة إلى الإيجاب . أما النص الإنجليزى فقد قرر أن العرض الموجه إلى غير شخص أو أشخاص محددين يعد مجرد دعوة لتقديم إيجاب ، بيد أن المعنى الذى يمكن أن يستخلص من النصين الفرنسى والإنجليزى واحد على النحو الذى عرضنا له فى المتن ، فالمقصود توجيه العرض إلى الجمهور .
(11) (11) السنهورى ، رقم 100 ، ص 261 و 262 وهامش 21 من الصفحة الأخيرة .
(12) (12) السنهورى : المرجع السابق رقم 81 ، ص 227 و 228 .
(13) (13) السنهورى ، رقم 103 ، ص 264 .
(14) (14) السنهورى ، رقم 104 ، ص 265 و 266 .
(15) (15) شليشتريم ص 52 .
(16) (16) ، (17 ) السنهورى رقم 104 ص 267 .
(18) (18) محسن شفيق ، رقم 227 ص 139 .
(19) (19) محسن شفيق هامش 2 من ص 140 .
(20) (20) السنهورى ، المرجع السابق رقم 113 ص 282 وما بعدها .
(21) (21) شليشتريم ص 54 . وطبقا لنص المادة 9 من الاتفاقية الواردة بشأن تفسير العقد ، يلتزم المتعاقدان بالعادات التجارية التى يتفقا على الالتزام بها وكذلك بالتعامل السابق بينهما . أنظر ما سيأتى لاحقاً بشأن تفسير العقد فى الفصل الثانى .
(22) (22) محسن شفيق رقم 232 ص 142 .
(23) (23) السنهورى رقم 111 ص 277 .
(24) (24) عبر النص الفرنسى عن عبارة " بصفة خاصة " بكلمة notamment أما النص الإنجليزى فقد عبر عن هذا المعنى بعبارة among other things وهو تعبير أكثر صراحة فى أن التحديد الوارد فى النص على سبيل المثال وليس حصريا.
(25) (25) شليشتريم ص 56 .
(26) (26) محسن شفيق ، رقم 232 ص 144 .
(27) (27) كذلك تضمن القانون الموحد لاتفاقية لاهاى سنة 1964 حكما لم يرد فى اتفاقية فيينا يقضى بأنه متى كان الإيجاب شفوياً وجب أن يكون القبول فوريا إلا إذا اتضح من الظروف اتجاه نية الموجب إلى منح المخاطب مهلة للتفكير ( المادة 8/1 ) .
(28) (28) محسن شفيق رقم 234 ص 144 .
(29) (29) انظر ما تقدم رقم 68 .
(30) (30) السنهورى رقم 81 ص 228 .
(31) (31) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 73 .
(32) (32) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 71 .
(33) (33) اعتمدنا فى عرضنا الموجز لهذه النظريات على مؤلف الأستاذ السنهورى المشار إليه فيما تقدم ، من رقم 123 إلى رقم 126 ص 309 – 310 .
(34) (34) شليشتريم ص 38 .
(35) (35) محسن شفيق رقم 249 ص 154 .
(36) (36) ويقترب هذا الحكم من رأى يقول به الدكتور أحمد الشيتى فى رسالته تكوين العقد وتفسيره فى القانون المصرى الجديد ص 58 وأشار إليه الأستاذ السنهورى المرجع السابق ص 821 ، وهو أن النية المشتركة للمتعاقدين تتمثل فى الإيجاب الموجه من الموجب إلى الطرف الآخر ، مفهوماً على النحو الذى أخذ به الطرف الآخر أو كان يستطيع أن يأخذ به ، فالإيجاب يصدر من الموجب ويتلقاه الطرف الآخر ، ويفهمه أو كان يستطيع أن يفهمه على نحو معين ، فهذا الفهم الحاصل فعلا أو المستطاع تحصيله هو الذى يقف عنده لأنه هو القدر المتيقن الذى يتلاقى عنده المتعاقدان .
(37) (37) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 66 .
(38) (38) أنظر ما تقدم رقم 71 .
(39) (39) نقض مدنى فى 16 مايو سنة 1967 مجموعة النقض السنة 18 رقم 150 ص 1005 ونقض مدنى فى 24 مايو سنة 1962 المجموعة السنة 13 ص 963. على أن التكييف القانونى الصحيح لما قصده المتعاقدان وإنزال حكم القانون على العقد هو مسألة قانونية تخضع لرقابة محكمة النقض ، أنظر نقض مدنى فى 9 مارس سنة 1972 المجموعة السنة 23 رقم 29 ص 276 ونقض مدنى فى 2 يونيو سنة 1970 المجموعة السنة 21 رقم 152 ص 951 .
(40) (40) شليشترم ص 42 .
(41) (41) شليشترم ص 41 .
__________________

----------

